# How is your weather in England today?



## tabelmabel

Pouring here in Scotland. And cold! It is a waterproof trousers and equafleece day!


----------



## MilleD

I'm in the midlands. It's overcast but fairly pleasant. I'm pretty hot blooded though and am often hot when others are cold...

Weather forecast says high of 20C today. That's enough for me


----------



## AlexPed2393

Little bit of drizzle here in the north east, but it's welcomed


----------



## Guest

Low of 2 degrees here tonight. I’ve got my electric blanket on and McKenzie’s got her equafleece on. Obviously I’m not in England but I’m protesting against country-ism :Smuggrin


----------



## Bisbow

In the south east it is cloudy calm and pleasantly warm


----------



## tabelmabel

McKenzie said:


> Obviously I'm not in England but I'm protesting against country-ism :Smuggrin




Oh @McKenzie !!! That did make me laugh:Hilarious I was thinking about you and o2.o when i wrote the post title. And then i thought, to heck, i am only really interested about the weather in England today.
I was expecting that they would all be baking on the beaches, but seemingly not.

I think i would do ok in NZ. I prefer cold


----------



## Guest

tabelmabel said:


> Oh @McKenzie !!! That did make me laugh:Hilarious I was thinking about you and o2.o when i wrote the post title. And then i thought, to heck, i am only really interested about the weather in England today.
> I was expecting that they would all be baking on the beaches, but seemingly not.
> 
> I think i would do ok in NZ. I prefer cold


It's ok, I'm used to just shoving my way in  I prefer the cold too, although we do get into the 30s fairly regularly in the middle of summer, but I have air con!


----------



## O2.0

Here ya go. It's 6am, sun's just peeking out and it's already 73 (22.7 c) and 100% humidity :Arghh










I can run now and die of humidity, or wait for the sun to burn some of the humidity off and die of heat LOL


----------



## O2.0

@tabelmabel and @McKenzie Scotland and NZ are two places I've always wanted to visit, but they both always look so cold to me and I'm a total wuss about being cold. I'd rather bitch about sweating all the time than be cold, 'cause once I get chilled it's so hard for me to warm back up.


----------



## MilleD

O2.0 said:


> Here ya go. It's 6am, sun's just peeking out and it's already 73 (22.7 c) and 100% humidity :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 409550
> 
> 
> I can run now and die of humidity, or wait for the sun to burn some of the humidity off and die of heat LOL


100% humidity? Yak yak yak


----------



## Lurcherlad

Here in my part of Essex it’s 20 dog and very hazy. Nice for sitting outside a local farm shop cafe enjoying a coffee.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I sometime think about fleeing to Northern Scotland in the summer! . I've never done well in the warm/hot weather.

21c here at the moment but apparently feels like 24c.


----------



## tabelmabel

O2.0 said:


> cause once I get chilled it's so hard for me to warm back up.


I remember seeing you describe your place as 'the armpit of hell' on here somewhere and i always imagine you in some dry Arizonian landscape, which doesn't at all fit with the lovely woodland pics you post or your high humidity.

I think i would struggle in your climate though. Funny thing is, indoors, i really do like to be toasty warm. In winter, i love all the heating on and all cozy.

Coming in from the cold to a warm house is a lovely feeling. You just glow right through.

Anyway, it is 13 degree here today and, with no wind, that feels warm. So no complaints there. But this rain's not good


----------



## MontyMaude

It's overcast and my car was saying 22 but it feels very close and muggy, I agree with @HarlequinCat about thinking of fleeing to Scotland but then I would be eaten alive by the midges so I will stay where I am and just continue to wail about it being to warm and when will winter come back.


----------



## Sacrechat

18 degrees overcast with rain here in the NW.


----------



## tabelmabel

MontyMaude said:


> I agree with @HarlequinCat about thinking of fleeing to Scotland but then I would be eaten alive by the midges


Those midges sure are a bad up on the north west coast of Scotland and up North in general i think, but not where i am. Just south of Perth. None here at all


----------



## O2.0

tabelmabel said:


> Anyway, it is 13 degree here today and, with no wind, that feels warm. So no complaints there. But this rain's not good


 Oh gosh 13 degrees and rain would have me in an anorak LOL! That's downright frigid!


----------



## tabelmabel

This get up kept me warm and dry (pic was taken to get something feline for dog walking challenge thread - so was trying to get a pic of the umbrella, rather than me


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Glorious here in sunny Cornwall. Forecast 24 but I reckon a tad more.
Perfect excuse to sit in the shade of my aviary watching baby canaries and finches.


----------



## O2.0

tabelmabel said:


> View attachment 409563
> 
> 
> This get up kept me warm and dry (pic was taken to get something feline for dog walking challenge thread - so was trying to get a pic of the umbrella, rather than me


I'll spare you a photo but the tank top and shorts I just ran in look like I went swimming in them by the time I was done. 
I would definitely need more clothes than that for a cold rainy day like yours! I'm a total wuss about the cold and yes, 13 is cold!


----------



## tabelmabel

Well, i am quite well-padded as you can see. I should really get more pics taken like this, as it is only when i see pics, i see podge!! And im not the fittest. I walk a lot but never run. So i do tend to warm up pretty fast once i start to move. There are some advantages of maintaining a layer of fat i suppose!


----------



## O2.0

tabelmabel said:


> Well, i am quite well-padded as you can see. I should really get more pics taken like this, as it is only when i see pics, i see podge!! And im not the fittest. I walk a lot but never run. So i do tend to warm up pretty fast once i start to move. There are some advantages of maintaining a layer of fat i suppose!


LOL you look fine to me!


----------



## kimthecat

Sunny with a cool sea breeze at mudeford nr christchurch.


----------



## Boxer123

I hate the heat it feels so muggy in oxford. I am envious of your 13.



O2.0 said:


> @tabelmabel and @McKenzie Scotland and NZ are two places I've always wanted to visit, but they both always look so cold to me and I'm a total wuss about being cold. I'd rather bitch about sweating all the time than be cold, 'cause once I get chilled it's so hard for me to warm back up.


I visited Scotland last year for the first time it is so beautiful. It's worth the cold.


----------



## Squeeze

Mum2Heidi said:


> Glorious here in sunny Cornwall. Forecast 24 but I reckon a tad more.


Same... Not even a bit of breeze today...


----------



## Guest

O2.0 said:


> @tabelmabel and @McKenzie Scotland and NZ are two places I've always wanted to visit, but they both always look so cold to me and I'm a total wuss about being cold. I'd rather bitch about sweating all the time than be cold, 'cause once I get chilled it's so hard for me to warm back up.


Depends where in NZ you go and when you visit. If you go to the bottom of the South Island or the top of a mountain in the middle of winter, yeah, it's cold! But there's also loads of places around the country that regularly get 30+ degrees in the middle of summer.


----------



## tabelmabel

https://stv.tv/news/east-central/1439116-dangerous-thunderstorms-set-to-strike-across-the-country/

looks like i will need to get up and out this morning and my hatches battoned by midday. Storms on the way!

Yesterday, the dogs' coats and tilly's harness were literally wringing wet after our walk. Think it might be dry atm though.


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> I hate the heat it feels so muggy in oxford.


I grew up in the country, about 10 miles outside Manchester. That heat there is horrible, so humid and opressive. I worked in Manchester city centre as a teenager and had a lot of headaches in summer going home on the bus feeling absolutely drained.

It is so much fresher up here. There's never that "muggy" heat (as they call it round that NW England area. I don't think i have ever heard anyone say 'i'nt it muggy today?' all the time i have lived here.


----------



## tabelmabel

McKenzie said:


> Depends where in NZ you go and when you visit. If you go to the bottom of the South Island or the top of a mountain in the middle of winter, yeah, it's cold! But there's also loads of places around the country that regularly get 30+ degrees in the middle of summer.


I would love to go to NZ. It was my Aunt's favourite holiday destination. She has been a few times (she is still with us but too old to travel now)
Billy connolly went there on his travel series. I don't like his comedy but i his travel programmes were excellent. He presented NZ as a very interesting and beautiful place.


----------



## Guest

tabelmabel said:


> I would love to go to NZ. It was my Aunt's favourite holiday destination. She has been a few times (she is still with us but too old to travel now)
> Billy connolly went there on his travel series. I don't like his comedy but i his travel programmes were excellent. He presented NZ as a very interesting and beautiful place.


I think when you live somewhere it's hard to see it from a tourist perspective. It's just normal to me, except for Queenstown which is just exceptional but I think I love it because it reminds me of Europe!


----------



## tabelmabel

McKenzie said:


> I think when you live somewhere it's hard to see it from a tourist perspective.


Not sure about that. I definitely see where i live as a potential tourist trap - but i really hope it doesnt get too busy. It is lovely because it's peaceful









How lovely is this?! Right on my doorstep. I never take it for granted.


----------



## MilleD

tabelmabel said:


> Not sure about that. I definitely see where i live as a potential tourist trap - but i really hope it doesnt get too busy. It is lovely because it's peaceful
> View attachment 409630
> 
> 
> How lovely is this?! Right on my doorstep. I never take it for granted.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> I grew up in the country, about 10 miles outside Manchester. That heat there is horrible, so humid and opressive. I worked in Manchester city centre as a teenager and had a lot of headaches in summer going home on the bus feeling absolutely drained.
> 
> It is so much fresher up here. There's never that "muggy" heat (as they call it round that NW England area. I don't think i have ever heard anyone say 'i'nt it muggy today?' all the time i have lived here.


It felt bigger and you could see the stars. In the back of my mind I would love to live somewhere like that. More open less people. I will visit again it was a 10 hour drive with boxers


----------



## Bugsys grandma

tabelmabel said:


> Not sure about that. I definitely see where i live as a potential tourist trap - but i really hope it doesnt get too busy. It is lovely because it's peaceful
> View attachment 409630
> 
> 
> How lovely is this?! Right on my doorstep. I never take it for granted.


Looks stunning! 
I'm not a lover of the, rain or wind but I don't mind cold dry days too much. I'd put up with it all though to have such a beautiful, peaceful looking place close to my house. 
I don't cope with the heat these days as much as I used to, I like a sunny day with a nice blue sky, and a slight breeze, the kind of day where one can go out comfortably without a coat and be neither too hot or too cold. 
It's just started raining here! According to 'Alexa' it's 21 degrees outside. 
I'm at my daughters, hence 'Alexas' assistance!


----------



## tabelmabel

That pic was taken during winter of course! Was down there this morning and the storm looks to be brewing


----------



## margy

I love the Highlands. We went on holiday years ago to Balmoral, it felt like I was going home for some reason. Take wellies and wrap up I was told by folk who had been, even though it was July! But it was warm and sunny. We always said we would go back ,but have never gotten round to it. One day....


----------



## Apollo2012

Hot and sunny today in Devon. Bit less humid than yesterday


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Sitting in the garden having my coffee at the moment, need my cardigan on but it's not very cold, about 15 degrees. 
Meant to get up to about 24 during the day, so Alexa says!  I asked her to tell me a joke this morning, she's rubbish at jokes!

I hope you're ok up there @tabelmabel, my iPad says there are flood warnings in your neck of the woods, and thunderstorms due! 
I really hope your not in danger of being flooded?


----------



## Lurcherlad

18 deg here in Essex - a high of 23 promised with no rain - good cos friend and I are visiting a local NGS garden today 

My sister is coming over from DomRep in August and hoping for a rest from the heat - it’s 26 there now at 2am with 95% humidity! 

Expected to rise to 34 by 2pm tho humidity will almost halve. 

They need rain desperately.


----------



## tabelmabel

We were forecast rain between noon and 9pm yesterday, but not a drop. It was a really dark day though.

Today, warnings of flash floods. We will see. Going to get out this morning. Neither murph nor till have stirred yet, no early risers here - except OH of course who was at work hours ago.


----------



## margy

it,s very warm here today for a change. There was a heavy downpour earlier and a few rumbles of thunder. Hope we get a good storm I love thunder. At least Belle won't be hiding under the bed, one advantage of her going deaf.


----------



## HarlequinCat

It's horribly muggy here today. The breeze is nice though. Forecast for thunderstorms but I can't see that happening at the moment


----------



## tabelmabel

Well what a load of rubbish our weather forecast is today! Far from being flooded with torrential rain and storms, we are up to 20 degrees c which is lovely and warm and it is sunny. Blue skies, fluffy white clouds. No storm brewing here


----------



## margy

Same here blue skies and quite hot. I was looking forward to the big storm they said would arrive this afternoon.


----------



## margy

I don,t know if anyone remembers the great storm of the North East called Thunder Thurs? It was June 28th 2012. It hit in the afternoon, I remember taking the dogs on a walk and looking to the west you could actually see it approaching, it went deathly quiet no bird song or wind. We rushed home and not long after it went really dark ,so dark that the street light outside our house came on. Quite scary, it felt like the end of the world. Then these huge drops of rain started pelting the windows and doors. Thunder booming and lightening flashing. Poor Belle was beside herself with fright. Suzie on the other hand couldn't have cared less, and snoozed through the whole thing. We've had nothing like it since, but it,s gone down in northern legend as Thunder Thurs


----------



## tabelmabel

Don't think Thunder Thurs reached these parts. I do like a good storm! It is so long since we've had one, i don't know how the dogs would be. I don't think tilly would bother but murph might. He is scared of fireworks and back firing motorbikes.

I remember when my mother in law told us she is so scared of thunder, she hides in the cupboard under the stairs!! We fell about laughing of course, sympathetic lot that we are


----------



## Boxer123

Muggy here !! Horrible but I'm grateful it's not as hot as last year.


----------



## lullabydream

Horrible and muggy here..it keeps raining but feels hotter afterwards.

Cooler outside than in!


----------



## catz4m8z

Too hot for me today. mid twenties during the day and going to be really warm and humid tonight so trying to sleep will be fun!
I miss winter....:Shifty


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> Muggy here !! Horrible but I'm grateful it's not as hot as last year.


Last year was a bad one for me and my hayfever. It was out of control most of july last year, yet i kept taking every medication on the market in an effort to try and get some relief which made me very groggy. It finally cleared in august so i took my youngest daughter for a day out in edinburgh. Within hours of getting home, i developed a sore throat and that was the start of a bad cold!!

What rotton luck! Im all right this year, the tablets are working


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Last year was a bad one for me and my hayfever. It was out of control most of july last year, yet i kept taking every medication on the market in an effort to try and get some relief which made me very groggy. It finally cleared in august so i took my youngest daughter for a day out in edinburgh. Within hours of getting home, i developed a sore throat and that was the start of a bad cold!!
> 
> What rotton luck! Im all right this year, the tablets are working


I always get terrible hayfever this year he doctors prescribed me tablets and I feel a lot better.


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> I always get terrible hayfever this year he doctors prescribed me tablets and I feel a lot better.


Fexofenadine? That used to work for me but no longer. It's a handy one if it works for you though!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

tabelmabel said:


> Not sure about that. I definitely see where i live as a potential tourist trap - but i really hope it doesnt get too busy. It is lovely because it's peaceful
> View attachment 409630
> 
> 
> How lovely is this?! Right on my doorstep. I never take it for granted.


beautiful! Looks so peaceful!


----------



## tabelmabel

DanWalkersmum said:


> beautiful! Looks so peaceful!


It really is. It isn't unusual to have the place all to myself. Don't know for how much longer as persimmon currently have a controversial housing scheme under construction. It is massive. And now they have lodged plans for an additional 200 low cost houses. Bit cheeky as the ones they have built are mired in problems, anyway that'll be 5 or 6 hundred homes right by this lovely loch. I will enjoy the peace whilst i can!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

magpi said:


> Same here blue skies and quite hot. I was looking forward to the big storm they said would arrive this afternoon.


I used to like a thunderstorm and have never had a dog that was particularly scared of them, until now! 
Now I dread it when there is even a hint of a storm forecast because Woody is absolutely terrified of them! It's the same with fireworks, so I hate November with a passion. 
And I have to admit I quite miss standing at the window and watching the lightening, instead I spend the entire duration of any storm, throwing a soft toy for him, over and over and over, it's the only thing that stops him barking, shaking like a leaf and behaving in a generally terrified manner.


----------



## margy

Bugsys grandma said:


> I used to like a thunderstorm and have never had a dog that was particularly scared of them, until now!
> Now I dread it when there is even a hint of a storm forecast because Woody is absolutely terrified of them! It's the same with fireworks, so I hate November with a passion.
> And I have to admit I quite miss standing at the window and watching the lightening, instead I spend the entire duration of any storm, throwing a soft toy for him, over and over and over, it's the only thing that stops him barking, shaking like a leaf and behaving in a generally terrified manner.


Same with Belle. I also hated Guy Fawkes we tried all sorts to help her through it, sedation, she still shook but couldn't move. supplements didn't help. I think the only thing that worked was having the tv as loud as possible ,to drown out the noise. New year was the same and one time I was so mad because it must have been someones birthday and off went the fire works, one was so loud it made even me jump. Luckily it didn't go on very long as I was getting ready to go and tell them off. Funnily enough Suzie is fazed by anything ,she's as easy as an old boot. It,s overcast today no storms though


----------



## catz4m8z

I have the same problem with fireworks with my oldest 2. Adam just hates fireworks but Hannah gets scared of any really noises. I had a short storm recently when I was at work and came home to find the duvet, sofa cushions and everything strewn about and Hannah trapped in the back bedroom which has a gate on I didnt think she could scale! I always book time off work around Guy Fawkes night but the rest of the time I just have to hope Im around. Last year we tried supplements and room sprays so this year I think its going to be thundershirts too!

At least it isnt as sunny today, although still too hot. Adam really has trouble coping with it now he's older.


----------



## Guest

Another firework hater here. Last year I took the plunge and saw the vet and we tried 2 different anti-anxiety meds, neither of which did anything, so this year we will try sedation but I hope she doesn't experience what Belle did @magpi !


----------



## margy

Our vet doesn't recommend sedation now he said although the body is sedated, the fear of the sound is still there. I can remember wrapping her in a blanket and holding her close,while she shook with terror last time she was sedated. It was a relief last year to just watch her sleep on through the whole evening, because she went deaf last summer, she couldn't hear a thing


----------



## Guest

magpi said:


> Our vet doesn't recommend sedation now he said although the body is sedated, the fear of the sound is still there. I can remember wrapping her in a blanket and holding her close,while she shook with terror last time she was sedated. It was a relief last year to just watch her sleep on through the whole evening, because she went deaf last summer, she couldn't hear a thing


Ah I see, hopefully my vet will have something that will work.


----------



## Kim Watcham

It was very hot and sunny then overcast now the suns popped out new forest trip with archie boy his doing well ...sorry no pics just yet due to haven a problem popping them on having a good time been to highcliff today its a seaside place so archie had a good walk before it got hot then a cafe break then back to apartment to rest for him


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Cooler here this morning thank goodness. It was horrendously warm overnight.

I'm at my daughters looking after the mastiffs while she's on holiday, and would you believe it, a local castle had a concert last night with, yep, you've guessed it, bloody fireworks! 
Bad enough that it was so hot but I couldn't have the window open because the fireworks were driving the dogs nuts! 

There is a super tower fan here, but Woody, being the fairy that he is, has decided that he's actually scared of it at night! He's ok when it's on during the day, but at night he's having none of it, it turns into a scary monster at dusk as far as he's concerned.


----------



## westie~ma

Here in my bit of South Wales we've had over night rain off and on. 

Close weather as in no breeze over the weekend, I've been watering my pots every night. Flaming June and July, bit of rain overnight 

Tomorrow I'm playing tennis outdoors


----------



## catz4m8z

Really sunny here and going to be mid twenties or above over the next couple of days...which is frankly too hot for me.
Dogs walked, plants watered, washing hung out and now Im hiding in the shade for the rest of the day!


----------



## MontyMaude

It is roasting here down south today, I mowed the lawn and paddock and you could've wrung me out by the end of it, which is silly as I was on the ride on mower so not at all strenuous.

My kitty thermometers are saying it's warm too

Maudey Cat (she is a fearful cat that lives under a blanket during the day or if anyone visits)










Monty Cat


----------



## HarlequinCat

Oddly wasn't so bad near the south Coast. I found it a bit chilly with the breeze! . 
Got a bit of sunburn because I didn't feel hot and sat outside longer than I should


----------



## tabelmabel

Love the maudley cat pic @MontyMaude:Cat so cute and kissable:Kiss


----------



## tabelmabel

Perfect weather here today. Just pleasantly warm and dry. Perfect!


----------



## tabelmabel

Warm but raining today. Not heavy just now but could get worse.


----------



## margy

Just had Belle out on a walk and typically I didn't take my brolly because although it's gone over cast, I didn't think it would rain. Well of course it did and because I just had a cardi on we luckily were next to the river, so sheltered under a big oak until it passed. While waiting I spotted a heron wading right in front of us, he even caught a small fish. Just shows what we notice when we take the time to just stand and stare


----------



## tabelmabel

magpi said:


> we take the time to just stand and stare


Ooh i am loving the literary reference! Bit of culture on the forum, i do like a bit of poetry


----------



## margy

I like that one because it's so true. We do miss a lot with us all having such busy lives. I have enjoyed doing the walking challenges because it makes you more aware of your surroundings when hunting for things to photograph


----------



## tabelmabel

Absolutely! I know the poem well. Was it used in an advert or something? I thought it was walter de la mere, but it's not. Totally agree with you about the walking challenge, it does make you notice things that you might otherwise pass by.


----------



## Boxer123

magpi said:


> I like that one because it's so true. We do miss a lot with us all having such busy lives. I have enjoyed doing the walking challenges because it makes you more aware of your surroundings when hunting for things to photograph


I agree it's nice to take in the world I often stop when I'm out with the boxers and remind myself I'm alive.

Cooler her today sat reading in the garden.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We were later getting out and at 0930 is was very warm.

Jack laid down on the cool grass in the shade of an oak tree for a few minutes to chill ...


----------



## Jason25

I work on the roofs from 7.30 to 4ish everyday and this weather at the moment is driving me mad, it’s too close.

I’m drinking 5 - 6 litres of water at work a day and still thirsty lol


----------



## HarlequinCat

tabelmabel said:


> Absolutely! I know the poem well. Was it used in an advert or something? I thought it was walter de la mere, but it's not. Totally agree with you about the walking challenge, it does make you notice things that you might otherwise pass by.


I think the poem is Daffodils by Wordsworth.

My favourite poem has been The Road Not Taken by Robert Frost. I rather like that it's not what it first seems, most people take it as a positive poem, but I find it quite melancholy.

Been rather humid here. Actually had a small rain shower. It's been so dry here, wish we had more rain. Or a thunderstorm!


----------



## tabelmabel

HarlequinCat said:


> I think the poem is Daffodils by Wordsworth.


Oh no - that's not the poem i was thinking of at all!

It was this one:

http://www.davidpbrown.co.uk/poetry/william-henry-davies.html


----------



## tabelmabel

I love Tightly Folded Bud by philip larkin. I tend to have a lot of lines from various poems floating about in my head though.

What is life if full of care, we have no time to stand and stare were lines stored in my head, but i couldnt have told you the poet.


----------



## tabelmabel

tabelmabel said:


> Tightly Folded Bud by philip larkin


Born yesterday, it is called!! I thought i knew that poem in its entirety, but i cant even get the title right!


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> We were later getting out and at 0930 is was very warm.
> 
> Jack laid down on the cool grass in the shade of an oak tree for a few minutes to chill ...
> 
> View attachment 410405
> 
> 
> View attachment 410406


Gorgeous - we don't see enough photos of Jack!


----------



## HarlequinCat

tabelmabel said:


> Oh no - that's not the poem i was thinking of at all!
> 
> It was this one:
> 
> http://www.davidpbrown.co.uk/poetry/william-henry-davies.html


Oh yes! That's the one. I meant that one too. Know who did it now :Bag


----------



## HarlequinCat

tabelmabel said:


> Born yesterday, it is called!! I thought i knew that poem in its entirety, but i cant even get the title right!


I get that quite often too. When I search for a poem I just search for the phrase I remember and hope I find it!

One of Larkins I like is High Windows

https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/48417/high-windows


----------



## Boxer123

Very wet this morning!


----------



## tabelmabel

We had really heavy rain last night but sunny now. Think showers forecast today.


----------



## margy

tabelmabel said:


> Oh no - that's not the poem i was thinking of at all!
> 
> It was this one:
> 
> http://www.davidpbrown.co.uk/poetry/william-henry-davies.html


Yes that's the one I was thinking of too. But I could only remember a few of the lines


----------



## tabelmabel

When i think back, we learned an awful lot of poetry at primary school. We used to learn a poem and then write it out in our best handwriting, illustrate it and the best were displayed.

Quite a lot of useful skills practised in one task! Sadly, my own kids dont seem to do any poetry at all - either at primary or at high school. I am often coming out with odd lines, and they were well immersed in nursery rhymes as pre-schoolers, but none of them seem to have inherited my love of language


----------



## catz4m8z

Started off ok but then started raining whilst we were at the vets (getting Heidi's talons clipped!) and it waited until we were on the way home to absolutely tip it down.:Shifty I could of rung my t-shirt out by the time I got in.....but at least the dogs got a bit of a bath!!LOL
oh, and I nearly lost Heidi as apparently one of the vet nurses fell in love and wanted to pinch her!


----------



## margy

Beautiful evening, sunny and warm. Perfect for visiting a country pub. Unfortunately I'm at work


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's been pouring down all morning, I had to go down to the Doctors and I was soaked when I got home.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Pouring down, possibility of Thunder storm later, hope not I have got to go out and don't like leaving my dog if there is thunder about. He isn't to bothered but if he can hear all the neighbourhood dogs barking it unsettles him.


----------



## kimthecat

Raining heavily in West London. We need the rain.

Apparently there will be a heat wave next week and temps will reach the nineties F /32C . eek .


----------



## tabelmabel

Lovely and sunny here in scotland. Not too hot, just right


----------



## tabelmabel

kimthecat said:


> temps will reach the nineties F /32C . eek .


I wouldnt fancy that!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Very windy and pouring down. Forecast for thunder too, hopefully we get some. Though I think I'm lucky in that our pets aren't bothered by thunder etc


----------



## kimthecat

tabelmabel said:


> I wouldnt fancy that!


Im dreading it , Im having all day treatment at a hospital and travelling by train so will be taking a fan with me.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not as warm as it was in Essex when we left this morning - I'm shivering 

Sitting outside in the rain with Jack (got his coat on) at the services on the A1 heading to Lincolnshire.


----------



## Jesthar

Wet here too - the one evening I'm meeting up with a friend for a town centre shopping trip! Still, we need the rain, and I planted some bedding plants out yesterday evening AND mowed the lawn *smug mode*


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Not as warm as it was in Essex when we left this morning - I'm shivering
> 
> Sitting outside in the rain with Jack (got his coat on) at the services on the A1 heading to Lincolnshire.
> 
> View attachment 410524


It supposed to be warm with showers tomorrow....we've all been 'melting' this week. Typical for you though!


----------



## Guest

Rain.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jesthar said:


> * I planted some bedding plants out yesterday evening AND mowed the lawn **smug mode*


So it's your fault I got wet this morning


----------



## TriTri

‘Gorgeous here today. It’s lovely and hot, just as a summer’s day should be.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Warm. Hot sun and warm wind. Not my favourite sort of weather. Dreading the heat that's coming on Tuesday!


----------



## margy

Warm and sultry today with a brisk warm wind. Glad of the wind and that it's cloudy or it would be too hot


----------



## tabelmabel

Looks dull here and very windy but it is so warm! Low 70s i think. Quite pleasant to be walking in. Think there are tiny spits and spots of rain, and with the dark sky, i have only chanced putting a few bits of washing on the line as i wouldnt be surprised if the heavens open soon!


----------



## catz4m8z

Not great...really sunny and mid twenties which isnt my favourite TBH.
Although Im in the SE and in the back of my head I can hear the Jaws theme when I think about the next few days!:Nailbiting


----------



## margy

Dreading this week too. I work driving a car with no air con. It's like climbing into an oven when the weather is hot


----------



## Lurcherlad

Baking hot but with a breeze, thankfully.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh poor you @magpi!

Rain has held off here so got all my washing out now, and the sky is blue atm so should be ok

We have a dry warm forecast tomorrow but rain weds i think. Id rather have cold and wet than be baking hot in a car with no air con any day though. Will be thinking of you magpi!


----------



## westie~ma

Hot!! 
Far too hot!!
I'm in England atm 

Going into shops just for the air con. Fans on full.

The flat here is much harder to cool down than house back home. I've realised the importance of my blackout blinds, here we have curtains, I have no curtains back home only blinds


----------



## rona

Lovely mist this morning, the cobwebs amongst the grass and undergrowth on my early morning walk were stunning.
The air though is like soup and only going to get worse as the heat builds. I have an old dog to walk today, but going at 8am rather than 9.30am. Couldn't believe how many people had their dogs in town yesterday pm . WHY? 
I'm just so pleased I don't have to worry about my own dogs


----------



## margy

I can never understand why people take their dogs shopping and leave them in the car while they're in the supermarket. A few days ago before it got really hot here I parked next to a car with a Labrador in. The window was open. It was about 18 degrees and the car was under a tree, but why not just leave the dog at home


----------



## tabelmabel

magpi said:


> I can never understand why people take their dogs shopping and leave them in the car while they're in the supermarket. A few days ago before it got really hot here I parked next to a car with a Labrador in. The window was open. It was about 18 degrees and the car was under a tree, but why not just leave the dog at home


Well, im certainly not supporting anyone taking a dog shopping in the baking heat, that is just plain stupid and please dont ever think i do that as i definitely leave mine at home when it is hot.

However, on reasons why you might take dogs shopping (mine do normally come if temp ok)

It is easier and more time efficient for me to do a round trip and get everything done on one go. So, my local aldi is about 10 miles away. There's a couple of good walking points on the way down there, so it makes sense to go dog walking, continue to the shops and then round trip home. 
I tend to just take them out all day with me, wherever im going if possible.

My old dog, she used to come shopping as she was so much happier in the car than in the house. We had moved her about a lot from home to home and she did settle fine in the house if we went to work at fixed times, but if it was a random time and we left her, she used to howl. In the car, though, she was perfectly happy so we took her everywhere we went, if at all possible.

So there are a couple of possible explanations.


----------



## rona

tabelmabel said:


> So there are a couple of possible explanations.


The dogs I saw, and there were many, probably 20 or so, were being dragged round the town centre on hot pavements 

Only one looked as if it was on it's way back from a walk


----------



## tabelmabel

Well that's not good @rona! I know i had a discussion with an acquaintance of mine (i wont go as far as calling her a friend as we have little in common, our daughters are friends) and she has a dog but her dog is not part of her life in the same way mine are.
So she couldnt see any reason at all why you would want to take a dog into a cafe. And i explained i do as i incorparate cafe as a walking stop. But she just didnt get it at all. She would walk the dog, go home and get cleaned and changed, then go out to eat.

During the daytime, as long as the weather is ok, i just set off of a morning and the dogs do the whole day with me. That just seems more sensible to me than leaving them at home. My dogs are full family members, so i plan activities for them in the same way i would for the kids when they were young - taking them places they will enjoy and fitting in my chores around them.

Works for us!


----------



## rona

tabelmabel said:


> During the daytime, as long as the weather is ok, i just set off of a morning and the dogs do the whole day with me. That just seems more sensible to me than leaving them at home. My dogs are full family members, so i plan activities for them in the same way i would for the kids when they were young - taking them places they will enjoy and fitting in my chores around them.


My whole life used to be planned around my dogs. 
If they'd been in a wood beside a nice stream yesterday, then it wouldn't have been a problem, but hot town center didn't seems a good idea for most of them. A couple seemed ok but the rest were struggling and I didn't see any offered water or any owner carrying water


----------



## HarlequinCat

Its 31 c here :Arghh. 

When we went for days out in the summer we always took our dog. If it was a very hot day we didnt go out. But we always did things that included our dog. Or if we went into shops we would take it in turns to stand outside with her, she loves all the attention she get from strangers while she waits too!


----------



## Boxer123

It is 32 here in oxford it is to hot for boxers we went out at 5:30. They have frozen kongs now just chilling. I saw lots of dogs out for walks on the way home. Not worth the risk mine over heat so quickly.


----------



## kimthecat

According to met office, its 32c. A bit less than expected. Heathrow tends to be the hottest part of the country.


----------



## catz4m8z

yup, Im in the 32C club too! Not too bad as Ive got the curtains shut, fan on and as long as I hide away inside Im comfortable. The boys are flopped out on the laminate floor, Heidi is still in her comfy bed coz she is immune to heat and Hannah has wedged herself in a tiny gap under my desk:Bored....maybe its cooler down by my feet!?
Not looking forward to tonight though. Nightshift in a hospital with no air con, windows that dont open properly, horrible thick uniforms and I have to walk up an incredibly steep hill to get there so Im sweaty before I start. Who ever invented work needs a damn good slapping!


----------



## Guest

Boiling, far too hot. I’ve put Buddy’s cool mat in his crate. He is lying on it looking relieved.


----------



## Teddy-dog

It's hot in Yorkshire but not as hot as some of you have got! About 27 tops but it's going to be 30 on Thursday! I've taken all my clients dogs out early so none were out in the midday sun today. Will be doing the same tomorrow and probably even earlier on Thursday!

The horse has even come in to his stable for a couple of hours as there's very little shade in his field


----------



## tabelmabel

Hot here today - but nothing like you are suffering down south. About 24 degrees i think. That is still too hot for me though!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Still 27c here! Not happy


----------



## ForestWomble

Just come in from taking B out, very late for me! I thought I'd left it late enough but I could still feel the heat bouncing off the flagstones and tarmac. The air was horrible to breath too.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh dear, will be thinking of you suffocating in the heat tonight. Has cooled down very nicely here


----------



## kimthecat

tabelmabel said:


> Oh dear, will be thinking of you suffocating in the heat tonight. Has cooled down very nicely here


:Hilarious My thermometer says 80 F , the windows are open and fan on . Im wearing a cotton nighty yet I'm drinking hot tea and wearing bed socks cos my feet get cold. 

ETa Thunderstorm has just started.


----------



## Rosie64

It is 1am and have got a real corker of a Thunderstorm here in Gwent South Wales but it is still hot and humid .


----------



## margy

Heavy storm last night. Huge thunder claps, and hubby and the dogs snored right through it! I'm bleary eyed this morning had to be up at 530 for work.


----------



## Guest

Well Buddy slept through it but I didn’t, I don’t like thunder and lightning.


----------



## Dogloverlou

It's 29C here with a 'feels like' temp of 34! Tomorrow is meant to reach 37C!


----------



## tabelmabel

Yikes! Not too bad here 22degrees with a wind. That even feels too hot for me so i can only imagine how much hotter another 10 degrees would be. It is humid here though, so it doesnt feel like a nice summer's day. We had thunder about 5am this morning and very heavy rain.


----------



## catz4m8z

well, my desk thermometer says 29.8C at the moment and it def feels much hotter outside.:Wideyed
But then again I dont have anywhere to be, have plenty of ice cold drinks and am sat between 2 fans in my shorts and my bra so Im good for now!
:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel

catz4m8z said:


> am sat between 2 fans in my shorts and my bra so Im good for now!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## westie~ma

28 degrees in the flat in London. 
Short trip around the shaded streets today for Mont. 
Yesterday we were out early but were out for a few hours, he walked in the shade (we follow the tree line around the park) going at his pace, when he had enough he rode in his buggy. He now stops in front of the buggy to let me know he's had enough


----------



## rona

Went to the pool with a friend, swum 25-30 lengths then grabbed a couple of Noodles from the life guard and dangled in the deep bit talking..........it was wonderful 
Going again tomorrow.....
https://www.amazon.co.uk/fervory-Sw...s&qid=1563991314&s=gateway&sr=8-4-spons&psc=1


----------



## margy

westie~ma said:


> 28 degrees in the flat in London.
> Short trip around the shaded streets today for Mont.
> Yesterday we were out early but were out for a few hours, he walked in the shade (we follow the tree line around the park) going at his pace, when he had enough he rode in his buggy. He now stops in front of the buggy to let me know he's had enough
> View attachment 410955


It's 23 here can't imagine what 28 must be like, I really sympathise with you in London. It's always hotter in the city and going to be worse tomorrow


----------



## catz4m8z

Holy crap! Its already 30C at 10am!!:Nailbiting

I would cry but I dont want to become too dehydrated!:Hilarious

:Hungover


----------



## Matrod

26 degrees here already, very grateful I’m not in the east :Wtf it’s gone all cloudy & stormy looking now.


----------



## HarlequinCat

26c here too. Just had a very small rain shower. Nice and cooling to stand in! Though now the sun is back its feeling humid.


----------



## tabelmabel

Not too sure what the temp is here but it is too hot! Murph has his cool coat on and is behind a chair next to the air vent. Tilly is fully stretched and sleeping. Had to find a key for some windows that have been locked since last october.

I can only be glad i am not in England! And extra glad i have plenty hrt to see me through as hot flushes in this weather would panic me i think.

Does anyone actually enjoy this heat?


----------



## catz4m8z

tabelmabel said:


> Does anyone actually enjoy this heat?


Def not me! Not a cloud in the sky here and no real breeze either....we might even break the record for hottest day today!


----------



## O2.0

tabelmabel said:


> Does anyone actually enjoy this heat?


I don't _enjoy_ the heat necessarily, but I'm not as big a baby about it as you guys are  :Hilarious:Hilarious

It's really whatever you're used to. We've lived here 24 years, and I still remember our first summer how miserable it was. We moved here from Colorado, and while Colorado can get very hot, it's not a humid heat like here which is so oppressive. 
Before I knew it though we were slinging hay bales out of the field in 100 degree temps, drinking gallons of water to stay hydrated, and basically, you just suck it up and deal. It eventually becomes the new normal.

There is something about weather extremes though that I do sort of like. I'm not sure how to explain it, maybe it's a bit of awe at Mother Nature's strength, IDK, but the extreme cold in Colorado in the dead of winter, where it would get so cold your nostrils would temporarily freeze together if you sniffled too hard (yes, really), and the extremes here in the Southeast, part of me does actually like it. Weird, I know :Bag


----------



## kimthecat

Its 30 c indoors. Thank goodness for fans .


----------



## tabelmabel

O2.0 said:


> I don't _enjoy_ the heat necessarily, but I'm not as big a baby about it as you guys are  :Hilarious:Hilarious


Ha ha. I am definitely best kept at an ambiant temperature. I didnt function at all well where i grew up, near Manchester. There was that humid, oppressive heat in summer and a lot of damp, wet weather.

Then i came to Edinburgh and that was the perfect temperature zone for me. If only i could have afforded to stay there. Where i am now, it is pretty good but a lot more rain than edinburgh. And im not too keen on rain.

Where my daughter is, in Aberdeen, omg that is far too cold in winter. That cold that just chills you to the bone.

About 65 degrees F is ideal but i function perfectly well between 35 and 70. Outside of those extremes, i start to winge


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I don't _enjoy_ the heat necessarily, but I'm not as big a baby about it as you guys are  :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> It's really whatever you're used to. We've lived here 24 years, and I still remember our first summer how miserable it was. We moved here from Colorado, and while Colorado can get very hot, it's not a humid heat like here which is so oppressive.
> Before I knew it though we were slinging hay bales out of the field in 100 degree temps, drinking gallons of water to stay hydrated, and basically, you just suck it up and deal. It eventually becomes the new normal.
> 
> There is something about weather extremes though that I do sort of like. I'm not sure how to explain it, maybe it's a bit of awe at Mother Nature's strength, IDK, but the extreme cold in Colorado in the dead of winter, where it would get so cold your nostrils would temporarily freeze together if you sniffled too hard (yes, really), and the extremes here in the Southeast, part of me does actually like it. Weird, I know :Bag


I love the cold the colder the better. I visited Lapland and lived it. The heat however I am a big baby about. A fresh summers day is nice but this is just horrible.


----------



## catz4m8z

O2.0 said:


> I don't _enjoy_ the heat necessarily, but I'm not as big a baby about it as you guys are  :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> It's really whatever you're used to.


I think thats true. A normal hot summer day to us would be about 26C so if you wake up one morning and its 36C then you really notice the difference!
Thats my justification for being a big baby and moaning about the weather!

I wasnt going to go out at all today but then my friend phoned and told me she has a new kitten.:Woot Now I have to go out so I can go round and play with it dont I!?:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

On FB today lol
I have utmost respect for the people who survived this without AC!


----------



## tabelmabel

Am i the only one that still works in farenheit? Temps up in the 90s sounds much more intense than 30s. I still use pounds and ounces too


----------



## rona

I feel ill


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> I feel ill


oh dear....try and stay cool Rona and remember it wont last for long!

Although it is making me feel quite headachey as well. :Shifty


----------



## ebonycat

My weather app lied to me 
It promised a storm at 6 / 7 pm...., no storm here yet
And now it’s saying thunder due at 11pm.
Today has been too hot. It reached 38 here.
Tomorrow is meant to be 28 & raining, please god let it be cooler


----------



## ebonycat

I think my app is playing tricks on me 
It’s now saying at 7pm there’s 50% chance of a storm.
Do I believe it or is it lying to me??

There’s a few clouds in the sky but still hot, I go with that it’s lying to me :Arghh


----------



## lullabydream

ebonycat said:


> I think my app is playing tricks on me
> It's now saying at 7pm there's 50% chance of a storm.
> Do I believe it or is it lying to me??
> 
> There's a few clouds in the sky but still hot, I go with that it's lying to me :Arghh


I swear my weather app lies all the time... especially in winter it tells me it's going to snow and it never does here! I love snow and get all excited for nothing!


----------



## Boxer123

ebonycat said:


> I think my app is playing tricks on me
> It's now saying at 7pm there's 50% chance of a storm.
> Do I believe it or is it lying to me??
> 
> There's a few clouds in the sky but still hot, I go with that it's lying to me :Arghh


Mine keeps doing this I'm desperate for rain. My boys are so uncomfortable.


----------



## Boxer123

The BBC are promising me rain now but it is still sunny and hot.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ebonycat said:


> I think my app is playing tricks on me
> It's now saying at 7pm there's 50% chance of a storm.
> Do I believe it or is it lying to me??
> 
> There's a few clouds in the sky but still hot, I go with that it's lying to me :Arghh


I'm hoping for a downpour to cool the air and save me the task of watering my plants (only the pots and vulnerable, mind ).

Not like my neighbour yesterday who had his garden hose on full blast for nearly 2 hours - washed 2 cars and cleaned out the grooves in his brick drive

Unnecessary and wasteful imo


----------



## Lurcherlad

All I need - a hot flush! 

Aah, bliss! 

Bowl of cold water for my feet!

Recommended










OH and DS are just off to football training - nutters! :Woot


----------



## tabelmabel

We had a very short downpour about an hour ago. Only lasted about a minute at most. More forecast this evening and overnight. Nice nail varnish @Lurcherlad!

Imagine all those poor folk booked in at travel lodges with no air con. I was in one once in summer and ended up soaking towels in the bath and draping them on me. That was at woolley edge lodge in wakefield. Was in another hot one in central london though. Then we found the finsbury park lodge has air con and is near the tube station. Travel lodges are bad for having no air con

Its raining again!! Just started. Very slight.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im supposed to be getting a thunderstorm, hopefully abit of rain at least!
It is possibly though as some dark clouds have started rolling in......if it rains I'll probably be out there dancing in it!:Woot


----------



## ebonycat

Now app is saying no storm but thunder at 11
I want it to rain :Arghh
@Lurcherlad I've been having hot flushes all week, they've got worse in this heat & to top it all I can't sleep at night. Eventually falling asleep around 1am only to have to get up at 5 am to walk Lady, feed her & give her her insulin injection.
It's saying that it's meant to be a lot cooler & rain tomorrow.


----------



## tabelmabel

ebonycat said:


> @Lurcherlad I've been having hot flushes all week, they've got worse in this heat & to top it all I can't sleep at night


Poor you. I am on hrt, but i have been there in the past. I think the wet towel thing might help. You can also pop you pillowcase in the freezer for an hour before bed. Maybe the sheets too! Freeze a hot water bottle. That is supposed to be good


----------



## ebonycat

I’m putting a cold wet towel round my neck, that seems to help a bit
I think the putting the pillow case in the freezer is a great tip. I’ll try that tonight 
At the moment I’ve just started taking sage leaf & red cover leaf tablets as they have a good write up with helping with hot flushes & people saw an improvement within a week.
I’ll give it another week or so then I think I’ll make an appointment with my gp. My mum didn’t have a great time on hrt so I’m nervous about trying it.


----------



## lullabydream

tabelmabel said:


> Imagine all those poor folk booked in at travel lodges with no air con


I booked my son and daughter-in-law in to Travelodge for the night on Monday when it was very hot still. They must have improved since you last went because my son text to say the air conditioning is fabulous!


----------



## tabelmabel

Storm has started here! Thunder, lightning and pouring. Murph doesnt like it. Tills not bothered


----------



## lullabydream

According to my weather app, take heed @ebonycat it's supposed to be showers now...there are a few clouds in the sky but not a lot...

Suddenly feels warmer too!


----------



## margy

lullabydream said:


> According to my weather app, take heed @ebonycat it's supposed to be showers now...there are a few clouds in the sky but not a lot...
> 
> Suddenly feels warmer too!


It's warmer here than last night too, because it's gone cloudy, I think cloud holds the heat, hope it rains soon


----------



## ebonycat

I'm still waiting for the storm my weather app promised me at 7pm...8pm...9pm....and now... 

Can't sleep as I'm too hot, due to the weather & the joys of the menopause 
I have done one tip that @tabelmabel said & that was to put a pillow case in the freezer, i must say it's nice & cool but I still can't settle..... gggrrrrrr


----------



## catz4m8z

well, I give up! Too hot to sleep.
Even if I didnt think so Adam and Hannah clearly did....ever tried to sleep with 2 dogs sat right next to your head panting in your face and staring at you? Its impossible!:Hilarious
Am now waiting for it to be light enough to take them out for a walk.


----------



## ebonycat

Ok so I’ve had only three hours of sleep, too hot to sleep
Storm has come, we have just had very load thunder overhead, Lady is not happy. Upset her as it was so load
She’s now cuddled up as close as she can get to me. So if I wasn’t hot to begin with I’am now


----------



## catz4m8z

yup, we have a thunderstorm too. Its probably why the dogs were sat staring at me...probably wanted me to do something about it!


----------



## rona

Fresh air when I opened the door  

Well as fresh as it can be in summer in the polluted SE


----------



## ebonycat

catz4m8z said:


> yup, we have a thunderstorm too. Its probably why the dogs were sat staring at me...probably wanted me to do something about it!


Lady woke me up by jumping on me at the first bit of thunder. She hasn't barked at it yet.
There's still thunder so can't risk taking her for a walk yet, just in case she decides to bark & wakes the neighbours.


----------



## ebonycat

rona said:


> Fresh air when I opened the door
> 
> Well as fresh as it can be in summer in the polluted SE


I do love the smell of freshness after a storm but as you say it's polluted air.
You really notice the difference in cleaner air in the countryside


----------



## rona

ebonycat said:


> I do love the smell of freshness after a storm but as you say it's polluted air.
> You really notice the difference in cleaner air in the countryside


You really don't around this area, even in the countryside anymore, I don't know if it's the planes, the traffic or just the amount of smelly humans squashed into this area.
When I was in Somerset a few weeks ago, it smelt sweet after rain, I'd forgotten how sweet it can be


----------



## ebonycat

rona said:


> You really don't around this area, even in the countryside anymore, I don't know if it's the planes, the traffic or just the amount of smelly humans squashed into this area.
> When I was in Somerset a few weeks ago, it smelt sweet after rain, I'd forgotten how sweet it can be


Everywhere is getting so built up.
We still have some farmers fields left around here but every other bit of space is being built on, flats & houses.
Growing up here we used to call it a village, as we had open spaces & just a few shops.
Now it's a built up town 
There's just too many people now & it's just getting worse.
I know some people are doing good for the environment now & changing the way they live for the better but it does worry me


----------



## rona

ebonycat said:


> Everywhere is getting so built up.
> We still have some farmers fields left around here but every other bit of space is being built on, flats & houses.
> Growing up here we used to call it a village, as we had open spaces & just a few shops.
> Now it's a built up town
> There's just too many people now & it's just getting worse.
> I know some people are doing good for the environment now & changing the way they live for the better but it does worry me


What area are you in? I'm thinking of moving sometime in the next few years and I'll make sure it's not to your area


----------



## ebonycat

rona said:


> What area are you in? I'm thinking of moving sometime in the next few years and I'll make sure it's not to your area


Haha in Essex
We do still have some countryside but it's a drive away.
I've been looking to move, north Essex is meant to be nice, I was looking to move to the border of Essex & Suffolk. But whether I will or not, I don't know.
I would love to be within walking distance to countryside, maybe a forest, just dreaming I think


----------



## rona

ebonycat said:


> Haha Thurrock in Essex
> We do still have some countryside but it's a drive away.
> I've been looking to move, north Essex is meant to be nice, I was looking to move to the border of Essex & Suffolk. But whether I will or not, I don't know.
> I would love to be within walking distance to countryside, maybe a forest, just dreaming I think


I can walk to the countryside within 5 minutes, be in a forest of over 700 acres within a 15 minute walk, but there's just too many people and dogs.
I want to end my days in a house were I can look out at a view across countryside with far less people .


----------



## ebonycat

rona said:


> I can walk to the countryside within 5 minutes, be in a forest of over 700 acres within a 15 minute walk, but there's just too many people and dogs.
> I want to end my days in a house were I can look out at a view across countryside with far less people .


Are there such places left though?

I would love less people around me, I'm not a people person :Hilarious
I have Asperger so too many people 
is overwhelming for me. 
Ah well I can dream.


----------



## rona

ebonycat said:


> Are there such places left though?
> 
> I would love less people around me, I'm not a people person :Hilarious
> I have Asperger so too many people
> is overwhelming for me.
> Ah well I can dream.


I'm looking at Mid Wales or maybe southern Scotland 

It's always been my dream and I think within 5 years I will be able to achieve it. I'll be pretty old by then, so have to choose very carefully, with the future in mind


----------



## westie~ma

Mont really struggled yesterday evening and night, damped his pads and wiped him over with a damp microfibre towel then put it in his bed.

We're sleeping with a duvet cover but no duvet as I forgot the flat sheet.

It feels cooler today thermostat is saying 27.5



magpi said:


> It's 23 here can't imagine what 28 must be like, I really sympathise with you in London. It's always hotter in the city and going to be worse tomorrow


It hit 30 last night at 9.45pm, two large fans on in one room. I took mine to bed with me, I find if the fan is on Dh's side he acts as a windbreak  put mine on my side of the bed, bliss.


----------



## tabelmabel

ebonycat said:


> Are there such places left though?


There definitely are plenty in scotland and not too badly priced for a retired person. Some of the cheaper properties are very rural, and obviously away from employment sources. And internet too can be poor, as well as access for deliveries so even working from home wouldnt be feasible.

Where i live, in central scotland, there are some beautiful properties with open outlooks onto fields all around and you could easily get a very spacious property for around the 400k mark. Not the kind of money we have, but cheap compared to england, i believe. We are well linked in with roads, motorways etc but it is really easy to find peace and quiet.

I dont think i would like to be remote and rural when i get older. I would quite like to be in the city, high up in a flat looking down! I love museums, galleries, theatres, libraries and all the facilities a city has to offer. And i really love people watching!

Im not really remote where i am now, but the public transport isnt great so i do depend on my car. When i am older though, i think i will be happier on the bus.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> I can walk to the countryside within 5 minutes, be in a forest of over 700 acres within a 15 minute walk, but there's just too many people and dogs.
> I want to end my days in a house were I can look out at a view across countryside with far less people .


We were in Lincolnshire at the weekend-noticeably quieter traffic wise and some sweeping views. Well known area for "big skies" 

















In the hamlet we were staying in it was all bird song and very little else to be heard tbh.

House prices compared to Essex are better too.

A 3 bed semi for rent in the hamlet for £640 a month compared to the £1200+ I could get for my 2 bed end terraced ex-local authority house a 20 minute train ride from London.

Hmm - there's an idea .....


----------



## Lurcherlad

The storms in the night and lashings of rain this morning haven't actually helped much - very muggy 

Had to take direct action and stop for lunch ...










Fully prepared with garden mag and personal fan! 

£9.99 in Lidl btw


----------



## tabelmabel

Lurcherlad said:


> I could get for my 2 bed end terraced ex-local authority house a 20 minute train ride from London.


In different circumstances, id house swap you for a year or two! I love london! Would love to live that close. Not for years and years. Just a couple, long enough to do everything i wanted there. And then come home again

Although it is only 4 hrs on the train from edinburgh to london. A day trip really!


----------



## margy

My son lived in central London for a while and I loved visiting him for the day on the train. 3hrs from Newcastle to Kings cross. We used to see all the sights, always loads to do. But I wouldn't want to live there. All those people and the traffic was awful.Now he lives in the midlands and it's actually harder to visit. No direct train and a 4hr drive by car.


----------



## tabelmabel

One of my boys is in norwich and that's another tricky place to get to cheaply and quickly.

I like newcastle though! I have a friend there with an autistic lad, same age as my autistic son. When they were toddlers, i took him to stay at hers once or twice and we rode round and round the metro and went to a building by the river with fast lifts in it. Our boys loved pressing the buttons to ride the lift!

Now our boys are adults. I took my lad to london a couple of years ago - well, him and 3 of my others and he absolutely loved it. I think the business, the visual and auditory stimulation put him on a real high! That was just me and the kids. I say kids but my eldest daughter is well into her 20s, the 2 boys were older teens. We had a brilliant time.

Then, a couple of years ago, OH came with us. He really doesnt like london at all! Completely different experience, OH was really stressed and tense. We did go out of central london that time and to harry potter world for our youngest daughter which was really good but, once back in the city, stress returned.

My autistic son wants to go again, but Dad is banned. The kids have planned it all so it's to be just me and them again. My son in Norwich, he doesnt like london either. He gets stressed like his dad. The others seem to have inherited my easy going personality


----------



## margy

I can remember on one of my visits, going from Kings cross on the tube to Victoria and there was a lad in the station begging, he had the most gorgeous JRT with him, then he spied a policeman and legged it, the little dog trying to keep up. I really worried in case he lost his dog in the crowds as it wasn't on a lead.


----------



## tabelmabel

Im sure it would have found him as he probably slowed and hid in somewhere, once he had shaken the police off.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all
Out walking Lady dog at 5am.... it’s lovely & cool...... & raining yay!!!!
I didn’t think I could hope for rain as much as I have done for the last few days. 
Lady had the park to herself this morning so she was happy, she doesn’t mind the rain.
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s raining and much cooler! Yay!


----------



## catz4m8z

Hurrah! Raining heavily and the temperature is finally back to normal.
Dogs not impressed however, one look out the back door and they've gone back to bed!


----------



## Bisbow

Warm, wet and windy sums it up pretty well for today


----------



## tabelmabel

Rain here too!


----------



## margy

And here!


----------



## lullabydream

Rain errr more rain...did I say rain!


----------



## rona

Am so looking forward to be able to wrap my lovely summer quilt around me tonight instead of laying on top of the bed sweating


----------



## tabelmabel

It dried up here about lunchtime and has actually been not a bad day


----------



## MontyMaude

We had a smattering of rain over night and it does feel much cooler today, just hope I can get some sleep tonight as I feel burnt out from not sleeping, where is winter.


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> Am so looking forward to be able to wrap my lovely summer quilt around me tonight instead of laying on top of the bed sweating


Not sure its cool enough for me to get under a quilt, Id def overheat! But it will be nice to actually wear my pj's to bed rather then au natural!:Wideyed (Im the kind of person who would shower fully clothed if I could get away with it so stripping off coz of the heat did not make me happy!:Shifty).
Also can drink hot chocolate again!:Woot luv my hot choccy...:Smug


----------



## margy

Got rid of my quilt and just had a top sheet and wool blanket on. If too hot then throw the blanket of, I always put these on in summer, only use a quilt in winter. But have to have cotton pj,s on, couldn't sleep in the all together


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh heck. Look what is coming my way

https://stv.tv/news/scotland/1439617-flooding-warning-as-scotland-to-be-hit-by-thunderstorms/


----------



## Boxer123

Very wet here after a beautiful start.


----------



## margy

Time to batton down the hatches:Nailbiting


----------



## kimthecat

Pouring with rain.!


----------



## rona

Isn't it glorious? 

I am cooking a roast dinner tonight for the first time in months. It's just been too hot and I'm fed up with salad.

I am so looking forward to it


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Isn't it glorious?
> 
> I am cooking a roast dinner tonight for the first time in months. It's just been too hot and I'm fed up with salad.
> 
> I am so looking forward to it


That's a good idea !


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> That's a good idea !


It's going to be mid 20s again by the weekend, so today and tomorrow are best for proper cooking


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> It's going to be mid 20s again by the weekend, so today and tomorrow are best for proper cooking


I know what you mean I've been living off salad I might get a nut roast in.


----------



## catz4m8z

Been a lovely temperature today. Just warm enough to be summery but not hot enough to be a pain. Thats the real trouble with hot summers...its only nice if you have absolutely nothing to do.
I think tonight will be one of those nights when I cant decide if Im too hot or too cold though. Do I go under or over the duvet? hmmmmm:Bored


----------



## tabelmabel

A waterproof trousers day here today. Im not up yet, but i hear it and it sounds very wet indeed:Meh


----------



## rona

tabelmabel said:


> A waterproof trousers day here today. Im not up yet, but i hear it and it sounds very wet indeed:Meh


Lucky you, it's muggy and horrid here


----------



## tabelmabel

The rain went off and i managed to get a good dry walk. Then we were sitting in the garden with constant thunder in the distancd rumbling on and on for a good 20 mins.

Felt some rain spots and came in but it seems to still be dry out there and the thunder is moving away


----------



## lullabydream

10 minutes ago a mighty crash of thunder...now torrential rain. Hopefully it won't last!


----------



## Sacrechat

lullabydream said:


> 10 minutes ago a mighty crash of thunder...now torrential rain. Hopefully it won't last!


We had lots of rumbling thunder this afternoon but no rain.


----------



## margy

Got out today with Belle. She isn't keen to go out if it's too hot but today is just right for her


----------



## Tiggers

Much cooler and lots of rain forecast.


----------



## kimthecat

Windy!


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Very changeable! lovely sunshine one minute, blowing a gale and lashing it down the next. Annoying for me because I have lots of things that need doing outside and I can`t risk leaving anything to dry while Im out. Tomorrow is looking more settled until late evening, Friday is supposed to be stormy.


----------



## tabelmabel

Same here. Sunshine one minute. Torrential rain the next. Better tomorrow.


----------



## ForestWomble

Sunny but very windy here. According to the met 22 degrees C and the hottest day this week, I can cope with that.........

The problem with the wind is it's caused my tallest sunflower to give up and its flopped, need to find something to help support it ......... found a big branch that had fallen off a tree during this wind but couldn't persuade Bungo that he wanted it so had to leave it behind.


----------



## margy

Not a good forecast up here for the weekend. Trust the weather to change now my grandchildren are here. Looks like we'll be finding indoor activities


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Todays promised beautiful weather has not arrived. I am going out now so got to bring in the wall I have been painting outside - its a fake wall I`m not planning on lugging in a whole stone wall! I am not happy - bloody weather


----------



## tabelmabel

Beautiful here in scotland. Had a non dog day. Been out with a friend and our kids to a large outdoor farm/museum/play place.

Great day but - flippin' heck - first a bird flew right into the side of my face which the kids found hilarious. Sore, to say the least.

Then, you can imagine further hilarity when a bird plopped one right on my head!!

So great fun all round. Not a spot of rain and very warm


----------



## tabelmabel

Good morning!

It is absolutely bucketing today. Im not even up yet. But i hear it!


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It is absolutely *bucketing today.* Im not even up yet. But i hear it!


Same here. I'm watching it out of my living room window. Supposed to last all day, and forecast thunderstorms tomorrow.


----------



## tabelmabel

It is bad in central Edinburgh too - they have just held a microphone to the rain for the radio and are basing their morning discussion programme on extreme weather because of it!

Only in Britain, eh?!


----------



## Kim Watcham

essex is overcast and its just started to rain....but lovely and COOL for archie


----------



## tabelmabel

Kim Watcham said:


> essex is overcast and its just started to rain....but lovely and COOL for archie


Missing your archie pics @Kim Watcham ! Are you still busy with your house move?


----------



## HarlequinCat

Was chucking it down overnight. For now it's sunny and the wind is picking up.


----------



## catz4m8z

Still dry here, just cloudy and a sensible 23C! Only thing spoiling it is the humidity:Shifty....but Ive just had a shower so at least its now clean sweat I suppose!


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Still dry here, just cloudy and a sensible 23C! Only thing spoiling it is the humidity:Shifty....but Ive just had a shower so at least its now clean sweat I suppose!


Muggy, dry with sunshine and hardly any wind.
I went swimming then had a shower


----------



## MoggyLuvr

Norfolk has wet ground but starting to get sunnier


----------



## Torin.

I am looking forward for the leaking external downpipe that for some reason goes through the wall and empties into a drain in my garage, which is full of rodents who don't like to swim, being fixed on Monday...


----------



## rona

Torin. said:


> I am looking forward for the leaking external downpipe that for some reason goes through the wall and empties into a drain in my garage, which is full of rodents who don't like to swim, being fixed on Monday...


Is that the drain full of rodents or the garage? 

Do they all have to move inside for a day or two?


----------



## Torin.

rona said:


> Is that the drain full of rodents or the garage?
> 
> Do they all have to move inside for a day or two?


Ahahah, oops! Garage is my rodent room  There's currently a lot of towels down on the floor. The weather is generously being really bright sunshine between the torrential rain, so I'm managing to dry them out again in between floods.

Don't ask why an external downpipe empties inside in the first place though, that seems like a really idiotic building decision!


----------



## rona

Torin. said:


> Ahahah, oops! Garage is my rodent room  There's currently a lot of towels down on the floor. The weather is generously being really bright sunshine between the torrential rain, so I'm managing to dry them out again in between floods.
> 
> Don't ask why an external downpipe empties inside in the first place though, that seems like a really idiotic building decision!


Wasn't built by Wimpey by any chance?

We have quite a few anomalies that seem to have been someones sense of humour, the least annoying being two taps marked hot in the bathroom


----------



## kimthecat

Was sunny earlier but the wind is very strong now, blowing my pot plants over. Its a bit scary . The dogs havent been out for their walk yet . Im not sure whether we will go out or not. Libby doesnt like the wind.


----------



## Boxer123

We have been put in the garden whilst my stepdad puts everything in the lorry. It is very windy and cold. Not very august like. Loads of rain over night luckily it's stopped.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Raining, dark and very depressing!


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> Was sunny earlier but the wind is very strong now, blowing my pot plants over. Its a bit scary . The dogs havent been out for their walk yet . Im not sure whether we will go out or not. Libby doesnt like the wind.


Really windy here too. My lot get very nervous in high winds too so we havent gone out yet...waiting to see if it calms down or I should just invent a Chihuahua kite!


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Really windy here too. My lot get very nervous in high winds too so we havent gone out yet...waiting to see if it calms down or I should just invent a Chihuahua kite!


Sox agrees the wind is scary especially when it gets in the house. He does not realise it would take quite a gust to pick him up.


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> Really windy here too. My lot get very nervous in high winds too so we havent gone out yet...waiting to see if it calms down or I should just invent a Chihuahua kite!


:Hilarious That would be handy !


----------



## Guest

If you think you have bad weather in England we had this yesterday in Amsterdam (Mini tornado went through Centraal Amsterdam).





Here is the news article in English: https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2019/...-central-amsterdam-several-reports-of-damage/

We have really stormy weather as well.

Sorry for posting this here as I know this event did not happened in England.


----------



## tabelmabel

That looks scary @saartje!


----------



## HarlequinCat

saartje said:


> If you think you have bad weather in England we had this yesterday in Amsterdam (Mini tornado went through Centraal Amsterdam).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the news article in English: https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2019/...-central-amsterdam-several-reports-of-damage/
> 
> We have really stormy weather as well.
> 
> Sorry for posting this here as I know this event did not happened in England.


That's kind of cool! Be quite worrying in person though. 
We just have strong wind, that's knocked one of the fence panels over


----------



## Guest

We catch the ferry from behind Amsterdam Centraal Station across the IJ waterway to and from home to Centraal Amsterdam to go to work and go out in Centraal Amsterdam. The area we live in is Amsterdam-Noord. The tornado picked up speed on the IJ waterway.

There is another video of the mini tornado here: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/mini-whirlwind-tornado-hits-centraal-amsterdam.518395/


----------



## Happy Paws2

Today, heavy rain, rain, heavy rain and rain again the garden starting to look like a swamp, even the birds are wearing wellies


----------



## rona

Happy Paws said:


> Today, heavy rain, rain, heavy rain and rain again the garden starting to look like a swamp, even the birds are wearing wellies


Back to normal British summer at last after the last few hot dry ones


----------



## margy

Had to put my heating on today it's damp and chilly. Yesterday was just nice. Warm and dry. Tomorrow it's supposed to be better, hope so as am on holiday. Not away though, the dogs are too old to go with us or be left.


----------



## kimthecat

Wet and cold. I put my gas fire on tonight.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Heavy rain most of the day.

We had a restricted view from the top of The Shard 




























Still, it was a nice experience, preceded by a tasty lunch with Prosecco at Galvin @ The Atheneum Hotel - all courtesy of our DS who bought us the experience as a present


----------



## tabelmabel

Aw no @Lurcherlad. I mind telling you how much i enjoyed the shard and thinking what a great prez! Hope you still really enjoyed it.

Unusually, beautiful here in Scotland today. Chilly now though. Have put fire on!


----------



## tabelmabel

Absolutely pouring here in Scotland! Waterproof trousers a must!


----------



## margy

Same here.


----------



## JANICE199

*Keeps coming over cloudy with a few drops of rain, but that's about it. Our garden and plants are crying out for rain.*


----------



## catz4m8z

Just keeps spittering here (pretty sure that's a made up word but really thats what its doing!).
Im kinda jealous of all the chilly people with their fires on though. Ive still got my doors and windows open and its too hot to get under the duvet at night...I miss my duvet! *sniff*


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have had heavy non stop rain since 11 this morning, it's cold as well I have put the heating on.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws said:


> We have had heavy non stop rain since 11 this morning, it's cold as well I have put the heating on.


So did I I couldn't dry anything it felt so damp.


----------



## rona

Lovely cool and fresh with a splash of rain


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Lovely cool and fresh with a splash of rain


 You mean force wind gales and slashing with rain . :Hilarious

Its like that here. !


----------



## rona

Started off really bright. The weather forecaster said that there may be the odd shower, he reiterated that it would be the odd shower by saying that if you got caught in a shower you would be unlucky and even said there wouldn't be another for 100 miles. 
So, we set off for a walk, no coats because we could shelter under a tree for an odd shower, well...............a mile from the car it tipped it down and continued to tip it down for the next hour and a half 
That was some ruddy great shower!!


----------



## tabelmabel

I have been lucky today. Got my waterproofs on but missed all the showers even though we walked a full 2 hours. Very windy though,


----------



## kimthecat

It was pouring with rain and so cold this morning that I put my thermals on but it brightened up by lunch time and the sun is shining now.


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s been a glorious hot and sunny day in Essex.

Probably not ideal conditions for starting to redecorate my bedroom but taking it easy as nursing a dodgy shoulder. It will take some time to finish the job I feel.


----------



## kimthecat

lovely and sunny but its going to very hot tomorrow for a few days . The weather forecast says it will hit 31 c here in London.


----------



## Lauradoglover

Weather here was absolutely gorgeous . It is a shame I spent the afternoon in a stuffy classroom planning for when I return to work


----------



## Lauradoglover

Weather here lovely again even at this time . My afternoon is sorted. Deck chair in garden with Billy and a bottle of red


----------



## 3dogs2cats

It is supposed to be lovely sunny and warm with a gentle breeze so I expect sudden downpours and gales cos that's what we seem.to get at some point most days regardless of the forecast!


----------



## catz4m8z

Going to hit 31C this weekend so def not my favourite. But Im not at work so thats something!


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Going to hit 31C this weekend so def not my favourite. But Im not at work so thats something!


We'll both be unhappy with this weather 

Hate it


----------



## margy

Lovely sunny Sunday morning. Not too hot up here, just nice. Pity how the dark mornings and nights are creeping in. Had to put a light on last night at 845


----------



## Torin.

Really hot here today. I took the opportunity to do 3 loads of washing and to sweep/ mop the floors. But then I did collapse in the garden with an ice lolly, smoothie, and Dick Francis book. So y'know, not all hard work


----------



## Lurcherlad

We peaked in Essex at 33 - now its 21 - much better


----------



## kimthecat

33c in West London. 91F !

I put on a swimming cozzie and my watered me down with a watering can. 

There was a bit of a breeze and it wasnt as humid as the last heatwave.


----------



## rona

Been getting up early to do a decent walk before shutting myself away indoors. Got an old dog to walk today, so decent walk is out, however, as soon as the pool is available today, 11.30am, I'll be there for an hour of two


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Just about to get out with Woody before it gets too hot. Pretty warm here already! 
The night was horrendous, what with the warm weather and my hot flushes, not a great night at all!


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> There was a bit of a breeze and it wasnt as humid as the last heatwave.


I dont think it counts as a heatwave because the temp is def going below 20C overnight...so at least you can get your dog out early for a walk without melting!

Still too fudging hot in the daytime though. Im hiding behind my curtains and ignoring it all. Unfortunately I couldnt even have the back door open yesterday as all the neighbours were out in their gardens doing stuff so the dogs were going nuts from all the weird activity!


----------



## tabelmabel

23 degree here. Very humid.


----------



## Happy Paws2

To bl**dy hot


----------



## margy

Been lovely here 23 so just a nice summer day. Don't know if I could cope with 30. My sympathies are with you


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> Been lovely here 23 so just a nice summer day. Don't know if I could cope with 30. My sympathies are with you


34 here... plus at the coast too apparently which is about 50 miles away.


----------



## ebonycat

By midday here it reached 31, was way too hot & it’s meant to be the same again tomorrow.
Though it’s meant to be getting cooler from Wednesday onwards


----------



## margy

Gosh, couldn't imagine how 34 must feel. I would have to stay indoors with the blinds shut! I feel so lucky to live in the north


----------



## Boxer123

That was officially the worst nights sleep. So hot upstairs one more day of 30 degrees then back to normal.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Boxer123 said:


> That was officially the worst nights sleep. So hot upstairs one more day of 30 degrees then back to normal.


Same here! 
So so hot! Even having the fan on didn't help, I turned it off, it was just blowing warm air around, it was like having a fan heater in my room. 
Horrendous!


----------



## Boxer123

Bugsys grandma said:


> Same here!
> So so hot! Even having the fan on didn't help, I turned it off, it was just blowing warm air around, it was like having a fan heater in my room.
> Horrendous!


Upstairs was horrible I did consider sleeping on the sofa as it's a bit cooler downstairs. I feel all grumpy now.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Upstairs was horrible I did consider sleeping on the sofa as it's a bit cooler downstairs. I feel all grumpy now.


My family keep telling me Im weird for having my bedroom downstairs where my dining room should be....not so weird now! Had a lovely nights sleep despite the temperature!
Just wish I didnt have to go to work tonight, where there is no air conditioning and its absolutely sweltering.


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> My family keep telling me Im weird for having my bedroom downstairs where my dining room should be....not so weird now! Had a lovely nights sleep despite the temperature!
> Just wish I didnt have to go to work tonight, where there is no air conditioning and its absolutely sweltering.


Well I would have kipped downstairs but alas no room on the sofa ! Do you work in a hospital? I used to work in a care home and it was horribly hot in the summer.


----------



## margy

Went very dark here at 6 and had a lovely thunder storm. Heavy rain with hail stones mixed in


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Another really hot night here! It's horrible! 
It's meant to be cooling down a bit today, so far it's still as hot as hell here and it's only 4.30am.
So fed up with it. It's miserable.


----------



## Boxer123

Bugsys grandma said:


> Another really hot night here! It's horrible!
> It's meant to be cooling down a bit today, so far it's still as hot as hell here and it's only 4.30am.
> So fed up with it. It's miserable.


They say it will be cooler today it is still very warm upstairs. I'm looking forward to the cooler weather.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Boxer123 said:


> They say it will be cooler today it is still very warm upstairs. I'm looking forward to the cooler weather.


So am I. 
I wake up feeling really muggy and thick headed, a bit like I've got a hangover, which I definitely don't have! It's horrid, I think most people have had enough of it now.


----------



## Calvine

Awful: Teddy was sleeping with his head in the water bowl.


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> Awful: Teddy was sleeping with his head in the water bowl.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Upstairs was horrible I did consider sleeping on the sofa as it's a bit cooler downstairs. I feel all grumpy now.


OH and I are sleeping in the conservatory at the moment as I'm decorating our room.

Whilst it's very warm during the day (when we don't need to use it, thankfully), it cools nicely in time for bed and is actually much cooler than our North facing bedroom would be in these temperatures.

We also have an overhead fan in there which gives an added cool breeze if required.


----------



## westie~ma

Raining here in SW London. 

Came up this week cos they've given rain for South Wales so came here for a rain-free week and then it rains!! 

Glorious yesterday. 

Was hoping to do some sightseeing, suppose today I'll paint the bathroom ceiling instead


----------



## kimthecat

It rained a little in the night , Its now cooler but sunny . Just right !


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Wet, very wet! Sky is grey I can`t see us getting a hint of sunshine today, tomorrow is supposed to be nice but I am going to be inside most of the day at hospital with my mum so not going to get the chance to enjoy it. Damn weather not getting in sync with my diary


----------



## Gemmaa

So humid! 
I went for a walk while it was raining this morning, but it stopped just as I was too far from home to change my coat and wellies...I was so sweaty when I got home, I wanted to cry! :Bag

It's really drawing out the smell of dog pee on our neighbours patio :Hungover

I need to migrate up north! I hate it daan saaf.


----------



## lullabydream

It's humid and overcast and sweat sweat sweat... Not sure what's worse the heat with humidity or this!


----------



## margy

Very windy here today and cool. I wore my coat today for the first time in ages. Definitely a tinge of autumn in the air


----------



## tabelmabel

Absolutely pouring down here and a howling gale. Really bad.


----------



## tabelmabel

Wooweee!! It is blowing a gale, raining and cold here in Scotland. I have put my heating on. Not just the fire - the central heating. Every room in my house very cold. Brrrrrr!


----------



## rona

tabelmabel said:


> Absolutely pouring down here and a howling gale. Really bad.





tabelmabel said:


> Wooweee!! It is blowing a gale, raining and cold here in Scotland. I have put my heating on. Not just the fire - the central heating. Every room in my house very cold. Brrrrrr!


Never fear, I will be there in a few weeks and it will be an Indian Summer


----------



## tabelmabel

I will remember your words @rona . My fingers are slightly numb with the cold and im not even joking.

Mind you, we have one of those massive air vent things right next to my chair. The ones they say not to cover. I have propped a file against it, cold wind is blasting through it which is probably the reason i am so cold.


----------



## margy

Cold wind here too. I've also had my heating on and dug out my thermal vest as was cold taking Belle out this morning.


----------



## tabelmabel

This is the first time i have put the heating on since we got our smart meter fitted.

It seems to be costing about 30p an hour in gas. Which seems well worth it, though i can see now how that adds up over the winter months as i am always popping the heating on.

Going to take the dogs out now. Murphy hasnt pooped yet as he hasnt been out off lead. And he hates the sound of this weather so is hiding behind a chair! Tilly has had a good run this morning and is not looking keen for more, though i think we will all feel much warmer and cosier when we come back into the warm after a blow in the cold


----------



## rona

First truly cool day (at the moment) since March/April.
Am just burning off the dust from the heater while OH, who has asthma, is not here


----------



## tabelmabel

It is much warmer here today. But damp. Humid and damp. Wont need the heating on today - just as well as yesterday's smart meter budget was well and truly blown!


----------



## catz4m8z

Hurrah! Its finally cold enough to need a jumper! Ive missed jumpers...and big wooly socks.
Im right down south though so the back door is still open and its not cold enough to be under the duvet yet. Heating doesnt go on for me until Im wearing at least 3 layers indoors!LOL


----------



## tabelmabel

Sunny here today but cold. My hands are numb again. Wonder if i have a circulation prob going on.


----------



## kimthecat

Cold , rainy and windy. Ive put the heating on . We need the rain though.


----------



## catz4m8z

oooooh, its overcast and raining now as well as being abit chilly!
Im so happy right now!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Bit chilly here this morning. 
I'm late taking Woody out this morning cos I just felt really cold earlier and couldn't face it. 
It's definitely getting very autumnal,I love the autumn mornings when it's bright and sunny but crisp and cool, I just need to sort out my winter dog walking attire. Jumpers, scarves, gloves, hats, thick socks etc, and need to find Woody a coat of some description this year I think.


----------



## margy

I was wishing I'd taken a hat yesterday when I walked Belle. I had a headache with the wind and was cold. The problem now is Belle just wants to saunter along sniffing, being elderly. A brisk walk warms you up, I tried to hurry her along a bit, but she was having none of it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s getting chilly in the mornings and evenings. I even put a heater on in the lounge this morning for a while as I sat in my pj’s.


----------



## kimthecat

It was lovely today , its been windy most of the week and showers but today the wind drop and the sun came out . It was warm and not too hot.


----------



## tabelmabel

Same here, a lovely day and i believe tomorrow is to be good too


----------



## margy

Just read there's going to be another beast from the east in Jan with temperatures as low as -14.Hope it's just scaremongering from the Sun newspaper.


----------



## rona

Just been out to feed the hedgies and it's a bit nippy


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> Just read there's going to be another beast from the east in Jan with temperatures as low as -14.Hope it's just scaremongering from the Sun newspaper.


Since the horrid snow of 2010 every year.. It's going to be the worse winter ever.. As Lincolnshire for a complete rarity was effected really badly in 2010 with snow then minus ridiculous temperatures.. But never really got the beast of the east I think a snow flurry we get a bit complacent with these weather warnings since.

I did read it.. Would love to have snow that lasts more than a day because that is the child in me if we get any at all.


----------



## margy

Sorry but I'm the opposite I dread snow. I work as a carer in the community and have to drive out in the rural area's also I live on a steep hill so the forecast of snow fills me with horror. Hope it is just the Sun exaggerating if I didn't have to drive in it I would love it as it can be magical when it's newly lain. All silent and soft.


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> Sorry but I'm the opposite I dread snow. I work as a carer in the community and have to drive out in the rural area's also I live on a steep hill so the forecast of snow fills me with horror. Hope it is just the Sun exaggerating if I didn't have to drive in it I would love it as it can be magical when it's newly lain. All silent and soft.


It's never been too bad going to the Lincolnshire wolds to collect children for school when I worked in special need buses. Larger vehicles helped. Parents know what roads can be like and say no don't bother coming. Can't do thl that with duty of care though. See I see how hard it will be for you. Rural lanes are a night mare.
Al though we had the beast of the east last year, I don't think it really was what it was supposed to say in the tin. Milder and over quickly and not many upsets for people.

Fingers crossed @margy predictions change and its not going to be bad at all


----------



## tabelmabel

margy said:


> Hope it is just the Sun exaggerating i


I wouldnt worry. They say this every year


----------



## Valanita

Yesterday was lovely sunny, warm & Summer. Today it's nearly Winter with torrential rain & chilly. What a change.


----------



## tabelmabel

Cool here and plenty rain this morning. Dried up afternoon but it isnt warm


----------



## Valanita

Warm & sunny yesterday, today back to chilly rain. No wonder we get colds.


----------



## kimthecat

Same here , just enjoyed to sunny days and now back to strong wind and occasional rain in west London


----------



## MrJsk

The weather is odd here in Southampton today.

It looks miserable, like it is going to pour down with rain. Also been very dark sky.

Surprisingly though, it's pretty warm out


----------



## tabelmabel

It is PERFECT in my part of Scotland today. The temoerature has settled at 70 degrees farenheit and that is the absolute perfect temperature for me, sunny. Not too hot, not too cold. I am in the Goldilocks zone!


----------



## kimthecat

Its been absolutely gorgeous this week , warm and blue skies. Been making the most of it it , it lifts the spirits. Next week rain is predicted most days . Its dry so we need the rain but not too much.


----------



## margy

The weather here is perfect too. Blue skies and that lovely mellow golden sunshine, with just the right amount of heat in it. I love autumn days like this.


----------



## Tawny75

Gorgeous here too, lovely sunshine, gentle breeze, Bucks at her finest.


----------



## kimthecat

I think our Indian Summer might be over soon , rain forecast tomorrow.


----------



## tabelmabel

Yes, not forecast good here tomorrow either. Wish i had done more washing now!


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> Yes, not forecast good here tomorrow either. Wish i had done more washing now!


Just put another load of washing out, to leave out overnight, just looked at the forecast maybe not a good idea, I think I will have to bring it back in later tonight.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Just had worst nights sleep in a while. Dont know what it was like anywhere else but it was so warm and muggy I hardly slept. Think it was 19c outside at 3am and 26 in my room :Shifty.

Lovely rain out there right now though. I feel like going and standing in it


----------



## Beth78

The hens are not impressed by all this rain.:Chicken


----------



## SusieRainbow

It's a bit of a shock after temps of 34/35 last week in France, I'v been chilly since we got back on Friday even lit the fire ! But definitely sleeping better being cooler.
I love these late Indian summers though, this is my favourite time of year. We had a glorious holiday in Hunstanton about 3 yars ago in late September, it was so hot we had to stick to th shade where we could.
It's cooler here today and showery.


----------



## kimthecat

raining !


----------



## catz4m8z

well, its supposed to start raining here soon.....please! The humidity is terrible today, its not that hot only 20C but it feels like a sauna anyways. We need a good thunderstorm to clear the air.


----------



## Beth78

Well, this rain in Reading is absolutely relentless. It's like the driving rain you see on films.
As much as I love listening to it we are driving to Devonshire later for a weeks holiday .


----------



## kimthecat

pouring rain and wind. Supposed to be having a small tree pruned today but I dont think it will get done.


----------



## lullabydream

Rain, rain rain.. Need I say more!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Been chucking it down all morning.

Jack and I wore our raincoats and weren’t out for too long 

Temperature is 16 atm

Summer is definitely over, however, we need the rain so I don’t really mind tbh


----------



## margy

Murky and mizzley today. Lovely working up here on a sunny day, not so good today


----------



## rona

Well, I've left the OH behind in the rain of the SE and am at the first property of my holiday to Scotland, been here since Sunday and managed a really good dry walk every day so far.
Rained a fair bit last night but got up to dry conditions again this morning. Hope to get the morning dry at least!


----------



## tabelmabel

Yes it's not bad at all in Scotland @rona. All rain seems to come during the night

Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## tabelmabel

I like your pic @margy as that looks very Scottish! It is dreich!


----------



## TabbyMama92

We've got some sunshine today in the South West and it's actually a bit warmer for a change - makes a nice difference compared to Tuesday when it was pouring all day!


----------



## catz4m8z

Is it just me or has autumn suddenly appeared the last day or so?
I thought it was abit chilly when I was walking the dogs this morning, turned out it was only 5C! and I was out in just my t-shirt like always.


----------



## O2.0

It's October 3rd and the expected high today is 97* :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
Come on autumn!!!


----------



## margy

I wore my hat and gloves yesterday when walking Belle. It was bright and sunny but a cold wind, it's warmer today but cloudy and dull.


----------



## kimthecat

Cold!


----------



## lullabydream

Fairly nice today surprisingly, cool but not freezing.. 

However yet again news headlines are stating... We are going to have a bad winter with snow. We get a day of snow if we are lucky or unlucky whatever your perception is, we just forget about 2010! 9 years on and same headlines... We will see


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Raining here this morning. 
Means I can finally get to try out my new waterproof trousers! It hasn't rained in the morning since they arrived, so im not unhappy it's raining. 
I'm looking forward to seeing if they do the job. I was getting very wet knees before!


----------



## margy

It's absolutely pouring here today, there was a food festival being staged over this wkend, yesterday was just the right weather for it and there was a good turn out, but today I think they may have to cancel it, unless it fairs up later. Such a shame when a lot of people take the time to arrange these events and the weather let's them down.


----------



## rona

Still dry here in Scotland.


----------



## tabelmabel

rona said:


> New Still dry here in Scotland.


Really?

Was absolutely tipping it down in central scotland the whole day. Roads flooded, really awful day. You have been lucky


----------



## O2.0

Can't decide if reading this thread is good for me or bad for me :Hilarious:Hilarious

I know it will get cold here eventually, and I'll be sure to complain about it when it happens, but for now reading about your chilly temperatures just makes me jealous. 

It has actually been much better this weekend, high of only 80 yesterday and cloudy all day, Sun came out today but the high stayed in the low 80s again so very bearable.


----------



## rona

tabelmabel said:


> Really?
> 
> Was absolutely tipping it down in central scotland the whole day. Roads flooded, really awful day. You have been lucky


We are just down from Loch Ness and it was dry all day, even a little sun, the perfect walking day.
Got good old Scottish drizzle at the moment but supposed to clear up.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just cloudy and grey here (reminds me I must get myself some vit D supplements!).
oh, its supposed to rain early evening and for once I totally believe the weather forecast...coz thats about when I'll be walking to work!:Shifty


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> We are just down from Loch Ness and it was dry all day, even a little sun, the perfect walking day.
> Got good old Scottish drizzle at the moment but supposed to clear up.


Look out for Nessie !


----------



## Beth78

It's beautifully sunny here, whisp is following the sun round the room.


----------



## kimthecat

Dry and windy though its expected to rain for the next few days .


----------



## rona

It's rained here constantly for 2 whole days, it's lovely. I've walked miles.....


----------



## lullabydream

Temperature dropped this evening, my legs felt freezing walking the dogs on their short evening walk


----------



## margy

Very windy here today but they've said there's a warm front coming so not a cold wind


----------



## tabelmabel

We have been super lucky

Down in blackpool from mon to fri last week. Drove through heavy rain in the lake district on the monday but arrived to a dry, though very windy, blackpool.

We had pre booked pleasure beach tickets using tesco clubcard and we had to choose a day in advance so chose wednesday.

Wednesday was lovely!! Plenty warm enough, dry and sunny!

Thurs there was a bit of rain which blew over in high winds but we were in the tower anyway so no matter.

Friday woke up to a very wet blackpool but we were coming home.

As we came north, it all dried up and arrived home to lovely sunshine!!

Cant believe our luck


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Absolutely throwing it down here today! 
Neither Woody or the cats want to venture outside at the moment. 
It's horrendous! 
I'm pretty sure even my waterproofs won't cope with this amount of rain. Walkies will have to wait til a bit later!


----------



## Boxer123

Dry here but definitely cold ! Went out at 6 for a walk in the dark the boxers love having an early morning sniff. A more settled week this week apparently.


----------



## tabelmabel

Minus one here just now but dry and sunny.


----------



## catz4m8z

peeing down, think walks will be delayed until it clears up abit.
Not too cold though....still got the back door open!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

tabelmabel said:


> Minus one here just now but dry and sunny.


I love the cold but dry and sunny mornings!


----------



## kimthecat

Sunny and mild.


----------



## catz4m8z

Peeing down....again! Im in Kent, all this rain was not what was advertised down here!:Shifty
and the sky is a lovely depressing yellow/grey/sepia colour and my astroturf lawn squishes when you walk on it and I cant get out and do my pruning.
(at least I managed to get everybody out for a walk before it started this morning!).


----------



## O2.0

We're having our fun season of "how shall I dress today" weather. 
This morning started at 42 (about 5*) but it's going to get in to the mid 80s (about 26*) by early afternoon, then dipping back down in to the low 40's again. 
Fun trying to figure out how to dress for the day. Not unusual to see people wearing a jacket and shorts LOL


----------



## tabelmabel

It's odd we always seem to be opposite from England, @catz4m8z as we had a really lovely sunny day here yesterday. Cold, but so sunny that driving was tricky as the sun was low in the sky and blinding.

Think dry again today too but it is really chilly now


----------



## catz4m8z

tabelmabel said:


> It's odd we always seem to be opposite from England, @catz4m8z as we had a really lovely sunny day here yesterday. Cold, but so sunny that driving was tricky as the sun was low in the sky and blinding.
> 
> Think dry again today too but it is really chilly now


You could be on to something. Here its rainy but still pretty warm!


----------



## tabelmabel

Baltic here today! Really really cold. But dry and sunny again


----------



## catz4m8z

tabelmabel said:


> Really really cold.


yup, feels like winter has arrived all of a sudden. I had to shut my back door today coz it was too cold.
Time to dig out the extra thick jammies and socks!


----------



## Boxer123

Cold it's really cold.


----------



## kimthecat

It was warm and sunny . A lovely day.


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> It was warm and sunny . A lovely day.


Same here. I wore a coat on Maisie's walk and I nearly over heated, felt awful!
OH said he wouldn't carry me if I passed out and injured myself, but would bring the tent if need be, and at least I had beautiful views of the countryside and an overflowing ditch!


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> Same here. I wore a coat on Maisie's walk and I nearly over heated, felt awful!
> OH said he wouldn't carry me if I passed out and injured myself, but would bring the tent if need be, and at least I had beautiful views of the countryside and an overflowing ditch!


:Hilarious We had a nice walk too . Luckily there are benches I can sit on.


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious We had a nice walk too . Luckily there are benches I can sit on.


Well after 2 disastrous walks, one with Maisie my fault, one with Eevee and Stan, the dogs fault and nagging sonI have managed a nice walk in the dark, with broken lighting and Harley. However she was good as gold, sitting for treats checking in and just enjoying the time outside. Plus not too cold either. So I got there in the end!


----------



## margy

Been sunny but cold today. That North wind was blowing. A good day for drying the washing.


----------



## tabelmabel

Sunny and cold here today


----------



## wee man

What a lovely day today, near Goodwood, West Sussex, on the south downs. There were loads of families out enjoying the great weather and the car park that goes up to the windmill near Goodwood was overflowing.
Needless to say we went out for our walk where there were no people at all. The dogs got home totally dry for a change, and not plastered with mud.


----------



## Torin.

margy said:


> Been sunny but cold today. That North wind was blowing. A good day for drying the washing.


Thanks for reminding me that I had washing on the line thanks to doing the same  Closed the curtains ages ago due to the clock change so had forgotten!


----------



## 3dogs2cats

It has been lovely, sunny but cold. I don't mind the cold as long as it is bright!


----------



## tabelmabel

Cracking day here today - sunny and warm! Dark far too early though


----------



## tabelmabel

Another cracking day of full, blinding sunshine. Frosty this morning but felt lovely and warm in the sun


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dark, wet, windy and cold.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Dark, wet, windy and cold.


Got caught in it and got drenched snuggled on the sofa now.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> Got caught in it and got drenched snuggled on the sofa now.


I liked this post , not that you got wet, that your all cozy on the sofa, with your boys I hope.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> I liked this post , not that you got wet, that your all cozy on the sofa, with your boys I hope.


The wind scares Sox as it is trying to get in the house down the chimney and through the letterbox so we are having a cuddle.


----------



## margy

Completely different weather here, mild and sunny with just a slight breeze


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Got caught in it and got drenched snuggled on the sofa now.


oh dear! I was lucky enough to get the dogs out and back in before it started. Very wet and windy now though.
The dogs are proving to be real brainiacs today....twice now Ive opened the back door and they've run out into the rain before realiesing and running back inside again!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack and I managed a walking route fairly well protected from the strong winds - luckily the rain had stopped.

Out shopping in town, got caught the other side of the High Street when it chucked it down, with just a gilet for protection so ducked into Greggs for a coffee and sausage roll!
Loving the vegan sausage rolls (I had 2 ) and nice coffee 

Glad it rained now


----------



## tabelmabel

It's gone damp here too. Not pouring. It was pouring during the night. Now it's just damp, dreich. Yesterday was like this too.


----------



## kimthecat

Dreadful. High winds and rain.


----------



## rona

Bit of a washout here but made the most of it by visiting a museum, then went to a small art exhibition........WOW, found this lady 
http://www.emmatuzzio.com/

Stunning


----------



## tabelmabel

I was thinking of you, @rona, when out about 10 mins ago - a huge flock (is that the correct collective noun for all birds?) of pink footed geese came overhead. Quite a sight and noise! We get this now every evening for weeks. I will try to get out and film it for you


----------



## rona

tabelmabel said:


> I was thinking of you, @rona, when out about 10 mins ago - a huge flock (is that the correct collective noun for all birds?) of pink footed geese came overhead. Quite a sight and noise! We get this now every evening for weeks. I will try to get out and film it for you


 

Yes a Flock or Skein flying, a gaggle on land


----------



## tabelmabel

rona said:


> Yes a Flock or Skein flying, a gaggle on lan


Ooh thanks, very interesting


----------



## catz4m8z

It was dry and sunny today!!:Woot
I rushed out and did all those gardening jobs Ive been trying to do.:Smug


----------



## tabelmabel

We're opposite again @catz4m8z ! Pouring here the whole day today. Worst it's been in ages


----------



## westie~ma

After a week of rain, yesterday was dry for most of the day. 

We walked the canal, the colours on the trees plus reflections were stunning. 

Six miles is too far for Mont so he rolled home


----------



## margy

Showers here today but not too cold. Going to get colder tomorrow when the wind changes from the north.


----------



## tabelmabel

After 2 full days of persistant and heavy rain, bright sunshine and dry here just now


----------



## margy

It's noticeably colder here this morning. But dry, at least for now


----------



## catz4m8z

Bright and sunny but apparently its about 5C so it should be cold?
Im not really feeling it yet TBH. Still have the back door wide open all day!


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Bit of a washout here but made the most of it by visiting a museum, then went to a small art exhibition........WOW, found this lady
> http://www.emmatuzzio.com/
> 
> Stunning


Wow! stunning portraits .

Weather here mild and dry . We had a nice walk with dogs , though I sit down on benches and OH walks , the dogs get lots of exercise running back and forward between us.


----------



## tabelmabel

Nice day here yesterday and the sun is coming out now but -omg- rain of biblical proportions this morning. Full waterproofs. I did stay dry underneath all my layers but all the outer layers are dripping wet. Really bad.


----------



## margy

Absolutely fed up today with the rain! When will it STOP!!


----------



## tabelmabel

We didnt have rain yesterday or today. But it is cold:Cold


----------



## Boxer123

Wet wet wet sox has been forced to walk in it.


----------



## tabelmabel

Another classic Sox expression!! Love it


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Another classic Sox expression!! Love it


If only you knew his troubles.


----------



## kimthecat

Foggy early this morning and heavy rain later .


----------



## westie~ma

Blue skies here today. 
Glorious!!

Had a week of on/off heavy showers. Saturday constant heavy rain.


----------



## kimthecat

westie~ma said:


> Blue skies here today.
> Glorious!!
> 
> Had a week of on/off heavy showers. Saturday constant heavy rain.


Same here . It was nice to see the sunshine .


----------



## Boxer123

Lovely this morning but it has since turned.


----------



## westie~ma

Left South Wales to drive to London this morning. Awful weather, constant rain, standing water in some lanes, spray and poor visibility. 

Thankfully my car can drive itself (adaptive cruise control and it has auto pilot) very reassuring when weather is so bad. 

I do wish the big motorway signs would remind people to put their lights on if they need to use windscreen wipers or that day running lights aren't rear lights on some cars rather than telling me "poor road conditions". Yes, I know its raining


----------



## catz4m8z

Rainy and dark...I feel like I should be putting my lights on already!
(at least it stayed dry this morning for our walk though).


----------



## margy

Showers again here today. I've just had climate control tyres fitted to my Mokka x in the hope of extra security driving in all weathers. Hope they are worth it!


----------



## kimthecat

I saw this and thought of this thread


----------



## Beth78

:Cold Chilly, very chilly.
Whisp did not want to get out of bed.
Today I need to go hunting for a coat, charity shops here I come !


----------



## margy

-2 here and white frost glittering on the pavement. Brrr chilly


----------



## Boxer123

Frosty in oxford Loki likes the frost it causes zooms


----------



## kimthecat

Frosty. Mist has lifted.


----------



## Lurcherlad

First proper frost this morning.

Jack wore his thick fleece


----------



## 3dogs2cats

The sun is out, hurrah at long last! I have seen nothing but wet and very dull days for so long today is just glorious.


----------



## kimthecat

Same here, sunshine !


----------



## kimthecat

Its late at night and frosty with thick fog. Rather scary.


----------



## rona

Beautiful. I have a young dog to walk today........I feel an outing coming on


----------



## margy

Gale force wind here this morning, couldn't wait to get home from our walk especially as Belle likes to sniff rather than walk now.


----------



## TriTri

Quite pleasant but cold. Sky is a pale grey but the sun is shining. It’s dry, which is good .


----------



## kimthecat

rain rain rain


----------



## HarlequinCat

Rain all day, and dark and dingy. Not the nicest of weather


----------



## margy

Pouring from the heavens here and been dark all day. The old folks say it's dark days before Christmas.


----------



## kimthecat

_Very_ windy ! Libby ran to her bed and hid as soon as walkies was mentioned !
OH has taken Pip out on his own.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Windy and rainy.


----------



## catz4m8z

Rainy and miserable today. Dogs just ran into garden and straight back after going toilet, think its going to be a duvet day today!


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's dark, cold and very wet, had to go out this morning and got soaked:Arghh


----------



## margy

It's quite mild and damp here today. Very unseasonal I prefer bright and frosty.


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> It's quite mild and damp here today. Very unseasonal I prefer bright and frosty.


Yep love frosty, it's so dreary rainy and dark here.


----------



## kimthecat

Wet wet wet . part of the garden is flooded. There has been flooding near gatwick, The trains arent running.


----------



## MilleD

Rain
Rain
Rain
Rain
Rain
Rain
Rain
Rain.
Did I mention rain?


----------



## Boxer123

Really bad here I had to take Loki to the vets for his booster and it was a really scary drive wish I hadn't gone. We had a second walk and are now curled up watching tv not going out again today.


----------



## Gemmaa

Muddy and floody epressed


----------



## kimthecat

The weather has been dry and sunny for the past two days. perfect dog walking weather. 
Just let the dogs out for their last wee of the night and its very foggy out there.


----------



## Beth78

Wow, experiencing the heaviest downpour I have ever seen here in Berkshire.


----------



## kimthecat

The weekend was mild and sunny but it is turning wet and will be very windy ans stormy.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Stormy!

We were at the sea front to eat lunch in the car ( watching the waves, far too windy to sit outside!). Then we went to go finish our errands, but the car wouldnt start. The AA guy was frozen by the time he'd fixed it, it was relentless wind and rain


----------



## kimthecat

@HarlequinCat oh no! What was wrong with it?


----------



## HarlequinCat

Luckily just a dud battery. He had one in his van he was able to change it with. My other half was holding the bonnet for him because the wind was catching it, and when he got back in he was freezing cold


----------



## Happy Paws2

Freezing...it's that cold where the sunny hasn't been the pavements are still white with frost and the seed I put on the garden table for the birds has frozen to it.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Freezing...it's that cold where the sunny hasn't been the pavements are still white with frost and the seed I put on the garden table for the birds has frozen to it.


Same here I do prefer it to rain though.


----------



## HarlequinCat

We have a weather barometer that shows pressure. The needle is almost at the highest it can be. I've never seen it so high before.

It did say on the weather forecasts that we would have unusually high pressure. Think the highest was in 1901 and we were either going to match it or exceed it. It's rather facinating


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's a lovely morning, blue sky, sunny and bl**dy freezing



HarlequinCat said:


> View attachment 429338
> We have a weather barometer that shows pressure. The needle is almost at the highest it can be. I've never seen it so high before.
> 
> It did say on the weather forecasts that we would have unusually high pressure. Think the highest was in 1901 and we were either going to match it or exceed it. It's rather facinating


Just been and check ours and like yours it's almost of the scale.


----------



## kimthecat

It was frosty to start with but the sun was shining and it felt quite warm here.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's a lovely morning, blue sky, sunny and bl**dy freezing
> 
> Just been and check ours and like yours it's almost of the scale.


Its interest isnt it. When theres a storm coming you often see it go the other way too. I wonder what the lowest it has been.

Love this weather, -4c early this morning and not a breeze at all. Just still and frosty and peaceful


----------



## Beth78

Its raining.


----------



## kimthecat

The storms hit. Its wet and very very windy. Scary!


----------



## Bisbow

Very wet vert windy
A lot of trees blown down around the village


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dark, very windy and heavy rain.


----------



## catz4m8z

wet, windy (obviously!) but not as much as I was expecting TBH. I think where I live is fairly sheltered from the worst of the winds as Im halfway up a steep hill and its coming from behind the hill.


----------



## ForestWomble

Very, very, very windy. Haven't dared take Bungo out yet and don't think I will be unless it settles.
It's very scary out there, bins crashing about, car alarms going off, branches have come down and the electricity keeps cutting off, thankfully not for too long at a time.


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> Very, very, very windy. Haven't dared take Bungo out yet and don't think I will be unless it settles.
> It's very scary out there, bins crashing about, car alarms going off, branches have come down and the electricity keeps cutting off, thankfully not for too long at a time.


Same here we had a power cut this morning before I'd had my morning brew  Branches are coming down we have been out but only quickly I'm back in my pjs.


----------



## lullabydream

Well after a howling wind all night, grey and terrible wind and rain the sun's actually come out, and has been out for the last hour. Still windy, not really been out except to my neighbours across the road and noticed so much rubbish on our street, such as empty bleach bottle, shampoo bottle and milk carton. Am presuming it's blown out of someone's bin. I put it in the bin on our street which I do see them separating easily seen recycling goods from. Am hoping they won't get swept away again.


----------



## purringcats

Very wet and windy here today. The wind is howling around the house and every now and then the letter box opens and slams shut making me jump. My cat is not bothered at all by the weather.


----------



## westie~ma

Yesterday was very windy. Part of our M4 was shut due high winds on the bridge. Traffic tailbacks like it used to be before the new bridge.

My rather big (and dead) tree in my garden is still standing, very thankful for that. A few branches for me to pick up later but the bulk is still there. 

We did have our electric trip out for seconds, tripped out my mothers house alarm which freaked her out as she couldn't remember how to switch it off, her memory is struggling due to her PD.

Hope everyone is ok after storm Ciara.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's still very windy but not as bad as yesterday, we just had a heavy shower but at last the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## lullabydream

Sun is out but its freezing!


----------



## catz4m8z

Cant believe next doors washing is still on the line!!:Wideyed
I feel like the wind just wasnt trying hard enough!:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just looked outside and it's sleeting :Jawdrop:Arghh


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just looked outside and it's sleeting :Jawdrop:Arghh


 Its just windy here today . I manage to take the dogs out for a short road walk to avoid cabin fever.


----------



## rona

Got snow here


----------



## lullabydream

rona said:


> Got snow here


My weather app has been telling me since 3 it should be snowing here.. As per every blooming year it lies.. Pure lies its just started to rain and not even sleet!


----------



## Boxer123

It's cold here and wet the sun came out earlier so me and Loki went up the woods. The damage from yesterday I've never seen anything like it. Trees have been knocked over from the roots.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Bl**dy hell the root on the last picture.

Loki looking beautiful as usual


----------



## ForestWomble

Windy, sunny but freezing. 

We had a short period of sleet earlier, but that's all gone now.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Bl**dy hell the root on the last picture.
> 
> Loki looking beautiful as usual


I know I've never seen anything like it so many trees taken out. Loki thanks you although if you could smell his butt today :Hungover


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> I know I've never seen anything like it so many trees taken out. Loki thanks you although if you could smell his butt today :Hungover


You make it sound like 'Loki butt smelling' is something that would just happen in the course of a day!! Keep your smelly dog butt to yourself!!LOL:Hilarious

I know what you mean about the trees though.I had to step past several big tree 'bits' on the way home this morning. One of my favourite walks here is through an old graveyard with lots of old established trees.....we def wont be doing it til the wind has died down and anything that would fall over has already fallen!:Nailbiting


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> You make it sound like 'Loki butt smelling' is something that would just happen in the course of a day!! Keep your smelly dog butt to yourself!!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> I know what you mean about the trees though.I had to step past several big tree 'bits' on the way home this morning. One of my favourite walks here is through an old graveyard with lots of old established trees.....we def wont be doing it til the wind has died down and anything that would fall over has already fallen!:Nailbiting


Some days his butt is toxic I don't know why lol.


----------



## margy

Gale force wind and sleety snow, glad I'm off today and can hunker down in front of my fire. Belle poked her nose out earlier and retreated pretty quick!


----------



## margy

Best place to be on a day like this


----------



## Beth78

The wind is whistling through a gap in the window and the rain is pattering on the glass, perfect sleep music :Happy


----------



## kimthecat

after warm sunshine , yesterday we had thunder , hailstones and rain . We needed the rain as the grass was beginning to crack. Today it is very windy and chilly , brrr ! That will keep people at home !


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Last night was windy and today is overcast.


----------



## Boxer123

I love this weather the woods were all creaky and spooky this morning.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very windy over night, a few wheelie bins up the road were blown over. This morning still windy, lovely and sunny and bl**dy freezing.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Didnt have much if any rain last night. It is a lot cooler than previous days with a chilly wind, still sunny though.

Enjoyed a nice brisk walk this morning. Best walking weather


----------



## kimthecat

The sun is shining but the breeze is freezing!


----------



## kimthecat

After some lovely sunny days , the weather here is very windy and cold ! i hope we get some rain. We need it.


----------



## catz4m8z

It got cold quickly didnt it??
This morning I was sat out in the garden in the sunshine, walked the dogs and only needed a t-shirt. By midafternoon it was blimmin' freezing!:Shifty


----------



## kimthecat

Ive been putting the heating on and wearing thermals ! But today , its sunny and no wind, perfect !


----------



## kimthecat

Its too hot !  We need some rain. The ponds and ditches are very dry.


----------



## margy

Gale force wind here yesterday and today and only 13°. Supposed to be better tomorrow , hope so.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny but very windy, we have had to take the sun brollies in, they are closed and tied up so they don't flutter but the wind was blowing them over, so they in the utility for now.


----------



## kimthecat

We actually had some much needed rain today, yay! Its now sunny but with a real strong wind, very noisy down the chimney.


----------



## Sacrechat

It’s blown half my plant pots over.


----------



## margy

I went to the shop earlier and heard such a racket with birds sqwuarking then spotted a cat stalking something in the grass, I thought from the racket it must have been a baby bird blown from a tree, unfortunately before I could scare it away it pounced and ran off with the poor little baby, if only me and Belle could have scared it off. I suppose a lot of birds will be blown out of the nest in these strong winds.


----------



## kimthecat

Poor baby bird.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We are having to really good thunder storm at the moment, the thunder is bit frightening but lighting is wonderful.


----------



## Dave S

Been a lovely sunny day today.
Watching the third part of the Salisbury drama and with 9 minutes to go it started raining really hard and then the Sky dish lost signal and we missed the last 9 minutes. Very frustrated. 
Signal come back after 15 minutes but we missed the end.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> We are having to really good thunder storm at the moment, the thunder is bit frightening but lighting is wonderful.


Weather reports keep promising thunderstorms the last couple of days but none have shown up.  I quite enjoy them if I dont have to go anywhere!

I thought the weather was ok this morning as it was not too warm and not too bright but then I got back from walking the dogs and was just soaked in sweat....yuk.:Shifty I forgot about the 'joy' of british summers and the horrible humidity. Its funny coz I work with alot of foreign staff from very hot countries like Phillipines, African states, etc and they all complain about our weather come summer! Nobody likes that humidity.


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Weather reports keep promising thunderstorms the last couple of days but none have shown up.  I quite enjoy them if I dont have to go anywhere!
> 
> I thought the weather was ok this morning as it was not too warm and not too bright but then I got back from walking the dogs and was just soaked in sweat....yuk.:Shifty _*I forgot about the 'joy' of british summers and the horrible humidity.*_ Its funny coz I work with alot of foreign staff from very hot countries like Phillipines, African states, etc and they all complain about our weather come summer! Nobody likes that humidity.


Yes our humidity is overpowering at times, it must be because we are such a wet and damp country, we noticed when on holiday in France however hot it was there never the humidity like here.


----------



## Sandysmum

We had a full on storm last night, the worst for ages. With the rain chucking it down, thunder and lightning going crazy ,and me trying my best to keep my dog (who is terrified of storms ) calm, I heard it. The dreaded drip, drip of water from the roof. I'd only just worked where it was coming from when it turned into a torrent, all over my sofa. I don't have the strength to push the sofa away, so just grabbed pans and towels to catch the rain. Then phoned my SIL who lives next door for help. I'd just turned the phone off and noticed that water had been sneakily coming in from above the window too.He ended up on the roof clearing out the blocked gutters, not the best thing to be doing while a storm's raging.


----------



## rona

At last, after 13 weeks of incessant heat and sun virtually every day, the rain, although not much has come and relieved the scorched ground and struggling wildlife. Anything we've had before hasn't even damped the garden.
Unfortunately, by next Tuesday/Wednesday they are saying that it's going to 25C, so any good over the next two days will help nothing but the grass grow


----------



## Boxer123

Wet and cold here. It has ruined a baby boxers day he does not like rain.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Rain, rain and more bl**dy heavy rain.



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 442563
> Wet and cold here. It has ruined a baby boxers day he does not like rain.


Oh bless him, he looks how I feel


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Rain, rain and more bl**dy heavy rain.
> 
> Oh bless him, he looks how I feel


Terrible treatment forced to walk in the rain which melts boxers.


----------



## Dave S

It's forgotten to stop raining here, all last night and all day today.
Does my garden good though and my wife says if I stand out in it, it may make my hair grow!


----------



## Sandysmum

Sunny, hot with a lovely gentle breeze. Been sat out in the garden with my kindle this afternoon under the trees, just perfect.


----------



## Happy Paws2

jetsmum said:


> Sunny, hot with a lovely gentle breeze. Been sat out in the garden


It's the same here, we have been just sitting in the garden, talking and reading a book with a glass of wine.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Can we go back to Thursdays rain? So hot and uncomfortable here, it's still at 28c at the moment! The bedroom will be a sauna tonight :Bawling


----------



## kimthecat

Baking hot! London is hotter than other parts.


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> Baking hot! London is hotter than other parts.


Not in London but melting here! Can't stand it.. Dogs don't know what to do except Eevee who keeps going out to sunbathe.. on her back legs in the air!


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s been baking hot here in Essex - says 28 was the high but felt much hotter.

Too hot to do any of my jobs.

Sitting outside now, having just scoffed a bit fat takeaway on the terrace, it’s lovely and cool


----------



## Boxer123

Roasting hot in the bedroom last night I get so grumpy in this weather. Would have killed on the sofa but it was full of boxers.


----------



## catz4m8z

Times like this Im glad my bed is in the living room downstairs!:Smug I originally moved down after I got bed bugs upstairs (and was so freaked out I couldnt bear to move back!LOL:Shy) but it turned out to be a brilliant move as its so much cooler in the summer, also as the bathroom is downstairs much better if Im ill!

Def way too hot today though. Ive already walked the dogs, been to the shops, watered the garden and done the washing....all so I can spend the rest of the day doing nothing!


----------



## kimthecat

29 C / 84F indoors


----------



## margy

Not so bad here today 22, yesterday it was 29, I was at work and every time I got in the car it felt like climbing into an oven. Thank goodness for air con.


----------



## HarlequinCat

31 in my bedroom :Bawling

Think 31 here outside too, that it got up to. I'm hoping for thunderstorms tonight so the heat was worth it!


----------



## kimthecat

HarlequinCat said:


> 31 in my bedroom :Bawling
> 
> Think 31 here outside too, that it got up to. I'm hoping for thunderstorms tonight so the heat was worth it!


Blimey ! I hope the stormy weather comes. Im sitting at my PC with a cold flannel on my head.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Hot, hot, and hot.. 36 in the utility room, but as we have kept the curtains closed in the living room all day it just about 24


----------



## Boxer123

Horrendous to hot I’m so tired and grumpy. Even Loki has been still today.


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> 29 C / 84F indoors


Same here. Not too bad with the fan on though, dogs dont seem too uncomfortable either. And as I live alone I can swan about in just me underwear without traumatizing anybody! LOL:Hilarious


----------



## rona

Little rumbles of thunder and some very light rain. Only just about feeling cooler but it's only just light,still time for the heat to build once again


----------



## MilleD

rona said:


> Little rumbles of thunder and some very light rain. Only just about feeling cooler but it's only just light,still time for the heat to build once again


Hope it breaks today. Far too hot already.

But red sky in the morning today....


----------



## catz4m8z

Started to rain, hoping for a nice thunderstorm! TBH the heat didnt keep me awake at all....first it was the rat chewing in the ceiling then at about 3am it sounded like my neighbour was letting firecrackers off in the back garden!
Clearly sleep isnt happening tonight.:Yawn


----------



## Lurcherlad

Storm just starting here.

Raining hard and first rumble of thunder.

Jack had his breakfast but didn’t want to get wet so has come back to bed with me 

Thankfully, thunder doesn’t bother him.

Currently 18 but 29 predicted - another hot one!

ETA: that was brief - one clap of thunder and the rain stopped within the hour.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Overcast at the moment, I was going to do some washing but the forecast says thunder storms so I'm nor doing it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Not walking the dogs today. That humidity just wipes me out.


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Not walking the dogs today. That humidity just wipes me out.


We went out early for a short one that's us done for the day it's awful.


----------



## lullabydream

You know the heat is bad when your tub of coconut oil in the bathroom, the coolest room in your home has turned to liquid!


----------



## HarlequinCat

It's quite different here today, still sunny and warm but theres a lovely cool breeze. So much better. 

Even with windows open last night upstairs was still over 28c


----------



## MontyMaude

Well my thermometer (Maudey Cat) say's it Hot Hot Hot It's so incredibly unusual for her not to be under the blanket during the day that it must be roasting.










Me and the dogs are just flopping wherever feels coolest, we are not enjoying this heat


----------



## MilleD

lullabydream said:


> You know the heat is bad when your tub of coconut oil in the bathroom, the coolest room in your home has turned to liquid!


Do you cook in there?


----------



## MilleD

It's just soooooooo hot...


----------



## lullabydream

MilleD said:


> Do you cook in there?


It's a very good make up remover that's super cheap!


----------



## Boxer123

Melting boxers


----------



## lullabydream

Just have a few spots of rain!


----------



## MilleD

Nowhere near the cool mat.


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> Nowhere near the cool mat.
> 
> View attachment 443338


Ha ha your cat looks really angry with you.


----------



## lullabydream

It's so humid!
Just had a shower about half an hour ago, but feel like I need another one because of the weather..... I prefer being hot and sweaty for reason in the evenings; not because of the heat Take that last sentence as you will!


----------



## MilleD

lullabydream said:


> It's so humid!
> Just had a shower about half an hour ago, but feel like I need another one because of the weather..... I prefer being hot and sweaty for reason in the evenings; not because of the heat Take that last sentence as you will!


Ah exercise? :Angelic


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha your cat looks really angry with you.


He does. What a different half a second makes


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's 1.45am OH has went to bed ages ago, I'm still up with the fan working full blast sat in my armchair trying to keep cool and hoping to drop off soon.


----------



## margy

Reading back on those posts and looking at the weather today it couldn't be more different. Gale force wind here today. Talk about the great British summer time.


----------



## rona

margy said:


> Reading back on those posts and looking at the weather today it couldn't be more different. Gale force wind here today. Talk about the great British summer time.


It's warm enough in West Sussex. I've been swimming in the sea. There were several others messing about in the water too, but not packed at all like it was in the very hot weather


----------



## kimthecat

@rona Wasnt the water cold? ! brr.

Been strong winds for several days . Fed up with it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well it started with a lovely blue sky now it's dull, grey and very windy.


----------



## kimthecat

Freezing. Ive given up and put the heating on and unpacked my thermals


----------



## Boxer123

Chilly cold here no worries though I’m working from home cuddling boxers.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> @rona Wasnt the water cold? ! brr.
> 
> Been strong winds for several days . Fed up with it.


It was ok if you kept moving.

It's warm again today, windy but bright blue sky. Might head for another swim soon


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's been cold and raining all day.


----------



## Happy Paws2

another day and it's still raining :Arghh


----------



## catz4m8z

Its just overcast, damp and mild down here....Im thoroughly enjoying it coz Im going to be miserable as **** when it gets really hot!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

Same as yesterday, wet and humid.


----------



## HarlequinCat

On the warm side here, about 27c but hear London is set to have the highest UK temperature ever recorded later today. 34 - 35c at the moment and 37c later on!

Hope not too many are suffering and pets are comfortable. Least it's only today.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Pigging hot in Essex atm - 32, rising to 36 apparently 

My daft son is just back from his lunchtime cycle ride

Apart from doing the laundry I’m having a lazy day in front of the fan


----------



## Teddy-dog

Only going to reach 30 here in Leeds (only!!!). Done all my dog walks this morning and rode the horse early too. Going to go give him a bath later I think!


----------



## catz4m8z

Its 34C here at the moment....In about an hour Ive got to walk to the vets with Heidi, that'll be fun.


----------



## kimthecat

London was 36c ( nearly 97F  )but its starting to cloud over now. 

We went to a country park woods and got lost (again) . Thank goodness for google maps!


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> London was 36c ( nearly 97F  )but its starting to cloud over now.
> 
> We went to a country park woods and got lost (again) . Thank goodness for google maps!


You need view ranger with GPS


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> You need view ranger with GPS


Ive not heard of it. Will check it out!


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Ive not heard of it. Will check it out!


You just can't get lost with it. I rarely use it in the South, but on the mountains of Wales and Scotland it's invaluable.
Even with someone like me who rarely gets lost 

You can also track your walk to see how far and for how long you've been.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dull and windy.....


----------



## catz4m8z

erm...hot?:Bored

very,very,very,very,very,very HOT!:Wtf
:Shifty


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> erm...hot?:Bored
> 
> very,very,very,very,very,very HOT!:Wtf
> :Shifty


Scorchio!






Baking. The temp in the coolest room is 80 F so far , :Inpain


----------



## HarlequinCat

It was hot, 30c but now there's cloud and its 27c ish


----------



## Lurcherlad

Too hot - 35 in Essex atm

Jack and I are chillin in the bedroom with the fan.


----------



## kimthecat

37 c outside and 30 c inside.

Theres a bit of a drought here. 

Om going to put a swimming costume on and OH is going to water me down with a watering can :Happy


----------



## urbantigers

Mid 20s, cloudy with sunny spells. That’s what passes for a scorcher in Manchester.


----------



## rona

Just got back from the beach (we have private parking) so feel quite cool at the moment.
Bet I don't when I try to sleep.
Not as hot as they said it would be though and was at least 5c cooler on coast


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Just got back from the beach (we have private parking) so feel quite cool at the moment.
> Bet I don't when I try to sleep.
> Not as hot as they said it would be though and was at least 5c cooler on coast


Was it crowded on the beach?


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Was it crowded on the beach?


Not where I went. A bit busier than usual, but I've got private parking away from the main beach area


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's been hot all day, now it's gone overcast and the wind has stopped.


----------



## HarlequinCat

It wasn't terribly hot in the bedroom last night, but only managed 3 hrs sleep. Now I'm tired but won't sleep because the room is going to get steadily hotter. 33c forecast for today :Arghh


----------



## Lurcherlad

Much better today - 25 atm - maxing out at 33 later.

A lazy day planned me thinks 

There is a cool breeze which was nice on our walk but we kept it short and in the shade for Jack.

He's now laying on the floor in front of the sofa, enjoying the oscillating fan


----------



## HarlequinCat

I hate this weather. 8pm and it was still 30c here. My bedroom is a furnace and is also 30 :Bawling.

Can't wait for autumn


----------



## Lurcherlad

It was very humid and hot earlier this evening ... I found a way to cool down....










Bliss!


----------



## Sandysmum

Compared to many others it's been cooler here, only 24c. I've been sat out in the garden, under the trees this afternoon, just listening to the birds and relaxing. 
The problem is, I can't seem to stop eating!! I've been through so much stuff today it's unreal. Ok it's mostly salad and fruit, but that's beside the point. Is any one else having this problem when the weather gets hotter?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, I’ve eaten crisps, drank a glass of full fat coke, scoffed a takeaway curry and finished a bag of dry roasted peanuts today .... so, yes!


----------



## rona

I keep eating but I don't have meals when it's this hot, I just graze.
I do eat worse when it's hot.


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s 18 atm but feels very warm and muggy to me (that might just be my age )

Expecting a high of 32 later.

I don’t enjoy this heat but I’m grateful that it’s just for a few days here.


----------



## Cully

jetsmum said:


> Compared to many others it's been cooler here, only 24c. I've been sat out in the garden, under the trees this afternoon, just listening to the birds and relaxing.
> The problem is, I can't seem to stop eating!! I've been through so much stuff today it's unreal. Ok it's mostly salad and fruit, but that's beside the point. Is any one else having this problem when the weather gets hotter?


I don't tend to eat when it's hot like this and just have a meal in the evening. Trouble is if I get a bit peckish I'm more likely to have a bag of crisps rather than something healthy, mainly I think, because I'm too hot and bothered to prepare anything.


----------



## catz4m8z

still too hot... Have to go to work tonight and whilst Im really glad its not during the day the hospital is an old Victorian one and hot as a sauna in the summer months, its going to be horrible.
(making up a loaf of peanut butter sammiches for work this morning and my PB was runny enough to pour and the bread was almost defrosted before I got to the end!LOL:Hilarious).


----------



## Happy Paws2

Overcast, warm and very humid, 25% indoors and it'd not even 10am yet.


----------



## kimthecat

Its 30% indirrs and muggy . Feels like Im suffocating. I hope it rains this week , trees planted by the council last year are dying.


----------



## Cully

Its been so hot today there's been no way of escaping it I was actually feeling unwell.
Thankfully it's cooler now and I've just been outside to sit in a very welcome breeze.


----------



## Valanita

This morning torrential rain, thunder & lightening, seemed to go on for a long time, was even right over the house at one stage & shook the sun lounge windows just like Concorde used to. (I do miss that plane.)
Anyway the storm went but it did nothing to cool the air.
More storms tomorrow forecast.


----------



## Cully

We had a really big rumble of thunder, it made me jump, but no follow up rain unfortunately.


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s been stormy in the air today with a brief downpour and just feels very oppressive.

Had a headache most of the day which I can’t shake off 

33 at the moment


----------



## HarlequinCat

31c here, just hot sunshine. I hate this weather, I hope it breaks soon


----------



## Kittynanna

Humid, stuffy, sunny, sickly, horrid........I really don’t like this heat 27* but just no air or breeze.

Working in spare bedroom with 2 fans and feeling drained as not sleeping well with heat.


----------



## Cully

I think that's my problem here as it's only a small studio flat, so no spare rooms to go to and it's unbearable at the moment. 29* in here.
Think I might go and find the cat. She's pretty good at sussing the cool spots, but I'm not crawling under the car with her!!


----------



## catz4m8z

well, damn....my computer monitor has developed vertical lines down it. Im actually wondering if it has overheated in this weather (my desk is in a bay window, curtain shut but still gets hot...and its 30C in here at the moment). Might have to dig out extra curtain to heatproof my window!
I suppose its time to start considering air con or new windows given that heatwaves are going to happen more often.


----------



## margy

So pleased I live in the north and don't have to live in this awful heat you are enduring in the south of the country. You have my sympathy I don't think Belle would fare very well in it. Hopefully it will break soon with the thunder storms that are forecast.


----------



## kimthecat

We had a storm here earlier and Rain ! Hurray but still as hot as hell indoors.


----------



## Sandysmum

Well, it's started. Thunder, lightning and the rain have arrived. I've got the curtains closed, but it seems like every few minutes there's a lightning flash above the skylight. At least it might stop being so humid by the time I go to bed, which will be a good thing!


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh my word! Thunder and lightening like i've never known before (and im in my 50s) started yesterday evening and ALL through the night.

Lightning so constant the sky literally flashing every few seconds for hours on end and the thunder, wow!

Needless to say only got about 3 hrs sleep. Rain is torrential. Luckily dogs have been fine.


----------



## Boxer123

Still roasting here I slept wrapped in a damp towel which worked very well. Roll on Friday.


----------



## Happy Paws2

A few rumbles of thunder and rain over night now it's hot and sunny already.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack was very unsettled in the night in our room even after he’d been let out, so at 0230 I settled downstairs so he would join me on the sofa. It was much cooler down there.

All the windows of the conservatory were open and I left the adjoining door to the lounge open to benefit from the lower temperature.

Tonight I think I’ll set the Z-bed up for me and a comfy bed for Jack so he’ll sleep out there with me.

There’s an overhead fan too if needed.

This heatwave is meant to break at the weekend - storms Thurs/Fri and rain Sat/Sun - let’s hope so!


----------



## HarlequinCat

31c at the moment again, it was 27c at 9am!

I sometimes regret moving down South 

I just hope forecast right and its a little cooler tomorrow.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack and I had a much cooler night in the conservatory (Jack actually moved into the adjoining lounge and back on the sofa but slept all night). He’s not stirred yet. I slept really well too.

It’s 20 at the moment (expected high of 29 later) so going down a little, thankfully.

As I lie with a cool breeze coming through the open door it’s trying to rain ..... fingers crossed we get a bit of a downpour though rain isn’t actually forecast according to my iPhone.


----------



## Boxer123

Another night wrapped in a damp towel. It does feel cooler today. Sox followed me upstairs last night and slept on the floor under the open window. I asked him to redirect any spiders who wanted to walk over my face.


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> Another night wrapped in a damp towel. It does feel cooler today. Sox followed me upstairs last night and slept on the floor under the open window. I asked him to redirect any spiders who wanted to walk over my face.


Did it work.
Didn't with Isla, one ran down my arm whilst I was sat in bed reading. It was big too

Much better night as the air freshened up nicely after the storm passed through. Today is grey skies and much cooler then it has been


----------



## kimthecat

Rain and much cooler today. Phew!


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> Did it work.
> Didn't with Isla, one ran down my arm whilst I was sat in bed reading. It was big too
> 
> Much better night as the air freshened up nicely after the storm passed through. Today is grey skies and much cooler then it has been


Of it did I didn't feel it which is the best I can hope for. I hate them we have loads of the thin wispy ones in the cottage which I don't mind but the big mamas come in august and September which I can't cope with.

I've had the windows open all morning the house has finally cooled down, what a relief the boys are tired from the heat and are in deep snoozes.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We had a good thunder storm last night, it overcast and muggy this morning and they have forecast storms again for this afternoon.


----------



## rona

Hmm. How come everyone else is getting rain and it's missing me, Haven't even heard any rumbling in the distance. 
Stamps feet and goes away to sulk ....................


----------



## Siskin

Cloudy and humid, 25c. Looks like the storm that's currently over Cambridge is heading for Birmingham. Get ready to duck @Happy Paws2


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Cloudy and humid, 25c. Looks like the storm that's currently over Cambridge is heading for Birmingham. Get ready to duck @Happy Paws2


I'll phone my son, he'll be so glad.
What about me though down here in the SE. Waaah!


----------



## Nonnie

Absolutely hammered it down here yesterday afternoon. A good 4-5 inches (in my washing basket that i had left outside along with all my washing). Fair bit of thunder too.

Really humid now, odd spot of rain, and storms predicted later.

Night was much cooler. I even needed a thin sheet at one point.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Absolutely hammered it down here yesterday afternoon. A good 4-5 inches (in my washing basket that i had left outside along with all my washing). Fair bit of thunder too.
> 
> Really humid now, odd spot of rain, and storms predicted later.
> 
> Night was much cooler. I even needed a thin sheet at one point.


   

How come you got it and I didn't?
So near


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> How come you got it and I didn't?
> So near


It wasnt forecast either!


----------



## Nonnie

Huge amount of thunder just starting now. Gonna be one hell of a storm i think.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Huge amount of thunder just starting now. Gonna be one hell of a storm i think.


That's what I can hear eh?
Don't think we are going to get it again


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Hmm. How come everyone else is getting rain and it's missing me, Haven't even heard any rumbling in the distance.
> Stamps feet and goes away to sulk ....................


We got six raindrops


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> We got six raindrops


We had those this morning at about 6am.

Just had about a millimetre and it's now cooler outside than in.............for a minute or two anyway


----------



## Siskin

No storm, but heavy thundery rain for a while. The garden has perked up a bit now, looking less like everything is trying to die.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I've had a look on the radar and there's a storm 10 miles to the left and lightening 10 miles to the right  typical!

Even with clouds its 27c here at the moment


----------



## catz4m8z

Im in the 'where's my thunderstorm??' camp too.:Shifty Its still just hot, stuffy and giving me a headache around here.
Surely we have had enough summer now? cant it be autumn yet??


----------



## Cully

I think this is going to be the norm going forward as it's down to climate change. So unless we can do something to reverse it fast, were stuck with it.
Time I think for those who haven't already done so, to consider what we can do to make summers bearable on the domestic front.
I'm looking to finding ways to keep more windows open all night (cat not allowed out at night). And efficient, but not too expensive, ways of cooling my flat, although I don't know how to do that without consuming more energy.
Also using my oven less as it's like a furnace in here when I'm cooking, even though I use my mic and slow cooker as much as possible.
All suggestions considered.


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> That's what I can hear eh?
> Don't think we are going to get it again


Its still going.

Its weird as it has a really strong metallic smell.


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> I think this is going to be the norm going forward as it's down to climate change. So unless we can do something to reverse it fast, were stuck with it.
> Time I think for those who haven't already done so, to consider what we can do to make summers bearable on the domestic front.
> I'm looking to finding ways to keep more windows open all night (cat not allowed out at night). And efficient, but not too expensive, ways of cooling my flat, although I don't know how to do that without consuming more energy.
> Also using my oven less as it's like a furnace in here when I'm cooking, even though I use my mic and slow cooker as much as possible.
> All suggestions considered.


Yes I feel quite guilty about the AC unit but I hardly use any fuel for heating in the winter as I prefer to be slightly cool. Even yesterday when it was unbearably hot I only had the AC on for a few hours and the fan the rest of the time 
We have just been using the toaster, a George foreman grill, microwave and hot plates. I couldn't even stand to start the oven! Mind, I've had salad most days


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Its still going.
> 
> Its weird as it has a really strong metallic smell.


Have you rain?


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> Have you rain?


Yes. Couple of heavy downpours. Almost dark outside now.


----------



## Cully

rona said:


> Yes I feel quite guilty about the AC unit but I hardly use any fuel for heating in the winter as I prefer to be slightly cool. Even yesterday when it was unbearably hot I only had the AC on for a few hours and the fan the rest of the time
> We have just been using the toaster, a George foreman grill, microwave and hot plates. I couldn't even stand to start the oven! Mind, I've had salad most days


I really love salad but I'm getting a bit fed up of it now lol.


----------



## margy

I had my coat on this morning walking Belle. Quite chilly here. Wish that storm was up here, I love when it goes dark and rain pelts against the windows.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> I'm looking to finding ways to keep more windows open all night (cat not allowed out at night). And efficient, but not too expensive, ways of cooling my flat, although I don't know how to do that without consuming more energy.


Im looking into reflective blinds for the windows. I think the trick is to keep the heat out as much as possible and that seems like a cheap option. Also read a suggestion about putting a bottle of frozen water next to fan (poor persons air con??)....gonna see if that works too.

well, I kinda got my thunderstorm. I think we had about a months worth of rain in 15 mins, a few rumbles and that was it. Felt like a monsoon...esp as the rain was really warm, so it didnt really cool things down much.


----------



## Cully

@catz4m8z ,it does work with the iced bottle in front of the fan. Just remember to place the bottle in a container as it ends up sitting in a puddle of water.
Sorry you were disappointed by the rain.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The storm has just arrived - thunder, lightening and rain.

Jack’s snoozing through it, thankfully.


----------



## kimthecat

@Lurcherlad Same here. The rain is torrential and flooding the street but hopefully it will drain away, Rather scary!


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> @Lurcherlad Same here. The rain is torrential and flooding the street but hopefully it will drain away, Rather scary!


It didn't last long tbh

Probably 20 mins off and on.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very overcast, not as hot but still very humid. I really hating this sort of weather it always gives me headaches.:Arghh


----------



## Dave S

That's unusual, just started raining and thunder...……..well I never!


----------



## rona

Feels so much fresher this morning


----------



## Siskin

Wetter and fresher here


----------



## Cully

27c here in SE at the moment, so much cooler. No rain though. Yet!


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> Very overcast, not as hot but still very humid. I really hating this sort of weather it always gives me headaches.:Arghh


I always thought the hot weather was giving me headaches but looking at the weather report the other day the air quality for my area was 'unhealthy', meaning its bad for everybody not just those with health problems!:Wideyed Makes me wonder how much of that tiredness and headachey feeling that comes with really hot weather is coz of the sun or the crap in the air!

Its def cooler here today and me and the dogs could go on a proper walk (Im trying to be abit more careful about when we go now they are all oldies!). Although it still feels kinda muggy and 'bleurgh' out there.:Bored


----------



## HarlequinCat

Was so much cooler here today. No sun, just clouds and 21c, bliss!


----------



## Cully

27c at the moment. Feels cooler but muggy. Air doesn't feel very fresh though even after overnight rain.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> 27c at the moment. Feels cooler but muggy. Air doesn't feel very fresh though even after overnight rain.


Gosh, only 16c here. Feels a lot cooler then it has done for ages. Slept well last night.


----------



## catz4m8z

Been peeing down since at least 4.30am (insomnia *sigh*). Much cooler but wow, its alot of rain....really not used to it in this part of the SE!


----------



## rona

Not much rain here  Just horribly muggy. Seems everyone else is having the nice bits and we just carry on sweating


----------



## Lurcherlad

20 here.

Rained in the night and hasn’t really stopped drizzling yet.


----------



## Siskin

Dribbling down here now after a cloudy and cooler morning.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Really low cloud here, think its stopped not but we've had that really fine rain that soaks everything. After the heat its nice! Got the window open and it feels a little chilly


----------



## Cully

If today is anything to go by I will be putting the joint I got out of the freezer for tomorrow back in there before it defrosts. No way will I be able to stand the oven on if it's as hot as today again.
The bit of rain overnight doesn't seem to have made much difference.
Anyone else sick of salads??


----------



## Boxer123

It's been chilly here lovely.


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> If today is anything to go by I will be putting the joint I got out of the freezer for tomorrow back in there before it defrosts. No way will I be able to stand the oven on if it's as hot as today again.
> The bit of rain overnight doesn't seem to have made much difference.
> Anyone else sick of salads??


Yes
I've been trying to have lunch rather early the last two days, to eat something different before the heat gets up. 
Managed a bolognese yesterday and heated myself up massively for a while.........but oh wasn't that good


----------



## Lurcherlad

We've had a lot of rain since Friday which I'm glad of, for the garden at least.

Yesterday DH and I sheltered under a parasol while we sat and chatted to MIL (under a golf umbrella) on her terrace whilst Social Distancing during a downpour! 

Today it's warm but overcast and hazy.

DH and I went for a drive and got a takeaway lunch from a tea room and sat on a bench overlooking the village pond.










You can just make out the tiny baby Moorhens on the island


----------



## Siskin

We left a fresh and cloudy cotswolds and arrived in Suffolk four hours later where it is very humid and cloudy and just waiting for a thunderstorm. Unpacked the car, OH took Isla for a walk and now we have the thunderstorm. Perfect timing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> We left a fresh and cloudy cotswolds and arrived in Suffolk four hours later where it is very humid and cloudy and just waiting for a thunderstorm. Unpacked the car, OH took Isla for a walk and now we have the thunderstorm. Perfect timing.


Hope it brightens up tomorrow


----------



## kimthecat

rain rain rain ! doggies aren't interested in walkiies!


----------



## Cully

It's been raining, mainly drizzle, most of the day, bur very welcome after last week. 
Couldn't find Misty and after searching everywhere indoors, decided she must be outside taking cover. So went out with out a coat to search the entire communal garden, even crawling round looking under cars. 
Got back in, soaked, to see her yawning as she'd just woken from a lovely sleep in the basket of my mobility scooter. :Bag


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lots of rain here the past couple of days. But kind of warm and muggy out too.
I rather like this weather, especially in the mornings and waking up listening to it on the window!


----------



## Siskin

Currently on the Suffolk coast where it was a warm sunny morning, then it suddenly clouded over and it’s been raining on and off all afternoon


----------



## Lurcherlad

Drizzling pretty much all day here.

We were lucky it was dry when we walked though


----------



## Guest

Rainy but warm morning here on the south coast


----------



## rona

Oh My...........the first day for months that is cool............wonderful


----------



## Siskin

Sunny, but very windy on the Suffolk coast


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny one minute overcast the next, very high winds at the moment, just been in the garden to check everything safe and tide down in case the wind gets any stronger.


----------



## Cully

Hm, if I had to describe recent weather I would have to say 'changeable'. That's not knowing if you need a brolly or sunhat, sandals or wellies!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Summer's over!

Maxed out at 16c here in Essex today.

Damp, cold and windy 

Though it meant OH felt happy to sit outside a cafe for the first time to eat lunch.

Too cold for anyone else to be anywhere near us! 

The view, hot coffee and yummy cake helped though


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> Summer's over!
> 
> Maxed out at 16c here in Essex today.
> 
> Damp, cold and windy
> 
> Though it meant OH felt happy to sit outside a cafe for the first time to eat lunch.
> 
> Too cold for anyone else to be anywhere near us!
> 
> The view, hot coffee and yummy cake helped though
> 
> View attachment 448154


That looks heavenly  the peace, the quiet, the cake


----------



## Siskin

One word. Wet


Yesterday we thought it would be nice to have lunch in a pubs garden. Sat down and ordered food and drinks which came. As we were eating noticed a large black cloud heading towards us and decided to eat a bit quicker in case it rained. All of a sudden there was an almighty thunderclap and it started to spit. Finished our meal and drinks in the car


----------



## catz4m8z

Im loving it! Its nice to have a break from summer....sleep under the duvet not on top, hot chocolate, snuggly jumpers and fluffy slippers!
Im def a winter person.:Smug


----------



## Cully

The last few days has meant my ideal weather. No blinding sunlight that hurts my eyes. No slathering on creams to soothe the painful itching the heat brings. Actually being able to sit outdoors for more than just five minutes.
I too love winter. Well, apart from central heating bills.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Wrong forum love! 

Mods notified btw


----------



## kimthecat

It's FREEZING !


----------



## Boxer123

Cold in the cottage today. It’s actually colder inside than out.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We’ve got the heating on!


----------



## rona

Perfect weather for me 
Still walk without coat and comfortable at home to have back door open


----------



## tabelmabel

Awful here in Scotland this past week. Torrential rain downpours. Last tuesday was horrendous with a good 12hrs solid heavy rain.

Was lovely and sunny here today though between about 4 and 6pm (thurs) Took advantage and went out in the woods. More rain forecast


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sunny, cloudy, breezy, warm, chilly .... changeable 

This was the sky over the local reservoir as we ate our picnic.


----------



## kimthecat

29 C /84F Too hot for me!


----------



## tabelmabel

Its not that great here in central scotland. That's the sun just breaking away now. This morning was overcast and sooooo humid. Not nice weather for walking in. It is very warm but nothing like 84° Thank goodness! There's hot. And there's _too_ hot!

I should think its just high 60s where we are - and in this humidity, that is hot enough.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Hot! 28c. 
There are some clouds now though so that should cool it down a bit. Yesterday was hot too. Couldn't sleep last night it was so warm in the room still.


----------



## Boxer123

I’m normally the first to complain about the heat but am loving this weather. Cool in the morning and at night, glorious in the day.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Maxed out at 29c today. Too hot to carry on with my refurb job on the fence and border on the terrace.

Jack and I chilled a while out there in the shade after lunch but not for long.


----------



## TriTri

It's off the scale today! Lovely!


----------



## doggrooming

Here is my bit of South Wales, we've had overnight rain off and on.


----------



## rona

Far far too hot. However, I asked at very short notice yesterday if the pool had an empty slot and they did and today was my regular weekly swim anyway 

Happy happy happy 

Cooler tomorrow thank goodness. I don't think i could manage another swim day


----------



## catz4m8z

Blimey its cold today!! 8C with a lovely icy drizzle when I took Adam out this morning.
(obviously that's not mega cold but with the sudden temperature drop it feels blimmin' arctic!)


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s been much cooler the last few days, especially on our morning walks (12c, 9c).

Still a bit of warmth in the sun when it’s out and quite a bit of rain (mostly during the night) which the garden is loving


----------



## rona

It's lovely. Even cool enough that I don't have to get up at silly o'clock to walk friends dog. Should be able to go kayaking regularly now too.

Only problem...........I opened my back door this morning and it's obvious that many have put their central heating on.......the air stank


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny and we have a very strong wind.


----------



## kimthecat

Last couple of days lots of rain which is much needed as it was dry for several weeks.


----------



## Siskin

Chucking it down with rain on the Suffolk coast and really chilly.
Yesterday was lovely after early rain, now it’s awful


----------



## tabelmabel

Gorgeous here in scotland. We have had 3 days of stunning sunshine; the farmers' harvested fields are positively sparkling! Though it's warm enough by day not to need a coat, once that sun disappears ....:Cold...... heating on! So cold at night.


----------



## Happy Paws2

As this morning we have had a beautiful sunny day, cold because of the high winds.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Very windy since lunchtime yesterday .... one fence panel down so far


----------



## catz4m8z

shesh, that wind tho!? Surprised anything is still standing in the garden and it keeps catching the fridge door out front and slamming it making me jump! (neighbours are pigs who fly tipped their own house!).


----------



## kimthecat

Dry but very annoying cold wind.


----------



## Siskin

A lot of rain about still but not as bad as Friday which was horrendous. Still windy and cold. We’ve decided we will go home on Tuesday as there is not any sign of it improving and getting much dryer and there’s not enough sun to recharge the batteries. Saddened about this as I was beginning to start walking further. The footpaths are so good here and it’s pretty flat unlike at home which is mainly sloping fields with difficult to climb over stiles which I can’t manage using crutches. There’s always next year I guess.


----------



## rona

Well this is weird. After months of getting up 4-5am to walk friends dog, I had a lay in this morning til 7am and have been flitting about doing stuff here and posting on the forum...........it's cool and wet 
Dog had two walks yesterday and was very tired so said I'd leave walking him til the afternoon today.........feels very very odd


----------



## kimthecat

Yesterday was sunny and today strong winds and pouring rain.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold, dull and miserable.


----------



## Boxer123

The boxers are not pleased ! Very wet today.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Raining all day and predicted for the weekend.

We might go to the coast as, hopefully, the numpties will stay away and be crowding into indoor venues to stay dry


----------



## Lurcherlad

Still chucking it down and has been all night 

No chance of getting on with my garden jobs. I was hoping to get them done by the end of this weekend.

Had a tree surgeon price up the big stuff that needs pruning yesterday but they won’t get the go ahead while it’s so wet otherwise my garden will be wrecked.

Conversely, my sister is melting in DomRep and they could do with some of our rain


----------



## Siskin

Actually not raining here, but looks like it will start. Rained all yesterday and during the night. Forecast of for rain today and tomorrow. Still windy. 

In other words, miserable


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's rained now for the last 24 hours and no sign of it stopping.


----------



## MilleD

I've just taken this. I've titled it "A Very Brief Break in the Weather"


----------



## Magic Waves

Rain rain and more rain but tomorrows supposed to be sunny


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold and lovely a blue sky.


----------



## catz4m8z

Bright and sunny but it sure is getting cold now.
Ive started winter prepping (digging out the electric blanket, thermal door curtains and slanket). Thats only stage 1...stage 2 involves digging out extra bedding, thermals and the dogs electric heating pad. Stage 3 is actually putting heating on which I try and put off as long as possible!:Shy


----------



## rona

Beautiful day. Took the opportunity to go on a fungi hunt. We were quite successful 
2020-10-11 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## tabelmabel

Rain all morning here in scotland but beautiful just now


----------



## Magic Waves

rona said:


> Beautiful day. Took the opportunity to go on a fungi hunt. We were quite successful
> 2020-10-11 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


My neighbours grandson put down garden seed in the summer as he believes it's good to cut the lawn while it's wet and omg the rip marks..well since doing it the front lawn is growing mushrooms in patches but they look like cauliflowers 


tabelmabel said:


> Rain all morning here in scotland but beautiful just now


We've had rain all day again but yesterday was sunny.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh yes yesterday was glorious here too - and actually very warm in the sun. Not as in sunbathing warm lol but it was most pleasant for walking. No coat needed yesterday


----------



## Magic Waves

tabelmabel said:


> Oh yes yesterday was glorious here too - and actually very warm in the sun. Not as in sunbathing warm lol but it was most pleasant for walking. No coat needed yesterday


It was the same here


----------



## Lurcherlad

As we're away for a few days, OH was hoping to do some fishing. Don't think today's the day 

When I checked yesterday there was a little sun poking out behind the cloud for Thursday and Friday, but that's gone now .... not looking promising.

No matter - it is October after all 

By comparison, this was DomRep yesterday...










Phew! Apparently, a chap queuing in the bank passed out .

Sister has some air con at home but I'd rather have to wrap up against the rain and cold than not be able to escape the heat.

I know where I'd rather be - good old Blighty, rain and all!


----------



## Magic Waves

Well rain here first thing, then went sunny at dinner time and looked like it was going to be a nice day, nice day it turned out started pouring down at 1-30 and been on all day.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sunny skies, dry and not cold ..... OH is heading to the fishing lake 

Jack and I will join him for our walk.


----------



## tabelmabel

Torrential rain in scotland the noo. Might brighten later. Yesterday was good though.


----------



## Magic Waves

Rain here all night and woke to a damp morning but slight sun shine but not much..it's the damp feeling i can't stand thank god for my water bottle at night :Hilarious


----------



## Blackadder

Ooops  wrong thread!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lurcherlad said:


> Sunny skies, dry and not cold ..... OH is heading to the fishing lake
> 
> Jack and I will join him for our walk.


He managed a few dry hours before the heavens opened - luckily he had a giant brolly ..... but sadly, no nibbles! 

Better luck today, maybe?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold and a clear sky at the moment.


----------



## kimthecat

Rain last night and now sunny .


----------



## kimthecat

Storm Aiden is here. no walkies today!


----------



## tabelmabel

Omg my windows sound as if they are coming in. It is absolutely _battering_ down with rain. Near perth, scotland. Not going out today.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very strong wind yesterday and overnight calming down a little now but pouring with rain.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Felt like the coldest day so far in our part of Essex.

Very heavy frost on the ground and very misty but a glorious view across the fields on our walk.


----------



## tabelmabel

Brrrrrrrrrrr:Cold

Baltic here today.

Got my heating on!


----------



## tabelmabel

That is a very atmospheric picture @Lurcherlad . I didnt have you down as an Essex lass!


----------



## Lurcherlad

tabelmabel said:


> That is a very atmospheric picture @Lurcherlad . I didnt have you down as an Essex lass!


Born and bred


----------



## tabelmabel

Btw @Lurcherlad - see your avatar pic of Jack there - every time i look at it i see him with glasses on.

His right eye (left as i look at the pic) always looks like it shows a black rimmed lens above it.

Can you see what i mean?

It is an optical illusion but it is what my brain always sees now


----------



## Lurcherlad

tabelmabel said:


> Btw @Lurcherlad - see your avatar pic of Jack there - every time i look at it i see him with glasses on.
> 
> His right eye (left as i look at the pic) always looks like it shows a black rimmed lens above it.
> 
> Can you see what i mean?
> 
> It is an optical illusion but it is what my brain always sees now


Oh yes, it does on the little one 

Looking at that photo compared to now, he's gone very grey


----------



## Siskin

Well there you go, I always thought he was wearing glasses too. What I can’t work out is why I thought this was completely normal


----------



## tabelmabel

Ha ha @Siskin - i zoomed in on the pic months ago and saw it isn't glasses. But when it is normal size, i still see glasses.

The other pic that is an optical illusion for me is @JoanneF 's Timber. I will need to just look again to see what i see again . . .

Ah yes - Timber's tummy looks like another dog's head is there.


----------



## JoanneF

tabelmabel said:


> Ah yes - Timber's tummy looks like another dog's head is there.


???


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> Well there you go, I always thought he was wearing glasses too. What I can't work out is why I thought this was completely normal


----------



## tabelmabel

Ha ha @JoanneF - this is altogether more tricky: keep the avatar small sized and focus on the lighter coloured fur on T's tummy.

To me, it looks like a light brown stripe coming down a dog's face and then lighter fur going round either side of a muzzle.

And then the dark brown at the bottom of that light colour (actually T's leg) looks like a large brown dog's nose.

See it?


----------



## Lurcherlad

tabelmabel said:


> Btw @Lurcherlad - see your avatar pic of Jack there - every time i look at it i see him with glasses on.
> 
> His right eye (left as i look at the pic) always looks like it shows a black rimmed lens above it.
> 
> Can you see what i mean?
> 
> It is an optical illusion but it is what my brain always sees now





Siskin said:


> Well there you go, I always thought he was wearing glasses too. What I can't work out is why I thought this was completely normal


----------



## JoanneF

tabelmabel said:


> Ha ha @JoanneF - this is altogether more tricky: keep the avatar small sized and focus on the lighter coloured fur on T's tummy.
> 
> To me, it looks like a light brown stripe coming down a dog's face and then lighter fur going round either side of a muzzle.
> 
> And then the dark brown at the bottom of that light colour (actually T's leg) looks like a large brown dog's nose.
> 
> See it?


Yes! I do!


----------



## JoanneF

Timber has his own body art! A shih tzu do you think?


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 455744


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> Well there you go, I always thought he was wearing glasses too. What I can't work out is why I thought this was completely normal


:Hilarious

Just noticed recently that Pip is getting very grey. I adopted him ten years ago, Where does the time go,

everything was very frosty when I woke up this AM and sunny but cold.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dark, wind and pouring rain


----------



## margy

Bally cold this morning. -1 on the way to work.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Awful! Fog getting thicker by the minute and just typical it`s foggy when I have to drive tonight.


----------



## Happy Paws2

3dogs2cats said:


> Awful! Fog getting thicker by the minute and just typical it`s foggy when I have to drive tonight.


That's not good, hope it clears before you have to go out.


----------



## Siskin

Foggy, damp and chilly. Got the wood burner going


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's not good, hope it clears before you have to go out.


Its getting worse unfortunately! 
I always thought Lurcherlad`s Jack was wearing glasses to


----------



## margy

3dogs2cats said:


> Its getting worse unfortunately!
> I always thought Lurcherlad`s Jack was wearing glasses to


Me too.


----------



## JoanneF

margy said:


> Me too.


And me ...


----------



## LittleMow

Damp and extremely foggy, hoping it clears for car journey tomorrow. 

I too thought Jack was wearing glasses, great picture of the lovely lad


----------



## Lurcherlad

3dogs2cats said:


> Its getting worse unfortunately!
> I always thought Lurcherlad`s Jack was wearing glasses to





margy said:


> Me too.





LittleMow said:


> Damp and extremely foggy, hoping it clears for car journey tomorrow.
> 
> I too thought Jack was wearing glasses, great picture of the lovely lad





JoanneF said:


> And me ...


You're all bonkers (or need glasses yourselves)!


----------



## tabelmabel

Ha ha wasn't just me then with Jack's optical illusion!


Baltic here today. No snow but lot of ice on the ponds:Cold


----------



## catz4m8z

One advantage of being in the SE... its still pretty mild. Havent even had to keep the back door shut during the day yet.

(and yes, the dog in my pic _is _wearing a jumper!:Hilarious)


----------



## tabelmabel

catz4m8z said:


> . Havent even had to keep the back door shut during the day yet.


Crikey!!!

My son is in norwich and he is forever telling me how he never needs his heating on. It is soooooooo cold here in Scotland.

Im south of perth but my daughter is aberdeen and, omg, i have never felt cold like that down here. That cold that chills the very bones. Brrrrrrr!


----------



## Siskin

Cold here too, but didn’t need the woodburner today. Still got the heavy mist and damp. Just miserable


----------



## Lurcherlad

At 0330 this morning (Jack wanted a wee ) it was freezing cold! 

A gloriously clear sky though with a bright moon and lots of stars twinkling away 

Now, I can hear a wind getting up .... brrr! Gonna wrap up warm for our walk later.

It’s 4c atm, maxing out at only 7c later, apparently.

Snow has been mentioned for later in the week


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's sunny and cold, all the same it's beautiful morning, just the sort of weather I call dog walking weather


----------



## kimthecat

Sunny day here in Middlesex.


----------



## tabelmabel

Snow!!


Not tons - but a decent covering


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mild and raining 

I was going to hike 3 miles into town, get a few bits and grab some lunch on my way back from a new vegan food kiosk. 

Trouble is that if I do, I’ll be like a “boil in the bag” by the time I get there which won’t be pleasant. 

If I drive in, I know I won’t go for a hike later


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

It's mild and wet here too. Boil in the bag weather sums it up! 

Neither dog nor horse were particularly impressed to be walked and ridden in it ...P Dog has two more walks in it as well!

It has also reminded me I need to buy some new waterproof trouser


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dark and wet


----------



## HarlequinCat

Cold and very wet here


----------



## daveos

Cold and wet in Warwickshire with sleet forecast tonight and into early hours.


----------



## Cully

Frost on the cars? No it's snow. Not a lot but definitely snow this morning down in the S.E.


----------



## tabelmabel

Total whiteout here in scotland. A full covering of snow.


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

Colder than yesterday in the SE but no frost or snow unlike Cully!


----------



## mrs phas

Cold, wet and covered in horrendous white stuff 
Unfair I call! Humbug!
We never get snow this early


----------



## Jackie C

Snow in west Yorkshire. But just pathetic snow that isn't laying and keeps the ground wet.

I've had nearly two weeks off work, back tomorrow. I am NOT looking forward to going out at 7am!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bitterly cold with sleet at 0630 this morning while dropping DS at station.

Now at 1030, still bitter but thankfully dry.

I’m going well wrapped up soon to meet a friend for al fresco coffee at a local cafe .... brrrr!


----------



## Cully

mrs phas said:


> Cold, wet and covered in horrendous white stuff
> Unfair I call! Humbug!
> We never get snow this early


Apparently you do


----------



## Siskin

Not even rain here, it’s cold and windy though. I was quite looking forward to sitting in front of a roaring fire watching snow come down as the forecast promised.


----------



## Cleo38

We have snow!!! Archer & Kato are so very excited


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh my goodness. Looks like snow. Does not feel like snow. It's slush. Slush with a good 5" depth of water underneath that is very difficult to walk on. I was making about as much progress as shane ritchie on that cyclone thing last night.

Took a full hour to progress a distance that usually takes 15 mins. Pouring with heavy rain. I had my full waterproofs on. Dogs in coats. Just as well as i got several drenchings from vehicles passing through deep water close by.

Eventually made it to the golf course. Didnt even care. Let both dogs off. Pheasants could have been flying from the trees like water from a fountain for all i cared. Hood up. Walked on and just called tills in at the end. 

Made it into our local cafe looking like the Wreck of the Hesperus.

Replenished with toast and tea, we battled back through the elements to our homestead.

Even the dogs werent enjoying the pavement parts. It really was like wading through snow topped waterways.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sounds awful


----------



## JoanneF

Apparently we had thundersnow.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-55184493


----------



## Lurcherlad

JoanneF said:


> Apparently we had thundersnow.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-55184493


I heard that reference on tv this morning .... never heard of it before.


----------



## SusieRainbow

We have snow ! It's stopped now.









The dogs are not mpressed!


----------



## StormyThai

Well...


----------



## Lurcherlad

It was still bitterly cold last night .... we left the heating on.


----------



## tabelmabel

Snow has arrived in central Scotland at last! Not very deep. Just a thin covering. It is very cold here though.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Snow snow and more snow


----------



## tabelmabel

Baltic!!

Minus 4 today. Snow on the ground isnt going anywhere. Our boiler is firing up constantly trying to keep our house warm.:Cold:Cold:Coldfeet


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's Bl**dy Freeeezing  snow first thing but it's gone now.


----------



## Siskin

Very cold, had a heavy snow shower an hours ago and more is due


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Very cold, had a heavy snow shower an hours ago and more is due


Show off!!!!
It tried to snow here... 
Suddenly we had proper looking snow that you could clearly see. 
I rushed down stairs got Harley and Maisie ready and opened the front door.. No snow!

It was bitterly cold though on our walk. This evening about 6 when I walked the other two it felt slightly warmer but no more snow.


----------



## Nicola234

Snow sill on the ground with thick ice underneath here in Scotland, it’s treacherous walking on it


----------



## tabelmabel

I didn't know you were in Scotland @Nicola234 - i am close to Perth. Are you anywhere round about?


----------



## Nicola234

tabelmabel said:


> I didn't know you were in Scotland @Nicola234 - i am close to Perth. Are you anywhere round about?


hi yeah I'm west central about 20 miles from Glasgow x


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh not too far then - same cold weather area lol!


----------



## Nicola234

Hi yeah I'm


tabelmabel said:


> Oh not too far then - same cold weather area lol!


Yeah lol it's bloody freezing!!  X


----------



## HarlequinCat

Milder here today, 2c at the moment. Over New year it went down to -6c and didn't get above freezing the whole day!


----------



## lullabydream

Rain, rain and more rain!!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just checked our forecast and a good chance of rain most of the day 

I usually walk with my neighbour Monday mornings and she’ll be very disappointed if we can’t. I’m inclined to wrap up, take a golf brolly and tough it out though


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dark and freezing cold.


----------



## tabelmabel

Nice and sunny here in Scotland


----------



## kimthecat

Not as nice as yesterday! Freezing cold wind but at least its not raining.


----------



## tabelmabel

Update. Nice and sunny but treacherous!! I havent been out but OH has. He was going to take the car but changed his mind when he saw the thick ice on the windscreen plus the roads like a skating rink.

He started off on foot but returned to the house straightaway to get the ice spikes for his boots.

Tilly has skidded and fallen over several times on the ice today. It is very very cold!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lurcherlad said:


> Just checked our forecast and a good chance of rain most of the day
> 
> I usually walk with my neighbour Monday mornings and she'll be very disappointed if we can't. I'm inclined to wrap up, take a golf brolly and tough it out though


We braved the weather and walked 6k in the rain 

Treated ourselves to a takeaway coffee and bag of chips too, which we enjoyed in a bus shelter (socially distanced) like a couple of Hobos


----------



## Lurcherlad

Trying to snow here in Essex


----------



## rona

Bloomin cold when you first step out, but warm enough after a brisk 4 miler


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh my word there is no stepping out of my house today! Take your life in your hands, never known it so slippery.

Even with ice spikes, very difficult to stay upright. We have got some grit down now but it needs some cars on it to grind it in and, apart from an amazon van, no one is taking a car on it.

I did manage to get the dogs along to the old railway line but even the grass is frozen solid with waterlogged ice and treacherous.


Tilly was actually very thoughtful and kept looking up at me to check i was ok, the pace was painfully slow for her.


We are iced in to our houses!!


----------



## Siskin

Strong north easterly wind here, was sunny now clouded over. Felt really cold at the top of the village when I went for a walk today


----------



## Boxer123

So cold here ! It’s grey miserable and freezing. The wind is making it more chilly. Sox would like this lockdown spent in the garden with his ball I disagree.


----------



## tabelmabel

Just looked out and the ground is covered in snow. Think more is forecast overnight.


----------



## tabelmabel

Snow! And lots of it!


----------



## lullabydream

Snow!!!!!!! Forecast rain to wash it all away in a few hours!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Heavy rain.


----------



## ebonycat

Heavy rain here, meant to last all day.
Rained all through the night as well.


----------



## kimthecat

ebonycat said:


> Heavy rain here, meant to last all day.
> Rained all through the night as well.


Same here .


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack and I woke to a fine covering of snow this morning.

2 degrees and still coming down.


----------



## tabelmabel

Milder here. Plus 4 and snow melting. No rain.


----------



## tabelmabel

Snow today. More forecast tomorrow


----------



## Siskin

Wet


----------



## margy

Also raining here. My husband came home through the town and tells me the river is high. We had a bad flood in 2008 when it rained heavily day and night. I live on a high hill overlooking the town and could hear the and RAF airlifting people from their flooded homes, they were taken to a school then given temporary accommodation or moved in with relatives and friends. Some didn't get back home for 3years. 1000 houses were affected. The local community mucked in with the clean up, we heard stories of people seeing their cars floating down the road and one poor lady had gone shopping that morning to Newcastle unaware that the rain which started lightly would cause such destruction. She came home and was told she couldn't go home as her house was flooded. She was worried about her little yorkie who was left in the kitchen. Eventually she found out her little dog had drowned when the kitchen filled with water. I remember feeling awful for her. The council finally spent some money and put in flood defences, thankfully they're working as we haven't been flooded since. But everytime we get heavy rainfall people living near the river get jittery. Who can blame them. It must be heartbreaking to see your lovely home swamped with dirty water.


----------



## kimthecat

@margy oh poor dog . Heartbreaking. I beta lot of outdoor pets drowned , rabbits in cages etc . 

Horrid day , very windy , raining , cold , Not been out for a walk yet so hoping it will stop raining at least.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Strong winds and rain courtesy of Storm Christoph.

Apparently, some sun tomorrow then chance of snow Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Nicola234

Snow snow snow, it’s getting boring now


----------



## Siskin

The river in Whaley Bridge is high nearly as high when they had the dam incident a couple of years ago. However the dams ok as the pumps are keeping the water level down hence the reason why the river is so high.


----------



## tabelmabel

Siskin said:


> The river in Whaley Bridge is high nearly as high when they had the dam incident a couple of years ago. However the dams ok as the pumps are keeping the water level down hence the reason why the river is so high.


Oh dear, my elderly Aunt lives in Whaley Bridge. She is up a hill though; I think she should be safe up there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s funny to see Whaley - I’m from Buxton and Whaley was the third stop on my train journey to sixth form just outside Stockport each day. Hope you are ok in the bad weather  

Our weather is currently tipping down and gusting force ten. The sea sounds very very angry too!


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> Oh dear, my elderly Aunt lives in Whaley Bridge. She is up a hill though; I think she should be safe up there.


My half sister is up the hill too near the top of the dam, her daughter lives nearby and also up a hill. The dam itself is fine it's just the river is getting high in the lower part of the town


----------



## Siskin

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's funny to see Whaley - I'm from Buxton and Whaley was the third stop on my train journey to sixth form just outside Stockport each day. Hope you are ok in the bad weather
> 
> Our weather is currently tipping down and gusting force ten. The sea sounds very very angry too!


We live high up on the Cotswolds on the side of a hill and it would take something pretty extraordinary for the tiny stream that runs through the village at the bottom of the valley to reach us, I think a substantial part of the U.K. would be under water. There's a lot to be said for it unless it snows as we get cut off quite easily. Not so much of a problem these days as it's rare that it snows much or lasts more then a couple of days, apart from the beast from the east winter. I've seen pictures of bad winters where snow is higher then the walls and hedges and people walking on top and trying not to fall through.


----------



## tabelmabel

Buxton is a lovely place, @Mrs Funkin. I'm originally from Saddleworth, near Oldham and we used to be able to get a bus to Buxton for a day trip out during the summer months. Took a while on the bus though!

Snow here today and lots of it! Been snowing all night long


----------



## Happy Paws2

It was bad during night, we now have a frost so it's very icy outside. Glad we aren't allowed out.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Glorious sunshine in Essex today! 

Walked Jack earlier and saw our first snowdrop










And some beautiful catkins










Then did a 9km walk with a friend over the forest

Knackered now!


----------



## MilleD

Beautiful blue sky earlier, slightly clouding over now though.

The birds certainly think that spring is coming!


----------



## kimthecat

Lovely sunny day here today though snow is forecast for Sunday.


----------



## Siskin

After a sunny day it started raining about half an hour ago and it’s just changed to snow which is a surprise. 
We also have snow and sleet forecast for Sunday.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cold crisp morning - a hoar frost and currently -2.

Brilliant sunrise though...










Threatening snow later this afternoon


----------



## MilleD

Disappointed about the lack of snow here this morning...


----------



## Siskin

Lotsa snow here


----------



## MilleD

Siskin said:


> Lotsa snow here
> 
> View attachment 460788


Whereabouts are you? The weather is saying it's going to hit us around 11, then stick around for a few hours.


----------



## Boxer123

Snow here.


----------



## kimthecat

Proper snow at last! yay! I will be moaniing about it tomorrow. .


----------



## Happy Paws2

We've had about 4 inches of snow in 2 hours


----------



## Siskin

MilleD said:


> Whereabouts are you? The weather is saying it's going to hit us around 11, then stick around for a few hours.


Gloucestershire, up in the Cotswolds, nearest town is Cirencester


----------



## MilleD

We have a little now.

So much for feeding the birds


----------



## Happy Paws2

We've had another 2 inches since I last posted:Jawdrop


----------



## Happy Paws2

MilleD said:


> So much for feeding the birds
> 
> View attachment 460804


That's what OH said


----------



## tabelmabel

No more for us in Scotland but it is baltic today. Minus 2 and feels it, despite the bright sunshine.

The snow that fell last week has crystallised - i bet it would look beautiful under a microscope.


----------



## lullabydream

Well no snow.. What a surprise but cold!


----------



## willa

Snow snow and more snow


----------



## kimthecat




----------



## tabelmabel

Nice snowman you have built there, @kimthecat


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> View attachment 460832


Was the carrot nose being stolen there?

We need an identikit or close up photo to recognise the suspect


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Was the carrot nose being stolen there?
> 
> We need an identikit or close up photo to recognise the suspect


:Hilarious She'll be on the TV ,Criminals caught on Camera. She though about it but didn't though. They get pieces of carrot daily anyway.


----------



## margy

No snow here in the north east. I think the pennines shelter us from weather coming from the west. But there is a saying that when the north wind doth blow we shall have snow.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Looks like today is going to be the best this week 










Sun predicted all day


----------



## MilleD

It's a glorious one this morning, if a tad chilly :Happy


----------



## lullabydream

@MilleD it's chilly here but of course no snow lots of frost.

@Lurcherlad just looked at my weather app.. Which often lies several times has told me it's snowing when clearly not. Very similiar forecast here all week except no sun, cloudy today and replace your snow day with more rain! Overall view cold though I think or will feel it


----------



## Lurcherlad

Still sunny!


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Still sunny!


We have sun, and a slight raised temperature too. All frost gone which looked set in for the day


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> We have sun, and a slight raised temperature too. All frost gone which looked set in for the day


Still lots of frost in the shade - even ice in places even now at 2pm.


----------



## Siskin

Sunshine all the way here and a slight snow melt. Froze hard last night so roads very icy according to my husband. I’ve not stuck even a toe outside


----------



## Jaf

Spanish rainbow. It was much prettier than this but I was driving so had to find a place to stop.


----------



## tabelmabel

Very cold here so nothing is melting. We still have the snow from last week and a heavy frost. Lots of ice. However, the sun is absolutely cracking the skies and it is a beautiful day - just stunning!


----------



## kimthecat

It is Midnight and belting down with rain , Libby and Pip have to go out soon for a last wee before bedtime. They hate the rain and I have their coats ready to put on.


----------



## tabelmabel

We have had a massive snowfall in the night! Total whiteout! Didnt see that coming, dont think it was forecast for our area.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's freezing cold and we have sleet.


----------



## loraonya

It's snowing where I am


----------



## Siskin

Current snowing on the Cotswolds and begining to settle


----------



## Happy Paws2

cold and dull.


----------



## tabelmabel

It has rained heavily _all _yesterday, _all _night and it is _still _chucking it down. 24hrs of unbroken heavy rain.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Great weather for a nice walk this morning 










Then downhill from tomorrow / could do without more rain and then snow tbh


----------



## Siskin

Murky and grey here with showers due later.

Going to get much colder over the weekend and into next week


----------



## tabelmabel

Forgot to add it is blowing a howling gale too


----------



## ebonycat

It’s been lovely weather in Essex the last two days 

But tonight from midnight it’s meant to start snowing & won’t stop until Wednesday or Thursday :Bawling

I really hate snow & ice.
Don’t get me wrong it’s nice to look at when it first settles, but when & if you have to go out in it it’s horrid & I’m very accident prone & do not walk well in ice. Plus about ten years ago when I broke my foot slipping down my stairs indoors I had to have emergency surgery on my foot & I was in a cast up to my knee for three months & I still have metal pins holding my bones in place.

I really hope it’s not going to be as bad as my little weather app is saying it’s going to be.


----------



## catz4m8z

ebonycat said:


> But tonight from midnight it's meant to start snowing & won't stop until Wednesday or Thursday :Bawling
> 
> I really hate snow & ice.
> .


me too. I checked out 3 different weather reports and they all say the same. Snow's a comin'!:Wideyed (doesnt often happen where I am!)


----------



## ebonycat

catz4m8z said:


> me too. I checked out 3 different weather reports and they all say the same. Snow's a comin'!:Wideyed (doesnt often happen where I am!)


Same here, we sometimes miss the bad weather here.
But everything is telling me snow is on its way tonight :Bawling


----------



## tabelmabel

Baltic with a bit of snow here


----------



## Lurcherlad

Snowing now, settling and set to get worse and go on through the night and tomorrow 










Just been out to put more food down for the birds.


----------



## tabelmabel

Our snow has just gone heavy. Much the same as yours just now @Lurcherlad


----------



## Siskin

No snow but very cold and windy


----------



## ebonycat

Well it started snowing heavily just after 9am this morning & hasn't stopped all day.
At the moment it’s not settling much, only in certain places but my worry is if the ground freezes tonight & it carries on snowing then it will settle.
It’s icy cold out there.

It’s meant carry on snowing Monday & Tuesday, sunny on Wednesday & Thursday, snow on Friday.
Really hope the ground & roads are clear on Friday as Lady dog has a vet appointment, she’s diabetic & had cataract surgery four years ago so has to have two different types of eye drops & an eye ointment daily.
I buy them from Boots the chemist & online so I just need a six month written prescription but they need to see her first.


----------



## tabelmabel

ebonycat said:


> Really hope the ground & roads are clear on Friday as Lady dog has a vet appointment, she's diabetic & had cataract surgery four years ago so has to have two different types of eye drops & an eye ointment daily.


I hope it is clear enough for you to travel. I love snow . . .unless i have to drive in it. Then it really is not fun at all.


----------



## ebonycat

tabelmabel said:


> I hope it is clear enough for you to travel. I love snow . . .unless i have to drive in it. Then it really is not fun at all.


As I'm critically extremely vulnerable due to lung disease I'm meant to be staying indoors as much as I can but I've no one else that can take her.
My mum who drives but she's disabled so she needs to be careful, my step father doesn't drive.
I have two brothers but one lives in Australia, the other who's local but only helps me out if there's something in it for him


----------



## rona

Gloriously cold. I am really looking forward to the next week 

Snow a bonus


----------



## tabelmabel

ebonycat said:


> As I'm critically extremely vulnerable due to lung disease I'm meant to be staying indoors as much as I can but I've no one else that can take her.


Is there a pet taxi available like @ForestWomble has booked?


----------



## tabelmabel

rona said:


> New Gloriously cold. I am really looking forward to the next week


Oh, @rona that is mad! I only just recently found out about this cracking ice open to have a swim in freezing water. Great for the cardio vascular system apparently.

Pretty. But i do like to be warm


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold, dry, windy and dull.


----------



## rona

tabelmabel said:


> Oh, @rona that is mad! I only just recently found out about this cracking ice open to have a swim in freezing water. Great for the cardio vascular system apparently.
> 
> Pretty. But i do like to be warm


I had thought about starting wild swimming, but I think I'd better start in the summer to acclimatize myself. Just need to buy a wetsuit


----------



## tabelmabel

Ha ha @rona - apparently you start by building up with cold showers in your house and once you can do a good length in a freezing cold shower without having a heart attack, you are ready for wild swimming sans wetsuit


----------



## catz4m8z

eesh...wild swimming in winter sounds like some sort of corporal punishment!


Been snowing all day here but not really settling. The ground is just a sludgy mess and its supposed to snow overnight too which means ice tomorrow.


----------



## lullabydream

Well apparently it was supposed to snow all day to but it didn't. 

Fairly cold though.


----------



## tabelmabel

We have a thin but complete covering now. Windy and really cold too.


----------



## lullabydream

tabelmabel said:


> We have a thin but complete covering now. Windy and really cold too.


Every weather app is saying it should be heavy snow showers for us now.. Errrr nope not at all!


----------



## HarlequinCat

I keep being disappointed by the weather apps, they keep forecasting snow, then its either raining or sunny instead .

Freezing out there though


----------



## ForestWomble

ebonycat said:


> As I'm critically extremely vulnerable due to lung disease I'm meant to be staying indoors as much as I can but I've no one else that can take her.
> My mum who drives but she's disabled so she needs to be careful, my step father doesn't drive.
> I have two brothers but one lives in Australia, the other who's local but only helps me out if there's something in it for him





tabelmabel said:


> Is there a pet taxi available like @ForestWomble has booked?


ebonycat - I would recommend contacting your vet tomorrow and asking if they can recommend a pet taxi, the one I'm going to be using was all sorted for me through the vet.


----------



## ebonycat

tabelmabel said:


> Is there a pet taxi available like @ForestWomble has booked?


I've just seen yours & @ForestWomble message, I'll give my vet a call in the morning & ask.
Thank you x


----------



## lullabydream

HarlequinCat said:


> I keep being disappointed by the weather apps, they keep forecasting snow, then its either raining or sunny instead .
> 
> Freezing out there though


Same here I think they should issue us compensation for not bringing us the snow they keep promising!


----------



## kimthecat

Brr! Arctic wind and a smattering of snow


----------



## lullabydream

Still no snow here!


----------



## tabelmabel

Just a thin covering here blowing around in strong wind. I dont think we are forecast to get much


----------



## Lurcherlad

Proper covering of snow this morning - Jack popped out for a very quick wee.










Glad none of us need to drive anywhere .... getting off our estate is always tricky with ice and snow.

Jack will need his thick coat on when I take him out - don't think he'll want to go far though.

Will still do my Monday walk with neighbour later to the shops for fresh bread, maybe avoiding the usual, hilly route 

More forecast throughout the day and -1, -2 brrr!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Light snow hardly covering the ground at the moment but the sky looks full of it.


----------



## Boxer123

It blew a gale last night I've had no sleep woke up to a dusting


----------



## tabelmabel

We have a complete whiteout but it is very thin.


----------



## Siskin

There must have been a bit of snow overnight as we have the thinnest of coverings. Whether it will snow any more I don’t know, the weather radar app I have is showing snow heading this way but sort of parting in the middle as it gets closer and missing us altogether whereas either side will have snow


----------



## tabelmabel

Been out in ours and it is about 2cms deep at best. However, it is that dry powdery snow and murphy is just made for that!


He absolutely loves it and has been running and rolling like a young pup


----------



## catz4m8z

So flippin' cold today! That wind goes right through you, me and the dogs only went as far as the park across the road for a quick tromp through the snow this morning.
Dogs are now smooshed together in a little ball leaning againest the heater....my house may be abit cold!LOL:Shy


----------



## tabelmabel

Just looked out and it is blowing heavy snow. Was going to walk to shop but might have to have a re think.


----------



## tabelmabel




----------



## lullabydream

You will never believe this but from 12:20am it started to snow, so at 6am we had a thin covering.
6:10am it tried really hard to do that heavy snow, you know the type that you look at it and you can't tell if its falling or rising up.
6:15 Fluttery snow
11:00 Most snow gone.. Thank you sun

Although it has tried to snow a bit through out the sat. Had a flurry this evening to give a slight covering and temperature has dropped 

Who knows if I will get a snowy walk with all the dogs!


----------



## rona

Went on a brisk 2hour walk. My kinda weather this........loved it


----------



## ebonycat

Well today’s been freezing, absolutely freezing cold.
Woke up in the early hours, around 1 or 2am, & there was a light covering of snow on the ground.
It was still snowing heavily when I went back up to bed.
Came downstairs again around 6am to thick covering on the ground.

Bin men normally come around here Monday morning’s but they’ve not been today at all.
Lunchtime my gp surgery called me to see if I was free this afternoon to have my Covid vaccine, so my mum came & picked me up (I don’t drive) & drove me to the clinic that is giving the vaccines, it’s about a fifteen/ twenty minute drive away.
The roads were clear but the paths are like sheets of ice.

Temperature has been about -2 all day & it’s started snowing again now. It’s meant to stop snowing around 6am tomorrow & then start to get a little warmer as the day goes on, no more snow forecasted for tomorrow.
Wednesday is supposed to be better still, with even a little sun forecasted.
I’m hoping that the snow & ice will be melting by Wednesday.


----------



## lullabydream

It's snowing, it's snowing... Am hoping tomorrow I will get snow dog pictures. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> It's snowing, it's snowing... Am hoping tomorrow I will get snow dog pictures. Fingers crossed!


I used to love the snow, I really did but I slipped down my stairs indoors about ten years ago & I don't know how I managed it but my left foot broke in five places. I had to have emergency surgery on it to have it pinned back together again, so now I've now got metal work holding the bones in place.
I was in a cast up to my knee for three months.
Since then whenever it snows I'm terrified of slipping & falling.


----------



## lullabydream

Stopped snowing... Maybe that's our couples of yearly snow who knows. Might get a big surprise in the morning or none at all!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Heavy snow


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Went on a brisk 2hour walk. My kinda weather this........loved it


It was definitely quiet on our walk yesterday - far few people out


----------



## tabelmabel

Lots and lots of snow for us today. Murph will be in his element


----------



## HarlequinCat

I've noticed it's a lot quieter in the freezing cold. It's lovely. Even yesterday when we were a little late getting out the place was deserted mostly. Only the hardy dog walker out


----------



## Siskin

Very, very cold and still quite windy, but at least it’s sunny which makes it look nicer


----------



## ForestWomble

Woke to a tiny sprinkling of snow here, sky looks heavy with snow so expecting more later,


----------



## ForestWomble

ebonycat said:


> I've just seen yours & @ForestWomble message, I'll give my vet a call in the morning & ask.
> Thank you x


Just wondering if you had any success?

Also, just wanted to add, when you are told the price, check its for both ways, I was told how much it would cost, it was a lot so thought it was for both ways, had a nasty shock today to find the price I was given was for one way only!


----------



## lullabydream

Snow lasted till about 11..still on roof tops but gone on paths and roads!

Not fair. I couldn't get up early as joy of being an insomniac took sleeping tablet which I do once in a blue moon!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Gonna be a cold one tonight...










Brrr!


----------



## rona

Glorious..........face getting a bit sore though...........had to slap on a load of cream tonight


----------



## Beth78

Its sunny but very chilly this morning in the South East, were all wrapped up waiting for walkies time.


----------



## tabelmabel

Minus ELEVEN???!!! WHAT??????


----------



## Siskin

Supposed to go down to -6c here tonight.

When we lived in Berlin it regularly went down to -20c during the winter yet didn’t seem to feel as cold as here. Didn’t always get a strong wind with very low temperatures, just lots of snow and bright sunshine and very cold.


----------



## tabelmabel

Happily i can say it definitely is not minus 11. It is very sunny and actually not a bad day but omg it is hard going in that snow.

Tilly got lost of course. Blew the whistle and heard some very distant barking. Well, i wasnt going after her. She presently emerged from the trees down at the bottom of a huge, sweeping fairway, panicked.

The snow is so deep for her it is touching the underside of her belly so she sort of kangarooed her way back to me, absoloutely knackered she was!

She stuck right by my side all the rest of the way. We were both worn out. It was mid calf level on me.

Murph didnt come. He went on his own walk with my daughter where it wasnt as deep


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sunny, dry but cold.

Snow and ice is melting though, thankfully.

It was like an ice rink when I took Jack out first thing.


----------



## ForestWomble

Right now the sky looks strange, out my kitchen its blue sky and sunny, out the lounge it's dark grey/black, very odd!


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> Happily i can say it definitely is not minus 11. It is very sunny and actually not a bad day but omg it is hard going in that snow.
> 
> Tilly got lost of course. Blew the whistle and heard some very distant barking. Well, i wasnt going after her. She presently emerged from the trees down at the bottom of a huge, sweeping fairway, panicked.
> 
> The snow is so deep for her it is touching the underside of her belly so she sort of kangarooed her way back to me, absoloutely knackered she was!
> 
> She stuck right by my side all the rest of the way. We were both worn out. It was mid calf level on me.
> 
> Murph didnt come. He went on his own walk with my daughter where it wasnt as deep


Some years ago we had snow that was almost up to my knees. Took the dog for a walk following the trail across the field that someone else had made as it was such hard work breaking a new one. At the field gate they must have felt the same as me as the track came to a sudden stop, I presume they turned round and didn't teleport out. I tried to go on but soon became exhausted and turned back too.


----------



## Beth78

ForestWomble said:


> Right now the sky looks strange, out my kitchen its blue sky and sunny, out the lounge it's dark grey/black, very odd!


Weird, I remember one day walking the dog, it was a nice sunny day. Then we heard this Whooshing sound, we looked down the road and saw a sheet of rain and shade rushing towards us. We got totally soaked. A strange and wonderful experience.


----------



## Siskin

Beth78 said:


> Weird, I remember one day walking the dog, it was a nice sunny day. Then we heard this Whooshing sound, we looked down the road and saw a sheet of rain and shade rushing towards us. We got totally soaked. A strange and wonderful experience.


That's happened to me too, it's the most oddest thing. I was sat outside and I could here this whooshing sound and couldn't figure out what it was until I looked up and saw this rain heading towards me. It's a very strange thing


----------



## ForestWomble

Beth78 said:


> Weird, I remember one day walking the dog, it was a nice sunny day. Then we heard this Whooshing sound, we looked down the road and saw a sheet of rain and shade rushing towards us. We got totally soaked. A strange and wonderful experience.





Siskin said:


> That's happened to me too, it's the most oddest thing. I was sat outside and I could here this whooshing sound and couldn't figure out what it was until I looked up and saw this rain heading towards me. It's a very strange thing


Very strange. I remember at school once, it was break time and we were all gathered at one end of the playground in the sun, while at the other end it was raining.


----------



## Beth78

ForestWomble said:


> Very strange. I remember at school once, it was break time and we were all gathered at one end of the playground in the sun, while at the other end it was raining.


Its gotta start somewhere I suppose.


----------



## ebonycat

ForestWomble said:


> Just wondering if you had any success?
> 
> Also, just wanted to add, when you are told the price, check its for both ways, I was told how much it would cost, it was a lot so thought it was for both ways, had a nasty shock today to find the price I was given was for one way only!


Sorry for some reason I missed your message yesterday 

When I spoke to my mum yesterday (I don't drive, she does) she said that my step father will go with her & Lady so it will save me having to go out.
Thank you for mentioning pet taxi though, I've saved the number just in case I need them in the future x


----------



## ForestWomble

ebonycat said:


> Sorry for some reason I missed your message yesterday
> 
> When I spoke to my mum yesterday (I don't drive, she does) she said that my step father will go with her & Lady so it will save me having to go out.
> Thank you for mentioning pet taxi though, I've saved the number just in case I need them in the future x


That must be a huge relief for you. 
That's OK, it's good to know there are other options.


----------



## kamui675

The weather is cold thats why I decided to change my old hvac system into new. Firstly I bought new heat pump https://www.thefurnaceoutlet.com/heat-pumps.html The hardware is able to push hot air into building. It can also be configured to remove hot air from the building. So very convy tool.


----------



## tabelmabel

Beth78 said:


> Weird, I remember one day walking the dog, it was a nice sunny day. Then we heard this Whooshing sound, we looked down the road and saw a sheet of rain and shade rushing towards us. We got totally soaked. A strange and wonderful experience.


We had that amazing experience once driving from Scotland to England. It was torrential rain all the way to England (a good 2.5 hrs drive in the rain)

And just as we crossed the border, it just "switched off" roads dry, sunshine bright. Looked behind us to a sheet of heavy rain.

It continued lovely going south.

We also had it raining at the back of our house once but not at the front!


----------



## catz4m8z

well, its beautiful and sunny out today but still brass monkey weather! Did snow abit more overnight and the temp is supposed to be -3 out. 
Im still not braving the pavements though as its too icy so the dogs and me are having a long weekend at home (it should start melting by sunday so normal services can be resumed!).


----------



## tabelmabel

Well you know my device said minus 11 yesterday and it wasnt minus 11?


It says minus SEVENTEEN today!!!!!

OH has confirmed the actual temp is minus 7.2.

Brought in our milk this morning frozen solid


----------



## MilleD

Only -1 here but apparently feels like -6. Been outside in a t-shirt and it was a little nippy.

I've de-iced the water in the bird feeder but not sure how long that will last. But given them a load of chopped up suet block so that should keep them happy for a while.


----------



## margy

On the news this morning it said it's the coldest it's been in Braemar for 25yrs. We went there on holiday years ago, it's a lovely place. The photos showing the snow looked like a Christmas card, but it was very deep with cars completely covered. Anywhere near you @tablemabel?


----------



## MilleD

margy said:


> On the news this morning it said it's the coldest it's been in Braemar for 25yrs. We went there on holiday years ago, it's a lovely place. The photos showing the snow looked like a Christmas card, but it was very deep with cars completely covered. Anywhere near you @tablemabel?


Is that where there's a ski resort? I remember kids from school going there and Aviemore in the winter.

We could never afford that sort of glamour


----------



## margy

I think Aviemore is near there, I vaguely remember going past there on the way and Balmoral is near too. We stayed in a b&b just outside Braemar and on going to the shops we noticed people parking up and not locking their cars. On chatting to a local they said crime rate was nil there.


----------



## tabelmabel

margy said:


> Anywhere near you @tablemabel?


No - im much further south - in between edinburgh and perth


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny and freezing cold. the birds water dish was frozen to the table and we had to put hot water round it before we could bring in house to run hot water in it to get the ice out.


----------



## tabelmabel

You can see both braemar and aviemore on this map. And me in kinross, much further south


----------



## rona

Just stunning. Been out from 7-10am with the camera

Love this weather ..................


----------



## tabelmabel

It is pretty @rona but oh my word it is exhausting to walk in. I have been out with the dogs and was going to walk up to sains but ive actually dug out the car instead.

Would have probably been quicker to walk - it took a good 10 mins to get the snow off roof and bonnet.

Now i have to see if it will actually move off the drive. The plough has been and carved out a path on the road so i will be ok if i can get the car to the ploughed bit.

Just having to lift each leg high for every step is really knackering. My legs must be heavy!


----------



## kimthecat

Freezing earlier when we walked but the sun has come out now.


----------



## margy

tabelmabel said:


> It is pretty @rona but oh my word it is exhausting to walk in. I have been out with the dogs and was going to walk up to sains but ive actually dug out the car instead.
> 
> Would have probably been quicker to walk - it took a good 10 mins to get the snow off roof and bonnet.
> 
> Now i have to see if it will actually move off the drive. The plough has been and carved out a path on the road so i will be ok if i can get the car to the ploughed bit.
> 
> Just having to lift each leg high for every step is really knackering. My legs must be heavy!


Good luck driving your car, it's always tricky driving on frozen snow. In the winter of 2010 when we had a really heavy snow fall I was fed up of getting stuck in the snow and neighbours having to push me. I invested in some snow tyres, they were certainly worth the money getting me around when other cars were sliding all over, I'd drive merrily past them. Since then I've had them put on when snow was forecast and not used them for the past few years.With milder weather. The main drawback was having to pay to get them on and of.I have a bigger car now so they're sitting in my garage. This time I've bought Michelin cross climate tyres, they boast being good in all weathers but because I'm not driving at the moment due to my sore shoulder and being off work I haven't been able to see for myself if their any good.


----------



## catz4m8z

tabelmabel said:


> Just having to lift each leg high for every step is really knackering. My legs must be heavy!


We dont have any heavy snow here but the ice is bad. I swear I had a tension headache after walking to work just because I had everything clenched in anticipation of falling over!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## HarlequinCat

-1 felt like -9 when we went for a walk this morning, it was a bit brisk, and the wind made your ears actually hurt! I enjoyed it though. We walked through areas that would usually be boggy and very muddy but the ground was hard as rock and crunchy. Love this weather


----------



## tabelmabel

Very sunny here and doesnt feel at all cold. I managed to get the car going but it was hard going sliding about in all the ruts. On the way back, we got stuck totally! But i reversed back a bit, took a different angle and got going again.

Successfully arrived back with enough shopping for the next wee while


----------



## margy

More snow forecast for my area today.


----------



## Beth78

Icy with blue skies and sunshine in Reading, perfect for a nice long dog walk.


----------



## tabelmabel

Still loads of snow and cold. Not as sunny as yesterday. It isnt fresh snow so it will be that frozen type all rutted with footprints; walking will be tricky!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny and freezing cold


----------



## Siskin

Just been for a walk in the village, my husband dropped me off at the top of the village whilst he was going somewhere to take Isla for a walk. By heck it’s cold, made worse by a strong rude wind as we say here, the type that goes through you rather then politely around. Very relieved to be back by the fire again


----------



## Blackadder

Same here! According to my car it's minus 2... get in the wind though & it feels like minus "oh my god"!


----------



## tabelmabel

Yeah the wind had got up here too. We are at minus 5 today. But the snow plough has been at last! So walking on the road is easy enough. Pavements very bad and the plough has piled snow up off the roads and onto the pavements


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dull, Windy and very cold, it took ages to thaw the ice in the birds water bowl under the hot tap.


----------



## tabelmabel

Love the ice cube pic!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Gorgeous bright sunny morning 

-1 but feeling much colder with a bitter east wind.


----------



## tabelmabel

Icicles on my house this morning. And now. Cold:Cold:Coldfeet


----------



## Lurcherlad

We went somewhere for a long walk but bailed quickly as it was absolutely perishing in the freezing wind, despite being dressed for the Antarctic! 

The churned up mud was frozen and impossible to walk on.

I was surprised to see so many little kids being dragged around in the freezing cold .... none of them looked like they were actually enjoying it and their little faces were red with the cold and their noses were running. Quite a number of younger tots in buggies too - inadequately wrapped up imo. They would have been better off indoors today 

We headed off for coffee and cake instead


----------



## rona

Think I had better get the shorts out for tomorrow 14c


----------



## tabelmabel

Flippin' 'eck!! It is very, very windy out there! Woke me up, howling gale.

Not cold though i dont think but with the wind chill factor im not looking forward to today's walk.


----------



## margy

Lovely day here today but rain forecast for tomorrow. Hope it's not too heavy I have a damp patch just appeared under the ceiling in my spare bedroom. On checking outside the flashing is peeling back on the roof. I think mine is the house that Jack built. There always seems to be some sort of work to be done. We've just had the kitchen floor joists repaired now this.


----------



## tabelmabel

Stayed windy here all day and very cold in the wind. No rain though. It is still blowing a gale now


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Lovely day here today but rain forecast for tomorrow. Hope it's not too heavy I have a damp patch just appeared under the ceiling in my spare bedroom. On checking outside the flashing is peeling back on the roof. I think mine is the house that Jack built. There always seems to be some sort of work to be done. We've just had the kitchen floor joists repaired now this.


Oh no. Rain rain and more rain here.


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no. Rain rain and more rain here.


Same here


----------



## tabelmabel

margy said:


> On checking outside the flashing is peeling back on the roof. I think mine is the house that Jack built


Nightmare that. We have 4 dormers on our house and one at the front has leaked twice. We tried to claim insurance once as the leak co incided with a windy night but the guy came and said it was wear and tear.

Madly though, there was a tiny brown mark on the ceiling where rain had come in. We had just decorated so had no intention of doing it again. But the insurance guy said he could award £300 for a full room re dec and we could put that to the dormer.

We had the dormer totally re felted and guaranteed for 10 yrs but it has done 13 now with no further probs so far.

Leaky rooves are really troublesome though. Hope you can get it sorted


----------



## HarlequinCat

Very wet and rather windy. Our walks are like a quagmire at the moment. Very mild too


----------



## margy

Yes weirdly mild here tonight. I haven't had the heating on much today and had to open a window at tea time whilst cooking it got hot indoors.


----------



## catz4m8z

Been beautiful today! Sunny and mild.
Heatings off and Ive had the back door and windows open all day getting some fresh air.:Smug


----------



## tabelmabel

Blowing a howling gale. Dull. Mild. Heating is on!


----------



## rona

Too warm ...........I want the frost back!


----------



## stuaz

Warm and dry day. The tortoises enjoyed a brief taste of early spring!


----------



## Boxer123

Feels balmy ! So much warmer than last week.


----------



## Lurcherlad

13 c here and dry.

OH and I are going to try the walk that was completely flooded the other week when the river overflowed - might still be muddy, but passable, hopefully.


----------



## Siskin

You're lucky @Lurcherlad, raining here and 11c. Miserable is the word that springs to mind. The snowdrops look nice though instead of being collapsed on the ground due to the freezing temperatures a week ago


----------



## Happy Paws2

Overcast and not as cold as the last few days.



Lurcherlad said:


> 13 c here and dry.
> 
> OH and I are going to try the walk that was completely flooded the other week when the river overflowed - might still be muddy, but passable, hopefully.


Hope it's OK and you enjoy your walk.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Had a lovely walk in the sunshine ... so warm I even had to take my mac off for most of it


----------



## tabelmabel

Worst weather of all today. The rain is absolutely torrential. Battering the windows hard.

I dont want to go out at all. Murphy won't either


----------



## kimthecat

Sunny day but windy here


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beautiful sunny morning but a very strong cold wind.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very windy tonight, up the road wheelie bins have been blow over, paper blowing all over the place. We just have moved both of ours close to the front door so they don't blow over during the night.


----------



## tabelmabel

Snowing!!!!


----------



## kimthecat

Horrible . Windy and wet.


----------



## catz4m8z

tabelmabel said:


> Snowing!!!!


brrrr! Its March though...surely the weather knows its not allowed to snow any more!!?:Shifty

Hail showers here. Blimmin' huge pointy icy cold hail showers. 
Luckily dogs all went for a decent walk this morning before it started.:Smug


----------



## Beth78

It's clear skies here in south east, I went on a lovely sunny walk by the river earlier to feed the swans, it is bit chilly but I like a chill in the air.

We've got a long dog walk planned for tomorrow morning so hopefully it will be clear skies again.


----------



## tabelmabel

No snow today, bright and sunny. Not too warm 7 degrees


----------



## tabelmabel

Roasting! Today and yesterday have been like high summer! Just glorious - been out in the garden and no coat needed.

But i saw the weather forecast and see England is under a cloud?


----------



## Happy Paws2

A little warmer but dull.


----------



## tabelmabel

Really sunny here and 19 degrees. I think that is 68 degrees in old money. Very warm anyway


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Really sunny here and 19 degrees. I think that is 68 degrees in old money. Very warm anyway


Where are you ? I'm freezing.


----------



## tabelmabel

Still in Scotland:Hilarious No heating on - honestly it is really warm here - that's right isnt it @JoanneF ?


----------



## JoanneF

My car measured 17⁰ today. On my weekly trip out of the drive for click and collect.

Sorry, I've not been following the thread but I sat in the garden with a t-shirt on today and yesterday, with my factor 50 sunscreen on.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Wet......


----------



## Siskin

Damp, dreary and windy


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh dear. What a pity it seems wet in England

Sun is cracking the skies again here in Scotland. We are having a mini heatwave


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Oh dear. What a pity it seems wet in England
> 
> Sun is cracking the skies again here in Scotland. We are having a mini heatwave


9 degrees here sat on the sofa freezing using loki as a blanket.


----------



## tabelmabel

It is amazing how different it can be in England and Scotland - throughout the thread, i have noticed a pattern of opposite weather often.

Im sure it will reverse soon - it is set to cool again here from next week


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> 9 degrees here sat on the sofa freezing using* loki as a blanket*.


Can I borrow Sox as you using him.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Can I borrow Sox as you using him.


You can they are great blankets little water bottles only issue if you need the toilet you can't go.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> You can they are great blankets little water bottles *only issue if you need the toilet you can't go*.


I remember that feeling well, almost wetting myself because I didn't want to wake the Dillon up.


----------



## Lurcherlad

tabelmabel said:


> Oh dear. What a pity it seems wet in England
> 
> Sun is cracking the skies again here in Scotland. We are having a mini heatwave


Not here in Essex.

We had a high of 11c but it felt much warmer as I worked in the garden for a couple of hours 

Even enough sun to power the solar fountain in the pond.


----------



## tabelmabel

Things have taken a dive here in Scotland. Was glorious, sunny and warm til yesterday.

Then the temp plummeted. And i mean *plummeted*! Dont know what the temp actually is but it is baltic. Like proper winter temps again.

And very, very windy. No rain though.


----------



## Lurcherlad

There was a frost on the grass this morning and a bit of a chill in the air but enjoyed a nice cross country walk to the farm shop for a coffee, and back ... 8km .... and ended up tying my coat round my waist as it warmed up.

Sun eventually broke through with a high of 11C


----------



## Siskin

Nice out when I went for a walk, not overly warm but I warmed up walking up a hill or two. There’s some wet and cold weather coming our way for the end of the week


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> There was a frost on the grass this morning and a bit of a chill in the air but enjoyed a nice cross country walk to the farm shop for a coffee, and back ... 8km .... and ended up tying my coat round my waist as it warmed up.
> 
> Sun eventually broke through with a high of 11C





Siskin said:


> Nice out when I went for a walk, not overly warm but I warmed up walking up a hill or two. There's some wet and cold weather coming our way for the end of the week


Good walking weather wasn't it?

Supposed to be this temp next week when I swim outdoors


----------



## kimthecat

Nice and sunny today.


----------



## margy

Keep having to postpone meeting my friend for a walk. I was meant to meet her last Friday but it rained so have arranged to meet this Friday and looks like it's going to rain again!


----------



## tabelmabel

Dont think there are words evolved yet to describe the current weather situation here outside my house today.

I was awoken by rain battering so hard against the window, howling gales - omg it is bad. Really, really bad.

Sopposed to meet a friend for a walk today but i think she will call off. And i wont blame her. Be full waterproofs on for me.

On a plus side, social distancing should be a cinch.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Looks like wind and rain all day with a high of 11 degrees.

Promising 21 degrees here Tuesday!


----------



## tabelmabel

Lurcherlad said:


> Promising 21 degrees here Tuesday!


Woweeeee


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold, windy and it's trying to rain.


----------



## Siskin

Raining steadily here, feels colder although I haven’t been out, not long got up to be honest:Smuggrin


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws2 said:


> Cold, windy and *it's trying to rain.*


Cancel that, it's absolutely pouring down.


----------



## tabelmabel

Against all odds, it has brightened here. Very windy but rain off


----------



## Siskin

Brightened up here too after a horrendous downpour. There are showers forecast, but looking at the weather radar they are few and far between at the moment.


----------



## Jim40

Bit slow putting this on AND I know it's only the 2nd or 3rd day of spring but I thought our usual summer had come early with a really heavy hail stones shower. That was yesterday with our n/e Scotland weather and it's been really cold. Still looking for our forecasters warm spell they keep telling us about.


----------



## tabelmabel

We are the same here in central Scotland - blowing a howling gale and battering rain


----------



## willa

Raining here. But meant to be sun and blue sky next 3 days.they say 21c on Wednesday


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold and wet hoping for warmer weather later in the week,


----------



## HarlequinCat

Very windy here and cloudy. Though hopefully our forecast for tomorrow says it will be mild and sunny :Joyful


----------



## tabelmabel

Absolutely tipping it down


----------



## diefenbaker

Wonderful sunny day in South Hampshire today. I even had an ice cream.


----------



## Siskin

Been lovely here too, really warmed up during the afternoon


----------



## margy

diefenbaker said:


> Wonderful sunny day in South Hampshire today. I even had an ice cream.


My brother lives in the New Forest and it's always warmer there than here in the north. 17 here today with a chilly wind.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lovely, sunny and warm. OH is in the garden cutting the hedge.


----------



## Siskin

One word - glorious


----------



## lullabydream

Lovely.. Can you believe my town is forecast sleet next week with our city!

Sleet is the nearest am going to get to snow. It has snowed and disappeared again as late as end of April before.

So we will have to see!


----------



## tabelmabel

Not great here. Dull, grey, windy. But mild. Horrible yesterday too. And the day before. We arent having your nice weather up here at all.


----------



## Lurcherlad

23 degrees and glorious!


----------



## tabelmabel

Still grey and blowing a hoolie here


----------



## MilleD

Beautiful sunshine and all 3 cats enjoying it earlier!


----------



## margy

We had a sunny day 17 degrees just nice. But going to be very cold by Fri


----------



## kimthecat

Lovely and warm! We had a lovely walk today.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> We had a sunny day 17 degrees just nice. But going to be very cold by Fri


Over 21 degrees yesterday here but forecast snow next week ! My body is confused.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Expecting a high of 23 today in sunny Essex


----------



## Happy Paws2

It looks like it's going to be another nice warm day.


----------



## HarlequinCat

It was nice yesterday up to 19c, today though is going to be cooler here, 14c maybe 15c? At the moment high hazy clouds are hiding the sun


----------



## tabelmabel

Grey, billowing gales and heavy rain showers


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Was lovely and sunny earlier on but has clouded over and gone grey again now


----------



## margy

Here too. It was warm and sunny until 5 now it's cold and cloudy.


----------



## tabelmabel

Just seen weather for today. 24 degrees is norfolk today and 6 degrees where i am. Brrrrrr!


----------



## margy

I wouldn't like 24 degrees too hot for me. We've been 19 just right. But 10 degrees lower tomorrow.


----------



## lullabydream

Feels icy and windy but will it really snow as forecast at 10 am, after a beautiful hot day yesterday...

Time will tell!


----------



## lullabydream

OMG the tiniest of tiniest dancing snow flakes are just about visible with the naked eye from the window 

Unbelievable considering what yesterday's weather was like!


----------



## Bisbow

It has just started to snow here


----------



## margy

No snow here but the wind could cut you in half. Freezing.


----------



## tabelmabel

Same here @margy :Cold


----------



## Happy Paws2

We had flurry first thing, now it's sunny, windy and icy cold.


----------



## Bisbow

We have April showers
Sunshine, snow shower, sunshine, snow showers etc
All along with a bitter wind


----------



## Siskin

I’ve just come back from a walk in the village and it was quite nice. I wrapped up warm but go a bit too warm as I walked along and had to unzip my fleece jacket. The winds dropping away now and the sun is out


----------



## catz4m8z

Beautiful sunshine and blue skies:Woot

but the wind is apparently trying to freeze my face off....:Shifty


----------



## Siskin

We had a tiny snow shower about half an hour ago


----------



## tabelmabel

Snowing here. Just thin flakes. Windy and cold again.


----------



## Siskin

Heavier snow shower now, all over the washing too


----------



## lullabydream

Stop showing off @Siskin
It's freezing but bright sunshine here!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

It's really freezing here and we just had a mini blizzard! Just put heating up to 22 - feeling extravagant


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> Stop showing off @Siskin
> It's freezing but bright sunshine here!


Awwwww haven't you had any. You can have it if you want, I was just getting used to those nice warm sunny days


----------



## tabelmabel

Siskin said:


> Awwwww haven't you had any. You can have it if you want, I was just getting used to those nice warm sunny days


No snow envy here . Ours came to nothing. It is bright sunshine but absolutely baltic


----------



## Siskin

DanWalkersmum said:


> It's really freezing here and we just had a mini blizzard! Just put heating up to 22 - feeling extravagant


I think we must be having your blizzard at the moment, it's even settling a bit


----------



## Siskin

Then it got heavier


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Awwwww haven't you had any. You can have it if you want, I was just getting used to those nice warm sunny days


We are getting the lightest pathetic flurry lasting a couple of minutes and still bright sunshine!


----------



## catz4m8z

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just put heating up to 22 - feeling extravagant


I had mine turned off since the end of March and was determined that was it til winter.....I totally caved today though as its sooooo cold that I was losing the feeling in my feet!LOL


----------



## kimthecat

Freezing cold wind but very dry. Its not rained for a few weeks and the ground is becoming cracked and ditches with frogs spawn drying out so I hope it will rain soon.


----------



## Siskin

Very cold today when I went for my village walk, fluffy lined fleece and gloves were the order of the day. I stopped to chat with some neighbours and there was a light snow flurry


----------



## margy

It's still very cold here but at least that freezing arctic wind has dropped.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

catz4m8z said:


> I had mine turned off since the end of March and was determined that was it til winter.....I totally caved today though as its sooooo cold that I was losing the feeling in my feet!LOL


Even with heating on I'm sitting here with a blanket over my legs too.


----------



## lullabydream

Not as cold as yesterday. No snow.

Am warm inside we have a dehumidifier on in the hallway, which looks like a building site currently. With the heat rising its quite toasty upstairs, and just warm downstairs


----------



## margy

Snow here this morning. It's melted now though.


----------



## Siskin

Snowing here


----------



## Nonnie

Frost overnight and just started snowing.


----------



## Siskin

Got up about an hour ago for a loo visit and found it was snowing with about a half inch on the ground. Still snowing now and heavily. The BBC weather app shows no snow at all.


----------



## Boxer123

Freezing last night and now snow can't believe it's April.


----------



## Beth78

We have a feild booked for whisp today, hopefully the snow lasts till then. We have a good covering here.


----------



## Siskin

Stopped now. Does look pretty


----------



## lullabydream

Sunny here!


----------



## Beth78

I just went to let the hen's out, usually they explode out of their run like orange bullets. This morning though there is strange white stuff everywhere and they are really not sure.
https://youtube.com/shorts/LqXZJ30mNlA?feature=share


----------



## margy

There was something similar on youtube showing some cows being let out of their shed for the first time. They dashed out then all turned around and retreated back into the shed because it was too cold! It was so funny to see.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lovely and sunny and freezing cold


----------



## Guest

SO jealous of the snow :Shifty


----------



## Beth78

McKenzie said:


> SO jealous of the snow :Shifty


It's all gone now, replaced by Sun.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny, 11 degrees


----------



## Siskin

Really warm when out for a walk today. Lovely to see all the flowers and plants coming back to life


----------



## ForestWomble

No snow here. Just cloudy and cold.


----------



## margy

It's been cold but sunny here. Freezing overnight so bad that I've been putting a hot water bottle in the bed. Husband doesn't like me putting my cold feet on him he says they're like heat seeking missiles!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Glorious sunny day here 

Walked in a jumper and gilet for the first time.

Expecting a high of 13c ... still chilly in the shade.


----------



## kimthecat

Really rough weather out there . rainy and high winds. Quite scary. Hoping my fence will stay up and hoping the baby sparrows I saw this morning will be ok.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Raining and blowing a hooli here in Essex!


----------



## Beth78

Yeah it's windy and raining here in the South East as well, just went to put the hens to bed and got soaked, should've worn my mac.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Started raining about 10am yesterday and hasn't stopped yet and it's very cold and still very windy it's blown our wheelie bin over.


----------



## margy

Very cold here in Northumberland this morning. There was a shower of hailstones mid morning and expected to be -2 tonight. Feel for the birds feeding their young. I've been putting extra feed of mealworms out to try and help.


----------



## Siskin




----------



## Psygon

margy said:


> Very cold here in Northumberland this morning. There was a shower of hailstones mid morning and expected to be -2 tonight. Feel for the birds feeding their young. I've been putting extra feed of mealworms out to try and help.


I'm in Northumberland too, just been sleeting here!


----------



## catz4m8z

seriously WTH is going on May?? I feel like spring should be happening by now....

The forecasts mentioned showers and hail...they didnt mention the ****ton of thunder and lightening that came with it!:Wideyed
Also very weird hail, its huge lumps but quite soft (but not really sleet). Kinda like its raining Slush Puppies!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## rona

I'm loving this weather.........far better than the heat of 2020.

I know not all of you had that, last year, but we had it from end of March


----------



## Siskin

Thunder and soft hail here too, really odd.
My husband took Isla for a walk after the last storm on an old airfield. He said there was steam rising up from the metalled bits right up to his knees, he could barely see his feet


----------



## Boxer123

It looks like Day of the Triffids in my back garden due to all the rain everything is growing; the grass, the bush, wild flowers, weeds, the bush is growing in the grass. I don't know where to start. It's good for the wildlife I guess.


----------



## Lurcherlad

In Norfolk we’ve had sun and rain today.

There was a cold wind down at the beach but it’s quite mild this evening.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> View attachment 468055


That all happened in one day here today


----------



## margy

It started of cold and cloudy here today. I was hoping for a nice day because it's my granddaughters 2nd birthday. Last year we could only sing happy birthday outside the patio doors. This year we sat at the table with the other grandparents, daughter and son plus the birthday girl and had a lovely time, the sun came out and we were able to move into the garden. It turned into a beautiful warm sunny day.


----------



## HarlequinCat

It's been nice and mild past couple of days. It's lovely


----------



## kimthecat

Yesterday the temperature hit 83F ! The hottest part of the country. Then later there was a sudden down pour. We needed the rain. Today has been sunny and cloudy , Not the heatwave we expected thank goodness.


----------



## margy

Luckily it never gets too hot up here in the north . I couldn't cope with temperatures above 22° that's just comfortable for me especially when at work.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Been a lot cooler here (east Lancashire) today, the sunset at the moment is beautiful and it looks like its going to be a warmer day tomorrow! Time for me to switch to my summer quilt I think!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cooler than yesterday, thankfully!

I’m tidying all the crud in MIL’s garden today, so grateful for that.

Expected high of 17 with good chance of rain, compared to 25 the other day and baking sun.


----------



## rona

A little rain thank goodness


----------



## kimthecat

Been raining non stop. got soaked walking Pip. libby wouldn't step out the door!


----------



## Siskin

Nice warm sunny morning, now raining pretty steadily.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Sunday and Monday were hot days, but since then been cloudy and cool. Just a bit of sun now


----------



## margy

Warm and sunny now, no rain for a few days here. I've just had to water Suzie and Belles rose. The soil in the pot felt bone dry.


----------



## kimthecat

Lovely and hot but again we really need some rain. Going out later to water baby trees at our park,


----------



## Lurcherlad

28 yesterday 

Too hot for me.

Jumped straight into a cool shower when I got home yesterday …. Bliss!


----------



## HarlequinCat

It was about the same here yesterday 27 c. Too warm! 

Bit cooler to start off here. Only 17c at moment but the sun is coming out again


----------



## urbantigers

You all need to move to Manchester. 17 and cloudy here.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lovely sunny and not to hot about 19c at the moment.


----------



## margy

Just nice here a bit breezy.I'm a bit worried about the wood pigeon nesting in the bush next to my window. I hope we don't get any strong winds or the nest may get dislodged.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are in the middle of some serious rain! Most bizarre.


----------



## rona

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are in the middle of some serious rain! Most bizarre.
> 
> View attachment 470643


Did you actually get it?

We had rain but didn't seem enough to do any good apart from make the grass grow!

Don't know what happened to the thunder storms ............


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope @rona no thunderstorms here in the end, good bit of rain but I don't think the garden looks like it was torrential as my flowers are not battered to pieces. I guess there's always time though!


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Did you actually get it?
> 
> We had rain but didn't seem enough to do any good apart from make the grass grow!
> 
> Don't know what happened to the thunder storms ............


It rained a few hours here and I saw one flash and heard one long distance rumble


----------



## Boxer123

I feel like the weather man over egged that pudding a bit. I was looking forward to a storm. An unbearably hot night last night I’m glad it’s cooling down.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> I feel like the weather man over egged that pudding a bit. I was looking forward to a storm. An unbearably hot night last night I'm glad it's cooling down.


Not for those in East Sussex apparently. Flooding near Cuckmere and Eastbourne 
Local radio had a recording of a rubble of thunder at Robertsbridge that just went on and on. That's really not far from me as the crow flies


----------



## Cully

It started with the occasional flash and distant rumble but didn't really get going until around 10pm.
Then we had a few flashes and one particularly loud bang which seemed right overhead.
Really heavy rain which seemed to be coming from all directions. Anyone out in it would have been paddling, not walking.
I must say it did its job of freshening things up. Much cooler now.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Didn't get the storms we were predicted here either. Just a bit of rain. You wouldn't know it rained overnight though. The pavements and roads are bone dry


----------



## rona

HarlequinCat said:


> Didn't get the storms we were predicted here either. Just a bit of rain. You wouldn't know it rained overnight though. The pavements and roads are bone dry


The grass wasn't this morning when out with dog


----------



## simplysardonic

After yesterday's sweltering heat it was nice to wake up to some much needed rain, appreciated here as it will save me an hour this evening with the watering cans!


----------



## kimthecat

Lots of rain at last but no thunder and lighning last night


----------



## Siskin

No rain here apart from from a few drops in the evening. I had a look at the cloud radar and it showed the cloud neatly parting as it moved north east so that my area missed it all.
Now quite sunny again.


----------



## willa

London is very wet and humid


----------



## rona

We've actually got some proper rain, just as we get to a day that I've booked an outdoor event trip 

Still, at least the temperature is now wonderfully cool  It wasn't at 5am this morning when I walked the dog!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Chucking it down, as it did most of the night and set in for the day I think.


----------



## kimthecat

@rona Thats typical 

Chucking down here too.


----------



## catz4m8z

yup, heavy rain here too. Honestly I dont mind it, in this part of the SE we rarely seem to get much rain (and if it rains it tends to do it overnight) so its quite a novelty having it absolutely **** down!
(I know Heidi will disagree with me though when I have to take her to the vets later to get her claws clipped. I guess we will test her theory that she will melt in the rain!:Nailbiting).


----------



## Siskin

Raining steadily here too. At least I won’t have to water the pots tonight


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> @rona Thats typical
> 
> Chucking down here too.


I went anyway and luckily in a gap in the rain, then went to a cafe for coffee and snack 

Nice little trip out


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> I went anyway and luckily in a gap in the rain, then went to a cafe for coffee and snack
> 
> Nice little trip out


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lots of rain don't think it's stopped all day and 13c. Very refreshing after the heat


----------



## margy

We've had no significant rain here in the northeast for weeks. There was a shower the other night but not much. I'm invited to a barbeque tomorrow, hoping it holds off until after then. Sods law it will rain!


----------



## kimthecat

Its cold and Ive put the heating on


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Its cold and Ive put the heating on


I thought it was just me feeling cold, had to put socks on again and a woolly. Considered the heating.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold and wet, it was so cold last night we gave up been wrapped in out snuggies and put the heating one for a few hours, that's the trouble when you get old you feel the cold more.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dull and muggy


----------



## Lurcherlad

Wet and chilly 

13 degrees and rain forecast practically all day.

No chance of getting out in my garden


----------



## kimthecat

Still raining and cold. Im glad I booked my holiday in may . I usually go away in June but they didnt have any vacancies.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Chilly and very wet. It's the longest day today too!


----------



## rona

Lovely, wet and chilly. Been out for a 5 mile hike this morning, 3 with OH and dog, then the rest on my own.


----------



## Siskin

Chilly here too and dry at the moment. Rain is due soon.what a miserable few days we’re having


----------



## margy

Lovely and warm here. Dried all my washing outside in no time.


----------



## Magyarmum

Not the UK but the temperature yesterday in the Hungarian city where we normally go for training.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Not the UK but the temperature yesterday in the Hungarian city where we normally go for training.


Is this normal weather or getting hotter ? Honestly I couldn't stand it.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Is this normal weather or getting hotter ? Honestly I couldn't stand it.


No it's not normal for this time of year. It's not only Hungary but most of eastern Europe and Russia. Hungary's issued a 3rd degree excessive heat alert yesterday.

Obviously I don't take the boys walking and I make sure they don't spend to much time in the sun and they have plenty of fresh water to drink, but actually they cope pretty well. The heat doesn't worry me too much because until I came to live in Hungary I lived and worked in a similar hot climate.

https://hungarytoday.hu/hungary-excessive-heat-alert-weather-forecast/

*Third Degree Excessive Heat Alert Declared in Hungary*


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> No it's not normal for this time of year. It's not only Hungary but most of eastern Europe and Russia. Hungary's issued a 3rd degree excessive heat alert yesterday.
> 
> Obviously I don't take the boys walking and I make sure they don't spend to much time in the sun and they have plenty of fresh water to drink, but actually they cope pretty well. The heat doesn't worry me too much because until I came to live in Hungary I lived and worked in a similar hot climate.
> 
> https://hungarytoday.hu/hungary-excessive-heat-alert-weather-forecast/
> 
> *Third Degree Excessive Heat Alert Declared in Hungary*


Scary we are seeing climate change in action and doing very little.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dull and damp 14c


----------



## margy

Freezing here after being so warm yesterday only 11c


----------



## Happy Paws2

Rain rain and more rain.


----------



## rona

Muggy and where I've been variable
6.30am
IMG_0717 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

7.30am
IMG_0762 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

9am
IMG_0784 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

10.30am
IMG_0848 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

10.40am
IMG_0851 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

That's sea fret for you


----------



## margy

Was sunny in my town when I set off for work but as I headed towards the coast it got murkier. Sea mist, it had burned off by mid morning and was nice and warm by afternoon.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cold all day …. Just put the heating on …. 30th June!


----------



## catz4m8z

Its monsoon season here....why?:Bored
I was pretty sure the UK didnt have a monsoon season and yet here we are....:Shifty


----------



## Siskin

Sunshine and heavy downpours. OH had trouble deciding when the optimal dog walking time was. Luckily he found it and both remained dry


----------



## margy

Horrible at work today. As I was writing my daily record sweat was dripping onto the paper from my face. The mask made it worse. I was actually pleased to get into my air conditioned car.


----------



## Nicola234

margy said:


> Horrible at work today. As I was writing my daily record sweat was dripping onto the paper from my face. The mask made it worse. I was actually pleased to get into my air conditioned car.


Feel for you it's been 27 and 28 degrees in my work all week, sweat running from everywhere :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

Very hot !


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very hot all day and now at 02.34 it's still 20c


----------



## Cully

Very hot yesterday afternoon. I was down to underwear indoors ( not my best look ). Looks similar for today too.
Shouldn't complain considering elsewhere in Europe atm.


----------



## Magyarmum

Nicola234 said:


> Feel for you it's been 27 and 28 degrees in my work all week, sweat running from everywhere :Hilarious


It's already 27C where I live in Hungary and it's only nine o'clock in the morning.

The forecast for today is 33C which is the temperature we've had for the past several weeks.


----------



## MollySmith

24 in Cambridge already and a hot sticky night. Walked Molly at 7 by the river.


----------



## MilleD

Yuk yuk yuk. Hate this humidity.

Although, as I'm self isolating, I just have to put up with it in the house.

I feel for the folks doing the Ironman in Stafford today. Would have gone out and supported them, but for the above


----------



## Lurcherlad

In a word ….. HOT!


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 472652
> 
> 
> In a word ….. HOT!


Our weather forecast till the end of July. It'll be cooler than it has been for the past 6 weeks.


----------



## Beth78

We had our walk at 7:30 and I still broke a sweat.

I've just filled Whisp's Kings and a likimat and put them in the freezer so she can have a frozen kong whilst we eat lunch in the garden. 

Too hot for me thank you very much.


----------



## HarlequinCat

26c already...Too hot, I hate it! I'm waiting for the rainy weather to come.
Lots and lots of people causing traffic jams coming to the beach, a bit of heat and sun and people just flock to here


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's 29c now to hot for me, I did sat in the garden earlier but gave up and came indoors at 11.30 and that's where I'm staying.


----------



## ForestWomble

27C here now. Far too hot for me.

Bungo has been paddling in his water bowl.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's 29c now to hot for me, I did sat in the garden earlier but gave up and came indoors at 11.30 and that's where I'm staying.


Ive been out twice today and noped back in straight away! Far too hot for me....I will vetnure out much later to water the plants but me and the dogs are hiding behind the curtains today.


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Ive been out twice today and noped back in straight away! Far too hot for me....I will vetnure out much later to water the plants but me and the dogs are hiding behind the curtains today.


I think that will be me for the rest of the week.


----------



## kimthecat

Its cooler out in the shade of the tree in the garden than indoors. I had a sleep this afternoon and woke up feeling over heated and felt I couldnt breathe but a cold drink sorted me out.


----------



## margy

Much cooler here in Northumberland today. A lovely breeze blowing through the window. I couldn't cope with the temperatures you are experiencing especially @Magyarmum . That sounds unbearable!


----------



## Lurcherlad

A hot, sticky night ahead


----------



## kimthecat

Windows open and fans on here but still very hot. Would be cooler to sleep in the garden.


----------



## Happy Paws2

To hot to sleep got fans on it's 22c at 01.22am


----------



## HarlequinCat

29c here at the moment :Bawling. My bedroom same temp. Even with windows open overnight there was no breeze so room didn't go lower than 26c.


----------



## Siskin

I’ve opened one of the front doors (I live in a weird house) in order to create a through draft which has made a lot of difference despite not much wind. I’ll be sorry to close it, but can’t leave it open all night.
Had windows open all over the house upstairs, but it didn’t make much difference last night.


----------



## margy

Siskin said:


> I've opened one of the front doors (I live in a weird house) in order to create a through draft which has made a lot of difference despite not much wind. I'll be sorry to close it, but can't leave it open all night.
> Had windows open all over the house upstairs, but it didn't make much difference last night.


I remember reading somewhere that if the air outside is as warm as inside it's best to close curtains and keep windows closed as your just letting hot air in. I have opened my lounge window tonight because it's in the shade and there's a cool breeze coming in. There's an amber weather warning for hot weather until the wkend. I think we can say we've had a good summer this year, although too hot for most!


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s reached 29 here today.

Because DS has covid, he’s stuck in his room on the south side of the house. He has his windows open, dark curtains mostly shut and a fan on and he seems happy enough.

Because of Covid I have all the upstairs windows open for ventilation. Ordinarily, I would shut the windows and pull the blinds.

My bedroom is on the north side so I am getting a bit of fresh air coming in, but the fan is directed right at me.

OH has shut himself in the lounge to work with a fan on and it’s quite cool in there …. No windows open and the south side is shielded a bit by the conservatory.

We have a thunderstorm going on atm - expected for 2-3 hours with a bit of rain.


----------



## catz4m8z

Thunderstorms and monsoon style rain here. wow, thunderstorms are completely awesome (in the literal sense of the word!).


With how the weather is lately all over the world do people still not believe global warming is a thing!?:Wideyed


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Thunderstorms and monsoon style rain here. wow, thunderstorms are completely awesome (in the literal sense of the word!).
> 
> With how the weather is lately all over the world do people still not believe global warming is a thing!?:Wideyed


It makes me really angry that people are actually revelling in the hot weather and not accepting it for what it truly is: our planet frying and drowning at the same time.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> It's reached 29 here today.
> 
> Because DS has covid, he's stuck in his room on the south side of the house. He has his windows open, dark curtains mostly shut and a fan on and he seems happy enough.
> 
> Because of Covid I have all the upstairs windows open for ventilation. Ordinarily, I would shut the windows and pull the blinds.
> 
> My bedroom is on the north side so I am getting a bit of fresh air coming in, but the fan is directed right at me.
> 
> OH has shut himself in the lounge to work with a fan on and it's quite cool in there …. No windows open and the south side is shielded a bit by the conservatory.
> 
> We have a thunderstorm going on atm - expected for 2-3 hours with a bit of rain.


Ooh I love a good thunderstorm the louder the better . Belle used to get scared so couldn't really enjoy them, but when she went deaf, roll on thunder. My dad used to unplug all appliances when a storm was forecast, just in case!


----------



## Boxer123

Slept downstairs again last night it’s just horrible upstairs so hot. The boxers didn’t move off their cool mat.


----------



## Magyarmum

A cold 16C here this morning and raining heavily. I'm wearing a thick sweater.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Overcast and a little cooler but still have the fan going, 20c


----------



## rona

Still over ruddy 30c here


----------



## HarlequinCat

28 here again. Just too hot to do anything. I honestly don't understand people who love this weather and flock to the beaches!


----------



## margy

Not very warm here today, cloudy and a bit murky.


----------



## catz4m8z

Not too bad here, just regular summer hot!
(feels weird being in the SE and not being in the hottest part of the country for a change!):Smug


----------



## Happy Paws2

few clouds around 28c


----------



## Cully

Not as hot today (SEast) with the breeze about thankfully. I'm hoping it will be cooler overnight too.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Around 30-31 degrees here in South Wales (sorry not England). Due to drop to around 26 tomorrow and then 21 with rain on Saturday, I cannot wait for some relief from this heat.


----------



## Happy Paws2

it's 30c in the shade in our garden, to hot to stay outside.


----------



## kimthecat

Had some rain, Thank Goodness. Its Cloudy and cool outside but still humid indoors despite all the windows being open.


----------



## Happy Paws2

A lot cooler 21c but it's very overcast.


----------



## rona

Rain................I'd just emptied,(two days) my 3000 litre rain tank and had started to use mains water for my veg. This should fill it back up again 

I'd started to feel a bit sick with the heat, and this should cool the house walls as well as the air 

AND

I can cook and eat a roast. Fed up with salad!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cloudy19c, no rain so far.


----------



## Siskin

Much cooler, cloudy and slight drizzle. Despite what the weather apps have been saying we have had very little rain, just a tiny short shower or two. Hoping we will get some rain today as the garden needs it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Thunder and lightening last evening and heavy rain over night, overcast at the moment 16c.


----------



## margy

Still dry here. We've had no proper rain for a long time. It was foggy and mizzly last week. The forecast is rain heading up from the south.


----------



## Siskin

We’ve had barely any rain despite the weather apps saying we should have had lots of rain over the weekend and today.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Thunder and lightning here (East Lancashire), lots of houses without electric or internet. Really heavy rain and quite windy too.


----------



## Jackie C

About 18oC in Yorkshire and overcast. We had a storm earlier, which was nice. 

I've just a PVC tablecloth (and clips) plus some cushions for the table outside, typically, the weather has turned.


----------



## Lurcherlad

P*ssing down all day!


----------



## Siskin

Having had steady vertical rain for most of the morning (no wind whatsoever) suddenly the wind blew in and we now have steady horizontal rain


----------



## Jackie C

Wet.


----------



## kimthecat

Wet , windy , cold. I have my thermals on ,:Grumpy


----------



## ForestWomble

Wet and cold here too.


----------



## margy

I know it's been unbearabley hot in some regions, but here in the northeast it's been a lovely warm summer. My brother is coming up from Hampshire for a holiday and it looks like the weather is about to change. Such a shame when they've travelled so far.This week has been perfect warm and dry. Now rain is forecast for the weekend. Hope it's better next week.


----------



## Nonnie

Been chucking it down for about 12 hours now.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Been chucking it down for about 12 hours now.


Been a good summer hasn't it?


----------



## Lurcherlad

We’ve had so much rain this week … some torrential downpours too.

Yet I still had to water my window boxes by the front door.

More rain forecast, but sunny at the moment.


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> Been a good summer hasn't it?


That depends on what you are doing and what you are growing.

Plus if you have to keep your bloody dogs foot dry.


----------



## kimthecat

Stop bloody raining 

It heard me . It's stopped raining


----------



## catz4m8z

Seems to be alternating between baking hot sunshine and monsoon like downpours here. 
Does anyone else feel like the weather is kinda borked this year??:Wacky


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Seems to be alternating between baking hot sunshine and monsoon like downpours here.
> Does anyone else feel like the weather is kinda borked this year??:Wacky


Had to look Borked up :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunshine and heavy showers 18c


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Had to look Borked up :Shamefullyembarrased


Me too!


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> Me too!


I like it....it reminds me of the kind of noise you'd expect an 'intellectually challenged' dog to make!
bork! bork!:Woot
:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> I like it....it reminds me of the kind of noise you'd expect an 'intellectually challenged' dog to make!
> bork! bork!:Woot
> :Hilarious


:Hilarious It sounds like an insult to me . You bork !!


----------



## Lurcherlad

A monsoon right now!


----------



## ForestWomble

Rain earlier, but dry now and a lovely temperature outside.


----------



## margy

Rain was forecast but didn't arrive. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## catz4m8z

Still alternating between monsoon and baking sunshine here. Unfortunately I had to take the dog to the vets this morning and got 'monsooned' on.:Shifty It was a mile walk so we got completely drenched.
On the plus side I didnt think Heidi could get up the steep steps outside my home anymore but she was so desperate to get back in she made it!!LOL


----------



## Isolette

Over here offshore islanded West Coast of Ireland. grey and almost calm. We get a lot of days like this.


----------



## kimthecat

It was sunny here this morning and we had a lovely walk at Denham country park . Later it started bucketing down .


----------



## bloombunny

Cloudy , I didn't think it was going to rain though, took Luna for a walk and it suddenly rained horribly, I could barely see


----------



## 3dogs2cats

kimthecat said:


> It was sunny here this morning and we had a lovely walk at Denham country park . Later it started bucketing down .


Likewise here, lovey sunny morning/early afternoon followed by heavy rain.


----------



## Siskin

Sunny all day here despite the weather app showing rain pm. Some places have had absolute downpours


----------



## rona

Urgh..........SO muggy


----------



## kimthecat

Cloudy but no rain. I miss the sunshine.


----------



## Siskin

We had the rain today, nice now, but rained most of the day. Not forecast at all


----------



## Beth78

I hope all those a Reading Festival bought warm clothes, it was very cold last night.

I remember being freezing cold at night at Download Festival and it wasn't pleasant.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It was lovely yesterday afternoon sunny and warm, this morning dull and cold again.


----------



## margy

Absolutely lovely day here today, sunny but not too hot. The sunlight is a more golden colour of autumn than the bright sun of summer.


----------



## Siskin

Very warm here with very little wind. Dozy wasps keep flying in the house


----------



## Lurcherlad

28 here in Essex…. Too hot for me!


----------



## kimthecat

Hot here too in West London/Middlesex


----------



## margy

kimthecat said:


> Hot here too in West London/Middlesex


You'll get some relief soon, only meant to last untill Thurs.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Was hot here yesterday and today! Got up to 28! Be a lot cooler here tomorrow hopefully with some rain....


----------



## kimthecat

margy said:


> You'll get some relief soon, only meant to last untill Thurs.


It was 30c here today so one more hot day and then hopefully some rain as its getting very dry


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's hammering it down and I've got a nurses appointment at 9.50 this morning, hope it stops before then or me and my scooter are going to get rather wet.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Garden will be happy


----------



## Lurcherlad

Brrrr! It’s 12 degrees here …. Snuggling under a fleece


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Brrrr! It's 12 degrees here …. Snuggling under a fleece


I'm cold enough to consider putting the heating on.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> I'm cold enough to consider putting the heating on.


I was tempted, then realised I was still dressed for summer!

A chunky cardi, pair of socks and the fleece and I was warm again 

Time to swap summer wardrobe for winter, me thinks.


----------



## HarlequinCat

We put our heating on for an hour to take the chill off! Wet and windy with a cold draught coming in through old windows!
Kind of like it, autumn is here


----------



## margy

I submitted yesterday and put my heating on for an hour, it was a chilly 8 degrees here.My tarrif with BG runs out tomorrow so changed to a new one yesterday, £10 a month more.


----------



## kimthecat

Its cold enough to have the heating on .


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Its cold enough to have the heating on .


Just put ours on, just too chilly now


----------



## catz4m8z

Very rainy and windy here. Its 13C too which means jumper, cardie and ugg boots. No heating and back door is still wide open though!
I view this as the 'hardening off' period of the year for me and the dogs, meaning that we leave the door open for as long as possible so we all get used to colder temperatures and I dont waste money having the heating on too early.
I know heating bills are going to be a big issue this year but TBH Ive always lived like I couldnt afford heating, even when I could!LOL:Shy:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

Raining, cold, and dark...


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Raining, cold, and dark...


and windy . Wearing thermals and have the heating on.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> and windy . Wearing thermals and have the heating on.


We have our heating on as well


----------



## Cully

I decided to put my heating on yesterday just to check it was working. I've been caught out before by leaving it until the weather is really cold, only to discover heating isn't working properly. I'd rather know now, not wait until it's freezing.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold and sunny, forecast rain later.


----------



## margy

Absolutely tipping down here as it has been all over the country it seems. Unfortunately I'm on the late shift so driving around in it and having to dash to people's houses is pretty miserable.


----------



## kimthecat

Its been mild the last few days . We managed to mow the lawn and trim the cobnut tree.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lovely evening sun just going down, but only 12 degrees so hot showers, pj's on and relaxing in the boat with the heating on.

Wildlife have had their supper too


----------



## catz4m8z

well, its finally happened! Its cold enough that the back door will now be kept shut. 2C when I walked the dogs this morning but still nice and bright and sunny so hoping I dont have to put the heating on just yet.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold and Wet


----------



## lullabydream

No heating here, fire lit though. I do have someone working from home, so fire takes the nip of the air.

Do have my hot water bottle for when I go to bed as bedroom is a bit chilly


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cold today … first frost on the grass this morning brrr!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lovely and sunny.
OH has been potting in the garden so I went sat out for while in the sun to make sure he didn't lift anything he shouldn't.


----------



## kimthecat

Yesterday was sunny but today there is a freezing cold wind.


----------



## Siskin

It is a cold wind. Supposed to be going down to 0C tonight


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold we had a light frost this morning.


----------



## catz4m8z

Beautiful blue skies and sunshine, but very cold. Im so much happier in this weather, me and the dogs have been out loads lately coz its actually pleasant to walk them now.

I have caved on the heating though.:Shy Decided its stupid to keep it off when I can afford to use it. Just a storage heater in the bathroom (to prevent damp) and an electric heater on a timer a couple of hours a day in my main room is enough.


----------



## Siskin

Cold again. Frost this morning and clear skies but now clouded over, only a slight breeze. The last of the flowers in the garden are gradually getting snuffed out


----------



## kimthecat

Biting wind. Its freezing !


----------



## mrs phas

kimthecat said:


> Biting wind. Its freezing !


Driving along the A14 towards Cambridge, at 8.45pm, through the bit around BSE, I'm faced first with rain, then with SLEET!!
That's the only bit of winter, I want to see, now over with, thank you very much!
(Still not got heating on though)


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Biting wind. Its freezing !


Great isn't it?

Love this weather, though almost got glare headache, the sun was so bright


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just had a peep though the curtains and it looks freezing going back to bed


----------



## Lurcherlad

We had the cold yesterday, but not much sun sadly.

Frost was starting as I drove home around 9pm and the temperature had plummeted.

3 degrees atm with a high due of 10 …. But should be dry, bright and sunny


----------



## margy

First morning I've had to scrape my windscreen from frost. Lovely and sunny now though.


----------



## Siskin

Sunny but cold wind. Frosty earlier. Some of the plants in the garden got hit


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny but still cold,


----------



## Beth78

Sunny with a beautifully cold bite, this is my favourite weather, and judging from Whisp's zoomies earlier I think it's hers too.


----------



## kimthecat

mrs phas said:


> Driving along the A14 towards Cambridge, at 8.45pm, through the bit around BSE, I'm faced first with rain, then with SLEET!!
> That's the only bit of winter, I want to see, now over with, thank you very much!
> (Still not got heating on though)


That sounds scary. Ive got my heating on !


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Great isn't it?
> 
> Love this weather, though almost got glare headache, the sun was so bright


It wasn't sunny yesterday. I met up with my family at Ruislip lido and was looking forward to going on the miniature train with my great nephew but the cold was getting to me so I had to go home. I was so disappointed . Give me a lollipop someone:Hilarious
The problem I have is that it feels like the cold gets into my bones and I can't get warm again unless I get into bed with a hot water bottle for the rest of the day, That's due to RA .


----------



## margy

kimthecat said:


> It wasn't sunny yesterday. I met up with my family at Ruislip lido and was looking forward to going on the miniature train with my great nephew but the cold was getting to me so I had to go home. I was so disappointed . Give me a lollipop someone:Hilarious
> The problem I have is that it feels like the cold gets into my bones and I can't get warm again unless I get into bed with a hot water bottle for the rest of the day, That's due to RA .


Sorry you missed out, hope you managed to warm up. I've got my thermals on now and the only thing that gets me toastie warm is my log burner.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dull and cold


----------



## margy

Wind picking up now, not looking forward to my late shifts this wkend.Hate driving in high winds. Forcast not good at all.


----------



## Siskin

Been very cold and windy here, hail storm earlier on. Tomorrow looks awful


----------



## £54etgfb6

Storm Arwen is here! The wind is sitting ~45mph at the moment and we were sent home early from university (good). When saying goodbye to my friend as we left the uni library I made a joke about keeping both feet on the ground as she's clumsy as is. Little did I know that on the walk home *I* would face plant onto the wet pavement and tear a hole right through my jeans (bad)!










Thankfully I had thermal leggings on underneath so no cuts  The lights are flickering so a bit worried we get a power cut :Cow


----------



## 1507601

We're also experiencing the effects of storm Arwen. This is our first winter up north and this is terrifying... I was all happy it was snowing at first, and we live in a village up a hill so it's often very windy, but this is something else. Power has been flicking off and on.
Apparently our wind speed has been up to 102 km/hr...
Well, at least the animals seem unperturbed. The cats are fascinated by the snow and Zhia is just asleep on her bed as normal. How I'm going to take her out for a wee, I have no idea.


----------



## 1507601

bmr10 said:


> Little did I know that on the walk home *I* would face plant onto the wet pavement and tear a hole right through my jeans (bad)!


Ouch! Sorry to hear this


----------



## lullabydream

Glad your thermal leggings saved you @bmr10

Hope everything is ok for both you @bmr10 and @Lucy2020

Just wet here and cold!


----------



## margy

bmr10 said:


> Storm Arwen is here! The wind is sitting ~45mph at the moment and we were sent home early from university (good). When saying goodbye to my friend as we left the uni library I made a joke about keeping both feet on the ground as she's clumsy as is. Little did I know that on the walk home *I* would face plant onto the wet pavement and tear a hole right through my jeans (bad)!
> 
> View attachment 479668
> 
> 
> Thankfully I had thermal leggings on underneath so no cuts  The lights are flickering so a bit worried we get a power cut :Cow


Glad you weren't injured. That wind can easily knock you of your feet. It's blown over next doors fence and they have a plastic play house that has ended up in the other neighbours garden.


----------



## Siskin

Winds really started to blow here, things are rattling round the house. I don’t think it’s raining or snowing as I can’t hear any noise on the windows and it’s pitch black out, no street lights here.


----------



## kimthecat

Its not hit us yet down here though . Its supposed to snow in the night but in this area I expect it would be sleet.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Very windy and noisy here, power keeps flicking on and off, We are only on an amber warning here must be awful for those of you in the red warning areas. Hope everyone keeps safe.


----------



## lullabydream

A bit windy here.

The amount of people who I know said it's going to snow tonight, or tomorrow I highly doubt it. Too wet to settle too


----------



## Psygon

Wet, cold, windy and sleeting here. West of the red weather in Northumberland. Hope it doesn’t get too bad over the weekend.

was outside earlier and heard an almighty crack, think maybe a tree came down. Far too wet to go exploring tho!


----------



## 1507601

Took the tape and reinforcements from the door and locked the cats in the bedroom this morning and took Zhia outside. She was equal parts excited to see snow and too cold. She did a very long wee then we came back in. Nearly couldn't close the door due to the wind!!! We had to get a heavy piece of our lifting equipment and push it against the bottom of the door, then both push against the top and lock it in place. I think that will have to be our only trip out today.


----------



## Psygon

Well we have no power, no heating... And the northern power grid website seems to be down (or maybe I just can't get connected on my rubbish mobile signal). The storm doesn't seem very evident here this morning tho so hopefully they can fix the power quickly. Brrrr.


----------



## Siskin

Very blowy night, now just started snowing heavily (Cotswolds)
Sideways snow it would seem


----------



## 1507601

Psygon said:


> Well we have no power, no heating... And the northern power grid website seems to be down (or maybe I just can't get connected on my rubbish mobile signal). The storm doesn't seem very evident here this morning tho so hopefully they can fix the power quickly. Brrrr.


Oh no! Hope it gets fixed for you soon. Yes, the website isn't working.
Weirdly, we have low water pressure but it's not actually stopping. I guess there must be a minor leak somewhere. We've had the heating on since yesterday evening to stop the pipes freezing - maybe overkill, I don't know, never dealt with this before.


----------



## Psygon

Lucy2020 said:


> Oh no! Hope it gets fixed for you soon. Yes, the website isn't working.
> Weirdly, we have low water pressure but it's not actually stopping. I guess there must be a minor leak somewhere. We've had the heating on since yesterday evening to stop the pipes freezing - maybe overkill, I don't know, never dealt with this before.


We did too but I don't know when the power went out. But it doesn't seem freezing here in tynedale. Thankfully! Just cold and dark!

Found the source of last night's large crack sound, tree in the field opposite my house has come down. It was already dead so I guess it just couldn't stand anymore. And the top of our chimney is in our garden... So could have been that I heard.


----------



## catz4m8z

wow, only just found out about this! Hope everybody is staying safe and warm.

(Im in that one tiny section of the country with no weather warnings....currently its abit chilly but we have some pretty severe drizzle happening though!:Wideyed)
:Hilarious


----------



## Blackadder

I've just got up to 3" of snow!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Blackadder said:


> I've just got up to 3" of snow!


Same here in Sutton Coldfield


----------



## Siskin

We’re catching up on the Cotswolds, an inch or so at the moment but it’s fair chucking it down.


----------



## lullabydream

Windy, can hear the wind howling but no snow, which doesn't surprise me at all. We never get snow!


----------



## kimthecat

Horrible wind and rain but we manage to get out for a short walk.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Awful 










Stay safe everyone


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> Horrible wind and rain but we manage to get out for a short walk.


Luckily my lot all got out early before the wind and rain really started.
Even though we have the 'nicer' weather here its still windy, rainy and miserable.

Lets hope it settles down soon.


----------



## lullabydream

Waited for snow all day..it never arrived. Never trust your weather app!


----------



## £54etgfb6

margy said:


> Glad you weren't injured. That wind can easily knock you of your feet. It's blown over next doors fence and they have a plastic play house that has ended up in the other neighbours garden.


So many trees have fallen overnight! One nearby us, this huge old tree (we live in an old part of the city) fell over and went through someone's granite ****!!!! Only about 10-15 foot from their house! Saw it on the way to work this morning and I was stunned. I've seen fallen trees in forests or roads heaps of time but seeing nature destroy man made objects made me pause as we don't typically see that in our country.


----------



## Happy Paws2

it was thawing this morning but It's just started snowing again.


----------



## Blackadder

Snowing again on top of the snow from yesterday that never thawed....not good. North Mids.


----------



## Siskin

Snow is supposed to be coming here and it has gone cloudy, I suspect it will be rain as the snows melting


----------



## catz4m8z

well, you are all welcome down here to the SE where its freezing cold but lovely blue skies and sunshine!
(its much better in the winter but you pay for it by melting in the summer!).


----------



## Happy Paws2

Blackadder said:


> Snowing again on top of the snow from yesterday that never thawed....not good. North Mids.


Yes... it's coming down well in Sutton Coldfield


----------



## Siskin

It’s snowing here now which has surprised me


----------



## Happy Paws2

We've had over an inch of snow in the last hour and it's still snowing thick and fast.


----------



## Siskin

It’s only a bit here, snows lightly for a minute or two then stops


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> well, you are all welcome down here to the SE where its freezing cold but lovely blue skies and sunshine!
> (its much better in the winter but you pay for it by melting in the summer!).


yes indeed, we had a lovely walk to day , the sky was so blue and we had to wear sunglasses as the sun was shining so brightly.



lullabydream said:


> Waited for snow all day..it never arrived. Never trust your weather app!


Were you disappointed ?


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> Were you disappointed ?


I think snow is one of those things that you think will be lovely and you want...until you get it then you just want it to go away again!!LOL


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> I think snow is one of those things that you think will be lovely and you want...until you get it then you just want it to go away again!!LOL


:Hilarious yeah, Hey, snow !! Yay. 3 days later - flipping snow, especially when it starts to melt and then freezes !


----------



## £54etgfb6

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious yeah, Hey, snow !! Yay. 3 days later - flipping snow, especially when it starts to melt and then freezes !


Snow is my favourite thing in the world but I hate when there's sleet or when the snow turns to slush- living in a big city this is the norm unfortunately! /:


----------



## margy

I hate the snow because I live on a hill. It's a nightmare driving and walking. Ice is even worse.


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> I hate the snow because I live on a hill. It's a nightmare driving and walking. Ice is even worse.


We are in a hilly village, to get out everyone has to go up a steep hill so it doesn't take much for the village to ground to a halt. Just read a post on the local network that the snow we had this afternoon, not much, which had started to thaw is now freezing and cars parked badly on the hills risk getting them damaged.
The council used to send gritters through the village, but that stopped about 5 years ago, so now villagers have to spread grit and scrape roads so people can get out to work or whatever. One of the issues over this is that a large number of householders are older and not so able on slippy ground.


----------



## willa

Cold and snowy here in Hampshire


----------



## margy

willa said:


> View attachment 479775
> View attachment 479777
> Cold and snowy here in Hampshire


Same here in Northumberland I had to defrost my car to go to work tonight.


----------



## KittenKong

We lost electricity at 2230 on Friday evening. Didn't return until 1555 the following day. 

We are one of the lucky ones as the streetlights and the houses to the back of us are still without power, over 48 hours now.

Driving to work revealed most houses and streetlights off locally.

WiFi is off too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just opened the curtains, we still have about 2 to 3 inches of snow frozen solid over night in other words it's Bl**dy cold.

Luckily we haven't lost any power.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have had a light covering of snow during the night and now it's frozen.


----------



## lullabydream

OMG it's trying to snow!

Will report back later, to tell you all it's not really snowed at all.


----------



## Siskin

We had a tiny bit of snow overnight.

Wow @lullabydream, is this some kind of a record?


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> We had a tiny bit of snow overnight.
> 
> Wow @lullabydream, is this some kind of a record?


Sadly I can only dream of snow! It stopped as soon as it started and was just barely a few flakes! At least I saw it.. Harley and Ivy were no where near to notice it..just wondered what their reaction would be!


----------



## lullabydream

It's freezing here!


----------



## kimthecat

let the dogs out at 6.15 this morning and got a shock . it was a blizzard out there  Luckily it stopped soon after and there was only a couple of inches of snow which melted away later.


----------



## Cleo38

No snow here unfortunately. Am really hoping we get some as the dogs love it. And I had an oil delivery last week so don't have to be too tight with the heating! 

There has been a few power cuts in my area but usually only minutes, the longest one was a Sunday evening for a couple of hours so nothing like the ones some have had to endure.


----------



## margy

There are some villages around here who haven't had power since Fri. Poor souls I would be demented. Having no heat is bad enough but some have no water too. When our gas fire bit the dust we got a log burner as I didn't want to be relying on electricity only.


----------



## Siskin

When we lived in the Yorkshire Dales we had an ice storm closely followed by heavy snow. First the telephone wires snapped, then the electric poles in the fields broke and off went the electrics. This is all pre mobiles so no way of actually telling anyone what had happened and no one could get out of the village - two foot of snow on top of ice and a very steep hill. We were all cut off for about five days until the milkman managed to get through on his tractor, took several more days before we got electricity again as the RAF had to helicopter in new poles into the fields.
We had a gas fire and a gas hob so we’re able to cook and keep relatively warm. Being the countryside most people had some form of wood or coal fires. All the food in the freezer slowly thawed out, we managed to keep pace with it and didn’t end up throwing too much away. Keeping warm at night was hard, hot water bottles all round. We had been forewarned about keeping plenty in the freezer and lots of tinned and dried goods as the winters could be hard at times.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I heard that some people are saying they are going to buy backup generators as they don't trust the Nation Grid any more.


----------



## kimthecat

Just let the dogs out and its thick fog outside . Creepy.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very heavy rain tonight with a few claps of thunder.


----------



## Sandysmum

It's been cold wet and miserable all day. But it's the dark I really don't like, I had all the lights on at about 2.30 this afternoon!


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> Just let the dogs out and its thick fog outside . Creepy.


oooooh, I love it when that happens. Makes me feel like Im living in Silent Hill!

Another cold, rainy morning here. Annoying that I cant get out and walk the dogs first thing (are we doing icy rain? are we heck!!) but it will dry up later so its all good.


----------



## rona

Bitter wind.

Went swimming this morning, then out for a brisk two hour walk. Not going out again..........too cold


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Bitter wind.
> 
> Went swimming this morning, then out for a brisk two hour walk. Not going out again..........too cold


It must be cold for you to say that


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> It must be cold for you to say that


As you know, I love the cold. Give me frost or snow and sub zero temperatures and I'm happy.
Cold wind is something else. Chills me to the core, even if I'm walking.


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Bitter wind.
> 
> Went swimming this morning, then out for a brisk two hour walk. Not going out again..........too cold


I hope the swimming was indoors !

Its miserable here but not as cold as it has been , just windy.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> I hope the swimming was indoors !
> 
> Its miserable here but not as cold as it has been , just windy.


Nice warm building, lovely warm water and piping hot showers


----------



## Happy Paws2

Rain, Rain and more rain.


----------



## Cleo38

Grey & chucking it down here. We went out for our morning walk but am going to do some training sessions with the dogs in my outbuilding instead of going out again.


----------



## margy

Just missed the rain when I took little Molly for her walk. Then on the drive home it went dark and started pouring so glad we didn't get caught in it.


----------



## kimthecat

The storm has hit us.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beautiful start to the day 

Chilly though … 2 degrees

Garden birds fed


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dark and damp, not nice at all.

Birds fed here as well.


----------



## margy

I'd rather have dry and frosty than rain mild and damp. It's not bad here today. Dry and mild.


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> I'd rather have dry and frosty than rain mild and damp. It's not bad here today. Dry and mild.


Me too,a cold, sunny, frosty morning better than rain any day.


----------



## Siskin

Started off very foggy this morning, then it lifted and has been sunny until a few minutes ago. Sat here watching as the fog rolls in back over the valley. Feels chilly


----------



## catz4m8z

Been cold and damp and very, very foggy here for a couple of days now.
Its like living inside a moist, icy cloud.:Shifty


----------



## kimthecat

Rain , rain rain. ! Its put a damper on Christmas walks.


----------



## margy

Sounds like a gale force wind out there which wasn't on the forcast this morning. :Bored


----------



## margy

Scarily mild out there tonight on my walk, not like Dec at all, mind you I remember mild weather on New Year's eve in the 80s quite often, in the days when I went out and socialised. It used to be mild and windy I recall.I didnt sleep well last night as it was so warm. At least I'm saving on my heating.


----------



## rona

So warm.......we drove down and were walking on the beach at 6.30am this morning.


----------



## Dick Tracy

Very mild here,. Far from what you would normally expect from the winter season.


----------



## Boxer123

Heavens have opened and the boys are on pee strike.


----------



## rona

Was frost on the greenhouse glass last night at 9pm, when I took the dog out. Am looking forward to getting up to a hard frost.......


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very cold and it's started to snow.


----------



## lullabydream

What a surprise no snow here! Am doubtful we will get any as usual!


----------



## margy

Happy Paws2 said:


> Very cold and it's started to snow.


Same here. I hate the stuff


----------



## lullabydream

Very cold and very wet!


----------



## kimthecat

Very windy , cold and pouring with rain. The dogs dont even want to go out to the toilet.


----------



## willa

The forecast next few days is really horrid, very wet and windy


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Happy Paws2

Dull and very windy.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Windy


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very strong wind...our wheelie bin just took off up the road OH had to fetch it back...


----------



## Boxer123

We are very worried at boxer HQ. A window blew open and got into the house. The back door is rattling.


----------



## lullabydream

Torrential rain and wind!


----------



## Siskin

Very windy, nearly got blown away when we went out. At least it was dry


----------



## Charity

Very windy, getting windier and on and off rain


----------



## Cat01

Well its rough my mom says (shes in england) I'm in Mid Wales are we are getting battered and are yellow warning for floods.


----------



## margy

Another storm on the way and guess who's on a late shift


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> Another storm on the way and guess who's on a late shift


Keep safe..


----------



## willa

Really hoping my Parents who live in Hampshire won’t have any trees down .
They’ve had huge trees blown down in the past.


----------



## catz4m8z

Getting very very windy out there. Im worried about my fence, honestly its only being held up by optimism at this point!:Nailbiting


----------



## kimthecat

storm coming tomorrow in the south , wind 80 MPH  Glad I don't have to go any where.
Stay safe everybody

Remembering the great storm of 1987, my cob was out at grass and broke his leg and had to be shot. RIP Jess


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

It's pretty scary. I've just seen a big tree laying on its side.


----------



## Jackie C

My wheelie bin received a speeding ticket and has to go on a speed awareness course.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Out driving yesterday saw the aftermath of the storm in my area.

A few fences were affected but the roads and lanes were strewn with debris and lots of chopped up trees (some giant ones) at the side of the roads.

Lots of laying water with potholes invisible under that water.

I had to use some country lanes on my route and was taking it really steady not knowing what lay ahead (or beneath) but so many drivers were going so fast …. there were still a few smaller obstructions which I was able to get round calmly and safely.

Glad I didn’t encounter those speedy nutters at the time … they would have been unable to stop or manoeuvre safely in time 

Was planning to get out into the garden and repair my fences but more rain and winds forecast for today … so maybe not.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Still very windy and raining, no damage so far keeping fingers crossed it stays that way,


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Still very windy and raining, no damage so far keeping fingers crossed it stays that way,


My fences are pretty old and hanging on by a thread anyway 

Really don't want to spend the money to replace the lot as we are likely to be moving in the not too distant future plus they are mostly covered in climbing plants which would get wrecked in the process, along with my flowerbeds.

We put that 6 foot fencing up inside the official boundary as it's technically next door's responsibility, years ago now. I wanted to shut out the previous, awful neighbours.

Current neighbours (although on really good terms) think it's still my responsibility …. I keep hoping they will get sick of the sight of it and put their own fence up against mine … then I can remove mine gradually


----------



## rona

Off to the beach for a couple of days.............Should be interesting in the wind, wish I'd been there in the storm.

OH and Archie staying at home this time


----------



## £54etgfb6

Windy day today here in Scotland (sitting around 35 mph) and our bloody window lets in a draught. Staying in bed where it’s warm with Miri


----------



## Siskin

Had a heavy hail storm, now snowing!


----------



## lullabydream

It looks dull like it could snow but as usual you know we won't get any snow!


----------



## Lurcherlad

3 heavy hail showers so far this afternoon.

Bright sunshine now, just 2 minutes after the last one.


----------



## margy

Strong freezing wind here.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Snow shower earlier but on the whole it's been cold but sunny,


----------



## rona

:Cold:Cold:Cold:Cold:Coldfeet:Coldfeet:Coldfeet:Meh


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not good weather @rona?


----------



## catz4m8z

Weather today has been......yellow!:Wideyed

The sky this morning was a really strange kinda sepia toned yellow. Very bizarre looking.
Quick trip to Google later and it turns out it was bits of the Sahara! 
Lots of dirty cars out there now.


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Weather today has been......yellow!:Wideyed
> 
> The sky this morning was a really strange kinda sepia toned yellow. Very bizarre looking.
> Quick trip to Google later and it turns out it was bits of the Sahara!
> Lots of dirty cars out there now.


It started raining about 11am while I was in Sainsbury's got soaked going home, It hasn't stopped since.

The sky is yellow here as well in the West Midlands.


----------



## Beth78

Today marks the spring equinox and its a beautiful day here in Berkshire. I've seen some butterflies, bees and ladybirds so far so it does feel very spring like.
This calls for a nice long walk I think.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beautiful, pale blue sky not a cloud in sight.


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> Beautiful, pale blue sky not a cloud in sight.


It's amazing how the weather effects you're mood isn't it ?


----------



## Boxer123

Glorious day here I have a run planned after walking boxers.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 485768
> Glorious day here I have a run planned after walking boxers.


Beautiful pictures of your boys, I do love seeing them.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Beautiful pictures of your boys, I do love seeing them.


They say thank you


----------



## Lurcherlad

Glorious sunshine with blue skies


----------



## Beth78

Our neighbours magnolia is in full bloom


----------



## kimthecat

Lovely and sunny. Its actually hot !


----------



## Boxer123

So beautiful today although my city is still freezing cold.


----------



## Siskin

Glorious.

The washing machine is giving Isla’s soft toys a wash. She’s going to be very put out when they are pegged onto the line


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beautiful, done some washing drying well, might do another load later.


----------



## margy

Doesn't this weather cheer you up? Although it hasn't been a bad winter in terms of snow and ice. I hate the dark days and cold winds. I've really felt the cold this winter because I've cut down on when I put my heating on to save money and it's getting me down.I'm sick of shivering and look forward to warmer weather. Although we're not out the woods yet it's turning cold again next week according to the weather forecast.


----------



## Siskin

Blimey, the weather forecast is showing sleet here Thursday morning


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold and overcast


----------



## Siskin

Sunny here. Now saying snow Thursday morning


----------



## Beth78

It's a beautiful day, took whisp to Swallowfield to have a run.


----------



## lullabydream

Cold and wet had to resort to hat and gloves today. 
Only a few days ago I was getting large amounts of washing dried and wearing shorts.


----------



## Siskin

Cold and dry, rain due later with maybe sleet thrown in as well


----------



## margy

Hailstones and sleet this morning now it's sunny.


----------



## Deguslave

Weekend was 16degrees and sunshine, today is 3degrees and snow! I'm not impressed, lol.


----------



## kimthecat

Cold and windy and a flurry of sleet.


----------



## Siskin

Cold and windy here too with flurries of snow


----------



## MollySmith

Snow in Cambridge at 7am it's now sunny but the wind is North and it's rather chilly!


----------



## catz4m8z

It was trying to snow on me this morning when I was walking the dogs....and cold enough that I kept my hood up, which I never normally do.
(but the heating has gone off for the winter and I refuse to put it back on!! :Shifty).


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lovely and sunny but freezing cold wind, so I've decided to stay in today it's not worth going out and getting cold when I can get what I need next week when it gets warmer.


----------



## cheekyscrip

This not life on Mars.
This calima. Few days ago came in such amount,mixed with the rain that the sky went bright orange, everyone and everything covered in Sahara.. 
My car still looks like we won Dakar rally.
Now wind is blowing it everywhere, my hair looks red… my face the Trump colour…


----------



## catz4m8z

wow @cheekyscrip amazing pictures, although it does kinda look like you applied some sort of orange filter.
Also how about posting a picture of yourself like you've been Tango'ed:Woot....for scientific curiosity obviously, not just for me to laugh at, honestly!!:Hilarious

Bright and sunny here but very very windy.
RIP all those fences that just about stayed up during the big storm, quite a few round here just cant take it anymore!:Wideyed


----------



## Happy Paws2

Windy very windy


----------



## Karl43

Windy Rainy Sunny Nottinghamshire


----------



## kimthecat

Very very windy !

@cheekyscrip Blimey.! I wont complain about all the sandy dust that's coming down with the rain onto my car.


----------



## cheekyscrip

All green after spring rains… looks lovely now…


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold and raining


----------



## Beth78

It's quite warm and cloudy out there today.
This time last year we had a good covering of snow.
https://youtube.com/shorts/LqXZJ30mNlA?feature=share


----------



## Happy Paws2

Damp and cold, this time 2 years ago in lockdown it was that hot we were sat out in the garden for weeks.


----------



## kimthecat

We had lovely sunny weather but now we need rain. The ground is cracking up.


----------



## Siskin

It’s been very dry where we are in Suffolk apparently, it’s like it is in August rather then April. I foresee bbq bans before much longer as there is no rain forecast for the next two weeks according to the weather app from BBC. However everything looks nice and gradually going green, Springs always a bit later on the east coast.
Plenty of sunshine today, but a chilly wind off the sea


----------



## rona

warm enough for my first butterfly camera trip
Recently Updated by jenny clifford, on Flickr

very dry here too


----------



## kimthecat

We had some rain here today at last ! We've seen lots of butterflies here.


----------



## margy

I just love the light mornings especially as they are dry at the moment.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's nearly May and I'm sat with a cardigan on and wrapped in a blanket.


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's nearly May and I'm sat with a cardigan on and wrapped in a blanket.


Am cold, have been for the last few days


----------



## Siskin

Nice if the sun comes out and you’re in a sheltered spot, but that wind is cold. It’s not helping that we are in a tin shed (aka the static caravan) which doesn’t keep the cold out. The suns trying to come out but not really succeeding.


----------



## kimthecat

Ive still got my heating on .


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> Ive still got my heating on .


We keep using the fire still which isn't like us at all!


----------



## Siskin

We’ve had the fire on in the van the last two mornings as it’s been so cold. Apparently the sun is due to be out more tomorrow which will help (so long as that actually happens)


----------



## Karl43

kimthecat said:


> Ive still got my heating on .


I've got it on tonight. The daytime seems fine but it drops ridiculously cold at night.

I honestly can't remember the last time it rained though


----------



## lullabydream

Karl43 said:


> I've got it on tonight. The daytime seems fine but it drops ridiculously cold at night.
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time it rained though


I am finding the same, even on the warm days it's been very cold at night


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Ive still got my heating on .





Karl43 said:


> I've got it on tonight. The daytime seems fine but it drops ridiculously cold at night.
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time it rained though





lullabydream said:


> I am finding the same, even on the warm days it's been very cold at night


I just snuggle down into my electric heated throw in the evenings, much cheaper than putting the heating on, when it's only cold at night


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> I just snuggle down into my electric heated throw in the evenings, much cheaper than putting the heating on, when it's only cold at night


I could do with one of those up here in Scotland.

The heating in our accommodation is controlled by the host's thermostat in their side of the property which must be warmer as it's not on long enough in our side 

They have turned it up but it's not my idea of cosy.

There is a small log burner in the lounge … but that doesn't heat the hall or upstairs.


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> I just snuggle down into my electric heated throw in the evenings, much cheaper than putting the heating on, when it's only cold at night


That sounds a good Idea, the only thing is how safe are they, I'm not sure about been wrapped up in electric wires.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> That sounds a good Idea, the only thing is how safe are they, I'm not sure about been wrapped up in electric wires.


I just drape it over me, I don't sit on it or bend the wires. Same as the old electric blankets, get them checked and they are pretty safe 
https://www.fireservice.co.uk/safety/electric-blankets/


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> I just drape it over me, I don't sit on it or bend the wires. Same as the old electric blankets, get them checked and they are pretty safe
> https://www.fireservice.co.uk/safety/electric-blankets/


Sounds OK but I think I'll stick to my snuggly blanket I can wrap myself in it and with in a few mins. I'm lovely and warm, add a heated wheat bag when it's really cold.


----------



## Dave S

Unfortunately it's bright sunshine here, Unfortunate because I had a cataract operation Thursday and my eye is painful and very sensitive to bright light.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lovely and sunny but still very cold.


----------



## Siskin

Lovely here today and nice and warm on the deck out of the breeze


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> Unfortunately it's bright sunshine here, Unfortunate because I had a cataract operation Thursday and my eye is painful and very sensitive to bright light.


Im sorry to hear that.Tomorow is supposedly cold and cloudy so hope its better for you .



Karl43 said:


> I've got it on tonight. The daytime seems fine but it drops ridiculously cold at night.
> 
> I honestly can't remember the last time it rained though


Its been very dry here too .The ground is cracking up.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Wet we have had rain on and off for three days, I can't remember the last time we had rain like this.


----------



## Beth78

It's been a beautiful day here in Berkshire. Abit windy but very warm in the sun.

I have just finished packing away my winter clothes and unpacking my summer ones, the good thing is everything still fits so no need to spend any money. I've left out a jumper and a hoody just in case of a cold snap.
I do love t shirt weather.


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> Unfortunately it's bright sunshine here, Unfortunate because I had a cataract operation Thursday and my eye is painful and very sensitive to bright light.


Hope you are fully recovered?



Beth78 said:


> It's been a beautiful day here in Berkshire. Abit windy but very warm in the sun.
> 
> I have just finished packing away my winter clothes and unpacking my summer ones, the good thing is everything still fits so no need to spend any money. I've left out a jumper and a hoody just in case of a cold snap.
> I do love t shirt weather.


It was only 3c when I was walking this morning. The ice warning light came on in my car!!


----------



## lullabydream

Ok am going to do it, last time I wrote here I was commenting/moaning how cold it gets at night. Well today is stifling and humid. No rain as yet 

Not taken the dogs out yet because it's too humid. I know they probably will be fine but am not coping. 

So fingers crossed the deluge hits us soon.


----------



## kimthecat

Yesterday was lovely and sunny and today it is raining.


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> Yesterday was lovely and sunny and today it is raining.


Looks like rain here, so fingers crossed it rains I need it more than anything!


----------



## Beth78

I'm enjoying this rain, everything smells fresh, the garden really needs it and it always feels cosy being at home with the family on a rainy day.

Also it will refill Whisp's water stops on our usual routes so I don't have to carry a bowl and bottle for her.


----------



## lullabydream

Still no rain here!!

So am guessing heavy rain through the night, the type that keeps you awake at night. Just what I need!


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> Still no rain here!!
> 
> So am guessing heavy rain through the night, the type that keeps you awake at night. Just what I need!


There's going to be lightening tonight according to the BBC .


----------



## lullabydream

We had a light smattering of rain!

Thunder and lightning sounds brilliant


----------



## kimthecat

It raining heavily here. We had a very dry Spring so rain is good . Hope you get more rain.


----------



## Deguslave

The swallows have arrived! They come back each year to breed.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Wet...


----------



## catz4m8z

Still waiting to walk the dogs today...its not looking good if I dont want to be caught in a heavy rain shower or thunderstorm.
decidedly iffy weather today!


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Still waiting to walk the dogs today...its not looking good if I dont want to be caught in a heavy rain shower or thunderstorm.
> decidedly iffy weather today!


I went out with the camera, after butterflies yesterday, heavy rain showers but hot and sunny in between.

Today, I've unpacked and put on a nice cosy fleece and long socks..........Brrr it's chilly


----------



## Karl43

Windy ,cloudy


----------



## Deguslave

Very windy, bit wet and quite cool because the 'breeze' is coming straight off the north sea.


----------



## Siskin

Warm and windy, now cloudy although sunny earlier.


----------



## margy

Anyone else noticed how chilly it still is early morning? I'm loving the light nights and mornings but the longest day is looming and don't feel like there's been any summer yet. In town today there were ever the optimists walking around in shorts, tshirts and sandals. Then folk like me, still wearing my vest, sweatshirt and coat! Looking at the forecast it's supposed to get warmer next week. Not that I want a heatwave but a bit of warmth would be nice.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Some cloud but mainly sunny and warm, should be nice for the rest of the week getting hot by the weekend.


----------



## O2.0

Not in England obviously but this is my week :Arghh


----------



## ForestWomble

O2.0 said:


> Not in England obviously but this is my week :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 494127


38C!  That sounds horrendous. 
I'm struggling at 24C today and that's nothing compared to what you have.


----------



## O2.0

ForestWomble said:


> 38C!  That sounds horrendous.
> I'm struggling at 24C today and that's nothing compared to what you have.


It's weather like this that makes me wonder how people coped before AC! I don't mind the dryer heat but this is high humidity too (90% and more). 
We basically hide inside from late morning to evening. 
I had to go out at 4pm yesterday and have this horrific photo getting in to the car: (the car was sitting in full sun)










Hey but it's supposed to cool down to a high of 85 on Friday! Might have to break out some sweatshirts!


----------



## Lurcherlad

24 Celsius here in Essex at 1045 … meant to peak at 27.


----------



## Happy Paws2

warm and slight cloudy


----------



## MontyMaude

Tis very warm in the south, my car was reading 27.5 this afternoon, but it must be warm as I filled the bird bath twice already today, and had a Sparrow Hawk in it this morning and a flipping crow this afternoon, he was making so much noise flapping and splashing, but I have my home made flat cat screens up on the windows and the fans going as really don't like the heat.


----------



## catz4m8z

Not too bad, its 26C and very sunny outside.....but Im inside with the curtains shut and dont plan on going out in it!!LOL
Not looking forward to tomorrow when its supposed to be above 30C. I will def have a fan or 2 on then, for the dogs at least!


----------



## GingerNinja

28 here today with a predicted 33 tomorrow.

The problem is we don't have AC in this country and end up hiding indoors with curtains shut. I'm still contemplating getting air con in at least one room from my renovation budget because I struggle so much in the heat.

Looking forward to Saturday with a max of ,22!


----------



## Beth78

GingerNinja said:


> 28 here today with a predicted 33 tomorrow.
> 
> The problem is we don't have AC in this country and end up hiding indoors with curtains shut. I'm still contemplating getting air con in at least one room from my renovation budget because I struggle so much in the heat.
> 
> Looking forward to Saturday with a max of ,22!


I think more people in the UK will be investing in air conditioners.

I'm going swimming this afternoon which will be a welcome break from the heat.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Looks like it's going to be hot, windows and back door open already.


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> Looks like it's going to be hot, windows and back door open already.


We've got all the windows open as well. The living room and my bedroom get full sun so the curtains will be closed before I go out so it's cooler.

I've taken Whisp on her walk already and have put a kong and a likky matt in the freezer for her.
The hens have some frozen berries and cucumber for later as well.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> We've got all the windows open as well. The living room and my bedroom get full sun so the curtains will be closed before I go out so it's cooler.
> 
> I've taken Whisp on her walk already and have put a kong and a likky matt in the freezer for her.
> The hens have some frozen berries and cucumber for later as well.


I've seen a few people out early walking their dogs this morning.

Looks like you've got everything sorted for your pets, I hope you've got some ice cream for yourself.


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've seen a few people out early walking their dogs this morning.
> 
> Looks like you've got everything sorted for your pets, I hope you've got some ice cream for yourself.


Actually I don't have any ice cream, might have to stock up


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not so hot tomorrow, thankfully, as I'll be manning the bbq at the football club


----------



## Siskin

We’re a little cooler, 28c and with a nice breeze. Have managed to get a through breeze in the house which is making it pleasant. Not doing anything really accept keeping cool. Went out into the garden to check on some plants I put in yesterday and the ones yet to go in and that was enough outside for me today. I see from the weather app that where we have the static it’s 30c so glad we aren’t there at the moment, it’s very difficult to find a cool spot there especially for the dog


----------



## simplysardonic

It's sweltering here, I've cancelled my clients' walks for today for the dogs' safety & we went to the mill to swim for a couplf of hours earlier.

Dogs have got their paddling pool out & fans going, they're coping better than I am TBH!



Siskin said:


> We're a little cooler, 28c and with a nice breeze. Have managed to get a through breeze in the house which is making it pleasant. Not doing anything really accept keeping cool. *Went out into the garden to check on some plants I put in yesterday and the ones yet to go in* and that was enough outside for me today. I see from the weather app that where we have the static it's 30c so glad we aren't there at the moment, it's very difficult to find a cool spot there especially for the dog


I covered a lot of my smaller plants & seedlings in pots & trays with sheets first thing this morning to stop them getting too much sun.


----------



## Siskin

simplysardonic said:


> It's sweltering here, I've cancelled my clients' walks for today for the dogs' safety & we went to the mill to swim for a couplf of hours earlier.
> 
> Dogs have got their paddling pool out & fans going, they're coping better than I am TBH!
> 
> I covered a lot of my smaller plants & seedlings in pots & trays with sheets first thing this morning to stop them getting too much sun.


I have some ready to plant out that are sat in water so they can soak it up. The ones I planted are in a an old butlers sink that I covered in a concrete and peat mix to make it look like stone. They are all plants that like to be in the heat and can put up with drought conditions.


----------



## margy

We've been lucky here in Northumberland. Temperature has been 21. Just nice. I couldn't cope with the hotter Temperatures.


----------



## Mojo83

It's been 32 here today and I'm just not built for the heat! And our flat seems to retain the heat so even when it cools off outside its still hot indoors. Took Dobby out for a walk early this morning and have been trying to keep her amused for the rest of the day! But I do a cleaning job in the afternoon and that was horrible! Have just taken Dobby out for a stroll now it's down 22. Very nice out now!


----------



## Jaf

In Spain. Summer started a bit early. It will be 30s every single day until September. Some 40s too. Right now it is 2am and it is 26.6 outside and 30.8 in my bedroom! I have all the windows open but the breeze always stops at night. Air con is lovely but expensive and my ceiling fan gives me nightmares! I must remember to get the floor fan out of the shed.

In the winter it's blinking cold. Apparently in Cyprus they have reinstated the winter fuel allowance for british pensioners if they live above 600m from sea level. I am about 1,000m up here. (but not a pensioner)


----------



## rona

We've just had a tiny spattering of rain..........if you can call that amount rain 

Can we have some more please?


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> We've just had a tiny spattering of rain..........if you can call that amount rain
> 
> Can we have some more please?


We have a fine drizzle, no use to man nor beast


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> We have a fine drizzle, no use to man nor beast


No, we actually had large blobs of rain, just not many of them


----------



## BarkieMcDogface

It was a sorcher yesterday! I hated it, it was the one day in the week where I have to go into the office! Luckily the air con was on in the office but I was trying my best not to do a Marilyn Monroe in my Summer dress because there was a bit of a breeze!

It is dull, murky and rainy today. I love the rain, especially when I am cosy at home. I am a bit of a pluviophile!


----------



## Sandysmum

I don't really like the heat, but yesterday and today I spent the afternoon on the garden swing, reading, and ending up going to sleep!


----------



## kimthecat

Been very hot to day and more to come.


----------



## Deguslave

Cloudy, very windy and not that hot here in the North of England. In fact, my central heating (set at 18) keeps trying to kick in.


----------



## kimthecat

going to be 32 c today apparently. I sweating already . Thats about 90 F


----------



## Happy Paws2

*Hot*


----------



## Beth78

It's 30c here in Berkshire.
We have the curtains closed and the fan on in the living room. It's still quite warm in here though.


----------



## catz4m8z

Way too hot...hatefully hot.  

If you like this kind of heat, then Im sorry but you are just wrong! It sucks!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

31 here in Essex.

I decided to scrub the kitchen from top to bottom in readiness for redecorating…. hot work 😅


----------



## Siskin

29c here. Managed to get a slight through breeze, house doesn’t feel too hot. Isla was taken out for a walk in the woods early this morning.


----------



## kimthecat

Ive got all the fans on , curtains closed , and cold flannel on head. Our back rooms face south so we get the sun. It was 86F indoors earlier.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> 31 here in Essex.
> 
> I decided to scrub the kitchen from top to bottom in readiness for redecorating…. hot work 😅


Your keen🥵


----------



## Deguslave

27 here in the North East which is unheard of! Its oppressively hot.

Roll on the thunder storm in a couple of days.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> 31 here in Essex.
> 
> I decided to scrub the kitchen from top to bottom in readiness for redecorating…. hot work 😅





margy said:


> Your keen🥵


No MAD.................


Deguslave said:


> 27 here in the North East which is unheard of! Its oppressively hot.
> 
> Roll on the thunder storm in a couple of days.


Not supposed to hit until next Monday


----------



## Deguslave

@rona I think my neighbours will all be rushing out into the first shower of rain we get, even if we do have to wait until next Monday.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Your keen🥵


Well, tbh I’ve been putting it and so many other jobs off for so long, I ran out of excuses!


----------



## Happy Paws2

A part from having to go down to the GP to take Hubbies discharge paper for some medication he needs, I've done nothing all day expect getting food and drinks, the rest for the week and weekend are going to be the same. If it doesn't need doing it can wait until it cools down.😄


----------



## margy

I wasn't planning on a holiday this year but have to go down to Hampshire next Mon to see my very poorly brother. Now it seems there's also a heatwave to contend with. Not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## Siskin

We have rain😱


----------



## Kaily




----------



## Beth78

I am very lucky in the current climate, the charity shop I work in is air conditioned, I walked out of the shop earlier into what felt like opening the oven door.


----------



## Siskin

Raining again enough to make the patio wet, smells wonderful. This is the first rain we’ve had for a long time


----------



## Beth78

Siskin said:


> Raining again enough to make the patio wet, smells wonderful. This is the first rain we’ve had for a long time


My sister recently taught me "petrichor" is the word for the smell of fresh rain.


----------



## Kaily

Not my image but this was at Great Portland Street tube station


----------



## Karl43

Hot ,sunny. It's not rained for so long my grass has turned yellow


----------



## ScrapCat




----------



## mrs phas

For once twin No1's boss is being proactive 
and
thought about his staff over profit. 
And
taken the decision that, 
because of red warnings for Monday and Tuesday, 
the pub will be closed


----------



## Happy Paws2

Not nice, muggy and overcast


----------



## Happy Paws2

mrs phas said:


> For once twin No1's boss is being proactive
> and
> thought about his staff over profit.
> And
> taken the decision that,
> because of red warnings for Monday and Tuesday,
> the pub will be closed



Good for him, I wish more bosses would act like that.


----------



## Happy Paws2

wrong thread


----------



## kimthecat

Why am i drinking hot cups of tea when there is a heatwave on. ?


----------



## lymorelynn

It has been a trifle warm here today 🌞🤣 especially with a cat on my lap 😹


----------



## margy

Dark here now at 9pm. Dreading the dark mornings and nights.


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> Dark here now at 9pm. Dreading the dark mornings and nights.


The nights are beginning to creep in aren’t they.
Amother sunny and warm day here. The site had a charity event which was going to be a bbq but as they are currently banned there was a tasty buffet instead. There were things for sale from other people on the site and a raffle. I won a prize! A garment from a shop that sells cashmere clothing. I looked them on the website and was astounded by the prices, I know cashmeres expensive, but this was just wow. Unfortunately the size range was in the small range so I decided to donate the prize to my daughter and emailed the owner to check this was ok. Turned out she is also on the site with a van near some friends of ours and has a shop in London which is handy as daughter lives in London.
An enjoyable day


----------



## Deguslave

I have my central heating on. Mainly because its 14C and torrential rain. My feet are white with the cold and I think its going to be a cold, wet, miserable night.


----------



## willa

margy said:


> Dark here now at 9pm. Dreading the dark mornings and nights.


I hate the longer evenings . The worst is getting to work in the morning and it’s still not properly light, then leaving work at 5ish and it’s dark . 

And living alone I find the long dark evenings isolating,


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny, gentle breeze, getting hotter.


----------



## kimthecat

Its sunny but cool here . Just the right weather though darker evenings.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Much cooler this morning…15 degrees.

Had to put a cardi on just now to run DS to the station.

Rising to 23 later.

Rain forecast for several days starting Friday 🤞🤞


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cool and overcast at the moment, should brigthen later. 
Rain on it's way for the weekend.☔


----------



## Siskin

Warm and sunny here, about 21c, there is a strong wind. Tomorrow due to be the same and then, according to the weather app, lots of rain which is sad as we have friends staying with us next week. Looking closely at the rain situation the actual percentage chance is quite low most of the time so maybe less then it looks on the app.


----------



## Deguslave

Cool and wet here. Dropping down to 12C at night (central heating was on this morning), only rising to about 17C during the day.

I can feel autumn creeping in.


----------



## kimthecat

Cloudy , windy and cold but no rain . Im getting my thermals out of the cupboard and packing away my summer clothes.

I'm almost missing the heat


----------



## kimthecat

Big down pour of rain just finished . Thank goodness,


----------



## Happy Paws2

It rained last night which we weren't expecting or I wouldn't have struggled to water the tomatoes. Dull and damp this morning.


----------



## Siskin

Still warm and sunny here on the Suffolk coast, rain is due according to the weather apps, next week which is when we have friends coming to stay🙄


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> It rained last night which we weren't expecting.


A few times now it has bucketed down (or soaked me and the dogs!) and when I checked all the weather reports not a single one mentions rain.

Its def starting to feel a bit cooler and less sunny now....which I much prefer.


----------



## margy

It's been a lovely day here today in Northumberland. Sunny but just warm, the sun has that autumn feel, not too bright sort of golden l.


----------



## rona

Urgh............so muggy.
Do half an hour at a time in the garden and it's so uncomfortable

When oh when is it going to feel fresh again!


----------



## Siskin

It’s 28c here and very little wind and muggy too. Very warm last night


----------



## Kaily

Torrential rain (at last) and thunder.


----------



## Deguslave

Thunder, lightening, torrential rain and localised flooding.


----------



## Siskin

A few rumbles of thunder, a couple of short showers here. Warm and muggy again


----------



## kimthecat

Thunder and lightening and torrential rain last night . Heavy showers today .
Its cold and I have caved and put the heating on.


----------



## Siskin

We’ve had rain, about an hours worth


----------



## rona

Chilled air this morning.............womderful


----------



## kimthecat

It was cold last night . I put the heating on.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold and sunny think of putting the heating on.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> It was cold last night . I put the heating on.





Happy Paws2 said:


> Cold and sunny think of putting the heating on.


 I'm only just shutting the door at dusk..................though my toes have started getting cold and I've put my long socks on in the evening


----------



## Happy Paws2

We gave up and put the heating on for an hour just to warm the room up, turned off now.


----------



## Siskin

Chilly in Suffolk this morning with a strong wind. Was a lovely sunny day, but now chucking it down😳. Hoping it clears up and return to a sunny day so the sun can warm the van up a bit now it’s got round the tree. Have got a lot more clothes on then I’ve had of late and found a fleecy blanket


----------



## Deguslave

We're 13C with a very cool breeze. Quite bright, but clouding over every so often. 

My heating has been on for a few days now, lol.


----------



## margy

I put my heating on for the first time this morning. Just for an hour to take the cold air of. Now I'm sitting with a blanket on me. Weather forecast said we may have a grass frost tomorrow.


----------



## Siskin

Looks like summers over😕


----------



## HarlequinCat

Tis lovely, I can go for a brisk walk now without getting uncomfortably hot 😄


----------



## lullabydream

HarlequinCat said:


> Tis lovely, I can go for a brisk walk now without getting uncomfortably hot 😄


Here I was wandering round my local town today thinking that wind is like ice!


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> Here I was wandering round my local town today thinking that wind is like ice!


I agree with you, it’s distinct chilly and so strong here


----------



## Lurcherlad

We’ve had a chill wind here too today.

Currently, snuggling under the duvet with my cardi on until I’ve warmed the bed.


----------



## margy

I visited a nearby town today and was glad I put a fleece under my coat. I noticed how some people wore winter clothes, quilted jackets, boots. Then some still in tshirts they must've been freezing, trying to cling onto summer.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think our plans of swimming in the sea next week when we go to Rye for a few days are off … it’s definitely getting cooler by the day.

Maximum of 20 forecast.


----------



## rona

margy said:


> Then some still in tshirts they must've been freezing, trying to cling onto summer.


I'm still sleeveless and in short leggings and shall be for some time if I'm moving It's only when I stop that I feel the chill


Lurcherlad said:


> I think our plans of swimming in the sea next week when we go to Rye for a few days are off … it’s definitely getting cooler by the day.
> 
> Maximum of 20 forecast.


Get some wetsuits


----------



## Siskin

The sea temperature will be at its warmest at the moment, it’s the getting out in that cold wind that will be the worst bit


----------



## HarlequinCat

lullabydream said:


> Here I was wandering round my local town today thinking that wind is like ice!





Siskin said:


> I agree with you, it’s distinct chilly and so strong here


Chill wind here too, but I sort of like it, it's quite refreshing after the hot days 😋. It's a reminder autumn will soon be here, and it's one of my favourite seasons


----------



## catz4m8z

Weather is def turning, Im feeling the chill. Wearing a cardie now when out walking the dogs and indoors Ive dug out my fuzzy slippers and Oodie to wear.


----------



## Little paws

Chilly nights and mornings. Curled up under a cost blanket whilst watching tv last night. Can’t justify putting the heating on yet. Autumn is on the way. Love this time of year though 🍁🍂


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> I'm still sleeveless and in short leggings and shall be for some time if I'm moving It's only when I stop that I feel the chill
> 
> 
> Get some wetsuits


Hardly worth it for 4 days ☺


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s chilly here tonight. 14 degrees. Sat here in leggings, sweatshirt, fluffy cardi and slippers! ☺


----------



## Deguslave

11C here tonight, warmer than last nights 7C.


----------



## margy

My hedgehog hasn't been the past few nights wonder it it's gone into hibernation as it's been chilly. I'll keep putting food out for a few days then stop if it hasn't been eaten.


----------



## rona

margy said:


> My hedgehog hasn't been the past few nights wonder it it's gone into hibernation as it's been chilly. I'll keep putting food out for a few days then stop if it hasn't been eaten.


They are hit and miss this time of year, a sort of semi hibernation. Will need food when it wakes up though. Can you leave the unused food for foxes or crows?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> It’s chilly here tonight. 14 degrees. Sat here in leggings, sweatshirt, fluffy cardi and slippers! ☺


14c is not chilly!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> 14c is not chilly!!


Compared to 38+ it is ☺

Actually, I think I’m going soft in my old age! 😁


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Compared to 38+ it is ☺
> 
> Actually, I think I’m going soft in my old age! 😁


That's normal...........it's what old age is about. Inevitable unfortunately


----------



## margy

rona said:


> They are hit and miss this time of year, a sort of semi hibernation. Will need food when it wakes up though. Can you leave the unused food for foxes or crows?


I'll carry on putting it out until middle Oct. We have a six ft fence up so foxes wouldn't be able to get in and the crows are well fed on fat balls and hanging peanuts, in fact they've broken the peanut holder, it's all bent. I have to buy a new one


----------



## rona

margy said:


> We have a six ft fence up so foxes wouldn't be able to get in


That wouldn't stop a fox unless you have overhang


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> That's normal...........it's what old age is about. Inevitable unfortunately


I’m happy to grow old … better than the alternative 😉

I beat my dad who died aged 58 … just got to beat my mum who died aged 64 … I’m 63 tomorrow! 😬😄


----------



## margy

Happy Birthday @Lurcherlad, hope the weather's as nice as it is here so you can go somewhere nice.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Happy Birthday @Lurcherlad, hope the weather's as nice as it is here so you can go somewhere nice.


Thanks!

Nice and sunny and warm … just been on the miniature train from New Romney to Dungeness and back ☺

Our engine was Samson…


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nice and sunny and warm … just been on the miniature train from New Romney to Dungeness and back ☺
> 
> Our engine was Samson…
> 
> View attachment 577578


Happy birthday Lurcherlad at 63 you're still relatively young enjoy! 😘 🎂


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> Happy birthday Lurcherlad at 63 you're still relatively young enjoy! 😘 🎂


Thanks! 🙂


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks! 🙂


You're welcome


----------



## Kaily

It's pouring with rain here, first time in weeks. Just what we needed .


----------



## catz4m8z

yup, raining here too. I was annoyed that I woke up super early this morning....now Im just feeling smug that I got the dogs out for their main walk before the rain started!


----------



## Deguslave

Rain here too, also watching the degus stuffing their nests with loo roll so I just know it's going to get colder. Like fluffy little barometers they are, lol.


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> I’m happy to grow old … better than the alternative 😉
> 
> I beat my dad who died aged 58 … just got to beat my mum who died aged 64 … I’m 63 tomorrow! 😬😄


happy belated birthday. Sorry you lost your parents at that age. Im 66 and Ive just beaten my mum who died at 65 . My dad died a couple on months before his 70th birthday so I have a way to go yet. !


----------



## kimthecat

Weather today , sun and rain and strong cold wind.

Ive stocked up on M&S thermals and am wearing them already.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Weather today , sun and rain and strong cold wind.
> 
> Ive stocked up on M&S thermals and am wearing them already.


Sounds like a very good idea. Off to have a look


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> happy belated birthday. Sorry you lost your parents at that age. Im 66 and Ive just beaten my mum who died at 65 . My dad died a couple on months before his 70th birthday so I have a way to go yet. !


There’s never a good time, of course … even 70 seems much too young ☹


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> Weather today , sun and rain and strong cold wind.
> 
> Ive stocked up on M&S thermals and am wearing them already.


I’m currently wearing leggings, socks, sweatshirt and chunky cardigan with a fleece over my legs … it’s colder in my lounge than in my garden 🙄


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> I’m currently wearing leggings, socks, sweatshirt and chunky cardigan with a fleece over my legs … it’s colder in my lounge than in my garden 🙄


My hot water bottle is my best friend  Ive been putting the heating on in the morning and then again in the evening.


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> My hot water bottle is my best friend  Ive been putting the heating on in the morning and then again in the evening.


I’m holding off from putting the heating on until at least 1st October! ☺


----------



## margy

My blanket is my best friend now. I feel like a baby, I need my blanky!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cool and sunny … perfect day for a walk 😎


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny but cold.

Had to put the heating on for an hour first thing as the rooms were so cold, turned it off after about an hour once the rooms had warmed up.


----------



## Siskin

Sunny but cold here in Suffolk, van was the same temperature as it is outside this morning, 8c. Going home this weekend, planned to anyway, but this is making leaving not such a sad time.


----------



## Deguslave

Cold, wet and miserable just about sums it up.


----------



## margy

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sunny but cold.
> 
> Had to put the heating on for an hour first thing as the rooms were so cold, turned it off after about an hour once the rooms had warmed up.


Me too, put my heating on for an hour this morning to take the cold air off. It's been sunny this morning so sat in the room facing south to keep warm. Still have my blanket to hand.


----------



## rona

Has glorious frost this morning


----------



## Siskin

Really cold this morning until the sun got round the tree and warmed us up, even went and sat outside on the deck as the wind has dropped. Went out with friends for a pub lunch and sat out in the garden as it was warmer out then in. Feel as if I’ve caught the sun on my face. Feels like a bonus day


----------



## Lurcherlad

Gave in this afternoon when I came home around 4 … the house was freezing!

Heating went on for the evening ☺


----------



## kimthecat

Heavy rain. There is still a hose pipe ban by Thames water as the rivers are low.


----------



## Siskin

Heavy rain and a howling wind a lot of the night. The sea sounded so fierce. This morning it’s all sunshine and no wind at all and the sea can hardly be heard


----------



## Kaily

Beautiful sunny day with blue sky here. Been out for a 3 hour walk now sitting at home with the patio doors open. Washing dried on the line in a couple of hours too.


----------



## lullabydream

Just been sat down minding my own business and wow the heavens opened. All I could hear was pounding on the patio doors! Glad I haven't got anywhere to go this evening!


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> Beautiful sunny day with blue sky here. Been out for a 3 hour walk now sitting at home with the patio doors open. Washing dried on the line in a couple of hours too.


Gosh 3 hours, I wish I could walk that long! I'm done in after an hour. It's sounding like a retired greyhound is my perfect pet.


----------



## kimthecat

Gale force winds and rain


----------



## Siskin

Some light rain earlier, but fairly calm here. Sun trying to come out again. Feeling autumnal


----------



## kimthecat

Its been lovely and sunny these past two days , like Spring.


----------



## catz4m8z

Beautiful weather...my absolute favourite! So plenty of sunshine, bright blue skies and a lovely chill in the air. 
It did rain for about an hour but it kindly waited until I got in with the dogs.  
Still leaving my windows open for the fresh air.


----------



## davidc

It's been rather cold lately. Yesterday morning, I woke up because I was too cold to find my duvet wasn't on me - it turned out Billy had dragged my duvet to the floor and was curled up in it!


----------



## kimthecat

A horrible wet miserable day. Its bucketing down and my garden is becoming flooded. Its so dark I have the lights on.


----------



## kimthecat

Thunder and lightening now ! very very frightening


----------



## Siskin

Galileo!


----------



## Kaily

Thunder and lightening plus torrential rain. Dogs and I got soaked.


----------



## rona

Stupidly hot


----------



## HarlequinCat

It is weirdly mild for october. Not keen but I guess its good that you don't need to put the heating on when it's like this 😋


----------



## Beth78

I'd love a very cold winter with at least a bit of snow. We've got an open fire and get lots of free wood from skips so if it gets too cold we can use that instead of gas.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Beth78 said:


> I'd love a very cold winter with at least a bit of snow. We've got an open fire and get lots of free wood from skips so if it gets too cold we can use that instead of gas.


Wouldn't want a cold winter this year, glad you have a fire, most don't though.
Me and husband quite lucky in that our place is really well insulated so we won't need heating on often. 
Some places a cold winter would make people choose between heating and eating. A cliche I know but very true at the moment


----------



## Deguslave

My flat is already colder than the weather. We've been up and down weather wise, warm one day, torrential rain and a freezing wind the next.

I'd like it to make up its mind, one way or the other.


----------



## Kaily

Well I'm sitting here at 8.45pm with the patio doors open and it is feeling warm. Very strange.


----------



## kimthecat

Been very warm .


----------



## Kaily

So warm I actually considered putting my fan on last night. Maybe I'm coming down with something and it's not the weather at all


----------



## HarlequinCat

Kaily said:


> So warm I actually considered putting my fan on last night. Maybe I'm coming down with something and it's not the weather at all


It's weird weather. I was a bit on the toasty side last night!
I wouldn't want freezing weather, but something a tad cooler and normal would be nice


----------



## Happy Paws2

windy and cold


----------



## rona

I should be wanting warm soup and cups of tea, however, the weather is making me want cold beer and salads


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> I should be wanting warm soup and cups of tea, however, the weather is making me want cold beer and salads


You like beer? Ugh. I like shandy though


----------



## Deguslave

In a word, grotty.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> You like beer? Ugh. I like shandy though


Only one. I took years looking for it.
I don't know if you ever drank the old pale ale from decades back?
I was looking for a flavour similar to that. Goodwood ales had one that was close and I was happy to drink that, but they stopped selling it retail. Glad they did because I found one better in Exmoor Golden ale.





Exmoor Gold – Exmoor Ales







www.exmoorales.co.uk




Try it if you see a bottle, lovely summer drink. I buy in bulk from the brewery for the summer


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Only one. I took years looking for it.
> I don't know if you ever drank the old pale ale from decades back?
> I was looking for a flavour similar to that. Goodwood ales had one that was close and I was happy to drink that, but they stopped selling it retail. Glad they did because I found one better in Exmoor Golden ale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exmoor Gold – Exmoor Ales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.exmoorales.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it if you see a bottle, lovely summer drink. I buy in bulk from the brewery for the summer


That does sound good. I also like cider, i used to drink woodpecker , I don't think they do it now,


----------



## catz4m8z

The other morning walking the dogs I saw every kind of outfit from vest top to parka! Its impossible to know how to dress at the moment!
When it comes to sleeping I spend most of the night just under a sheet then about 5-6am wind up dragging the duvet over myself!


----------



## Kaily

Wet and windy.


----------



## Beth78

My bedroom door rattles when it's windy and it kept waking me up last night, very annoying.


----------



## Kaily

My living room door used to rattle so I put some sticky pads on the frame to reduce the gap. Worked well for me so might be worth a try @Beth78.


----------



## Siskin

No wind here at all. Started off sunny but clouding over now, maybe it’s on the way


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> My living room door used to rattle so I put some sticky pads on the frame to reduce the gap. Worked well for me so might be worth a try @Beth78.


Where can you get these pads from ?


----------



## Kaily

This is the sort of thing I used @Beth78 
https://groceries.asda.com/product/...X8QvyQkrID4Tyl3wB8hoCQrUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Cully

Bucketing down atm☔☔! There's quite a little lake in the carpark.


----------



## catz4m8z

Monsoon overnight but lovely and bright and sunny this morning.
Still a weird mix of parks and shorts going on as nobody can decide what to wear!!LOL


----------



## kimthecat

Continuous rain .  According to the weather forecast it will last for 5 days.


----------



## catz4m8z

Heavy rain all night and still going now....I live in the SE, we arent used to all this rain!  

Still I got to test out my rain poncho when I walked the dogs this morning. Dogs got soaked but I stayed nice and dry!!LOL😁


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's not to bad the sun has come out and my washing is drying nicely.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh my, it was sunny but warm this morning...then it's suddenly changed to freezing this afternoon.
Have resorted to putting the fire on because it's so cold. I usually can cope in the day but it just feels like a big drop in temperature currently.


----------



## kimthecat

It was sunny today and no rain.


----------



## Siskin

Gone cold here, heating on


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Gone cold here, heating on


OH has done the same today popped the heating on!


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> OH has done the same today popped the heating on!


According to the weather station it’s 5c out and clear as a bell. It’s amazing how it’s suddenly gone so cold


----------



## Kaily

Endless rain. Garden is like mud soup. Can't walk the dogs as they would hate it, Hate being trapped indoors does nothing for my mental health.

And now thunder ⛈


----------



## Siskin

It’s foggy here


----------



## Deguslave

18C and blowing a hooley. Wind speed is currently 22mph and picking up.

Considering we're now well into November, its unseasonably warm.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Mild for this time of the year but very windy.


----------



## kimthecat

Freezing !


----------



## Deguslave

Bloomin freezin!

Snow flurries earlier, more forecast overnight.


----------



## Siskin

Freezing here too. Went to a friends this evening for a meal and the roads in the village look like it has snowed but it’s just frost which hasn’t melted during the day and is now being topped up


----------



## Lurcherlad

-2 outside atm 🥶

My central heating is switched to Timed and came on at 0530 👍🏻

A bright and sunny day forecast… ideal for a cross country walk with a friend to a local cafe for coffee and jammy toast 😋


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny, very cold, a good frost over night still white outside.


----------



## rona

Beautiful, was out at 7am for a couple of hours.
Some trees still have their leaves and they are stunning, though standing in the woods with the swish of falling leaves all around, I think they will all be bare by the end of the week.
Underfoot, the mud was easy to walk on and the "weeds".........plants look amazing with their white tinges

LOVE THIS WEATHER


----------



## tristy

I've put my washing out on the line and it's as stiff as a board, I'm hoping the sun will thaw it out this afternoon.


----------



## Siskin

Chucking it down with snow on the Cotswolds


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have had a small snow flurry this morning and it's still -1C outside.


----------



## kimthecat

It rarely snows here. I hope it doesnt this week .


----------



## MollySmith

Skating on the Fens is back for the first time in many many years. It has to stay below freezing for days for the ice to be safe enough to skate on. In the past, there would be courses created, racing and spectators with betting. To give an idea of how cold the conditions need to be, this from the fenland skaters group


----------



## Lurcherlad

Heard some kids playing outside….











Forecast to carry on through the night 🥶


----------



## catz4m8z

Snowing heavily here too. Very annoyed....being right in the far SE I usually get to avoid it.
and my house is on a very steep hill/ski slope.


----------



## Beth78

I'm jealous, we've got no snow forecast here in Reading.


----------



## catz4m8z

Oh dear....my road is usually a very busy one with no parking. But this hill is very steep!
All I can hear out there is people shouting and engines revving. Several cars have already been abandoned. 
It's going to look more like a car park by the morning!


----------



## Siskin

No one could get out of the village today, a local with a forty year old Landy went round and rescued people who tried and filled up all the grit bins. Even if you had been able to get onto the fosseway the road was closed one way due to a particularly steep hill and the other way was very slippery as cleared and gritted roads were re freezing.


----------



## willa

Been snowing In South West London tonight














South West London


----------



## kimthecat

There is a couple of inches of snow here too. Greater london west.


----------



## Kaily

Snow here, North London. Not happy as it will freeze and curtail my walks.


----------



## Kaily

That is a great pic of Big Ben @willa


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's been a cold night I haven't been brave enough to get up and open the curtains to see if we have had any snow.


----------



## 1529122

No snow here either (alsager) been frosty though


----------



## Beth78

I remember when we had a lot of snow one February, it melted a bit then re froze to become the slippiest ice. My usual 40 minute walk to the hospital where I worked took 2 hours.
When I was walking back after a shift there was a group of people trying to get accross a sloped bit of pavement, trying not to slide into a busy road, one by one we clung onto a helpful lamppost and climbed over a small wall, everyone in fits of laughter and trying to help each other whilst trying not to fall.


----------



## Lurcherlad

DS was at his girlfriend’s last night and said the journey home wasn’t too bad once on main roads.

Our side roads are always tricky … but the worst bit was getting on to the drive … his car is only half on atm.

We’ll have to clear the small slope and use a bit of brute strength to shove it the rest of the way 😄


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth78 said:


> I remember when we had a lot of snow one February, it melted a bit then re froze to become the slippiest ice. My usual 40 minute walk to the hospital where I worked took 2 hours.


Got work tonight and not looking forward to the walk. The road outside the front of the hospital gets so slippery it basically looks like glass.....and they never grit it!
I mean its in front of the hospital! Are they trying to drum up business?! 🙄 

Very short walk for me and the dogs today, just popped across the road to the little park. Too cold for Heidi even in her coat, got into Hannahs joints and made limp....and Alfie got scared by a snowman!


----------



## Siskin

Outside the house the road is still snow covered with just some wheel marks to show someone went through in a vehicle. We are supposed to have a Tesco delivery tomorrow and its also recycling day for the bins too. No idea whether they can get through and once in the village having negotiated the hills down into the village, whether they will get out again


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's very cold and it's trying to snow, I can see tiny flakes falling.


----------



## kimthecat

A few inches of snow but its melting.


----------



## Kaily

Just spent 1.5 hours shovelling snow to get out of my drive and cul de sac without success


----------



## tristy

the bit of snow we had has turned to ice now. The neighbours were out yesterday salting my driveway for me and asking if I needed anything. The dogs have had to make do with the garden today, can't risk taking them out because of black ice.


----------



## Beth78

We went for a walk in Oxfordshire this morning and they've had a light sprinkling there. Very atmospheric ☃


----------



## Deguslave

No snow here on the NE coast, but very cold.


----------



## ForestWomble

We had snow yesterday, some melted but still have some about. Now have ice. 
Looks like its threatening more snow though.


----------



## Deguslave

Freezing fog rolling in. Great I have to travel to the vet in about an hour.


----------



## Siskin

Deguslave said:


> Freezing fog rolling in. Great I have to travel to the vet in about an hour.


Got fog here too. OH reports that there was a tiny bit of melting going on and that the hills he went up during the dog walk had been gritted by whoever lives there, council don’t send a gritted round now, it has to be done by the villagers, our friend is 77 and he had gritted the road on the hilly bit where he lives otherwise it would have treacherous.


----------



## Boxer123

Snow !


----------



## mrs phas

Picture didn't load, see below instead


----------



## mrs phas

Snow in Suffolk


----------



## Kaily

Still can't get my car out but we do have a snowman now made by a neighbours grandson.


----------



## margy

It was -6 when I went to work this morning and has stayed at -3 all day. The roads are safer than the paths, it's like an ice rink out there on the pavements. I hate icy weather, I can't walk Zak where I want to or for as long. Hope it thaws soon


----------



## Deguslave

Kaily said:


> Still can't get my car out but we do have a snowman now made by a neighbours grandson.
> View attachment 580968


He looks like he's thumbing for a lift, lol.

Very cold here still, but the fog has lifted and still no snow.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Two words Bl**dy Freezing


----------



## kimthecat

The snow melted away but still cold.


----------



## Kaily

Not where I live but anyway
'Ice pancakes' form on freezing river


----------



## margy

It's been bitterly cold today -2 can't believe it's going to be double figures after Sun according to the forecast.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Same here 🥶

No sign of a thaw any time soon 😕


----------



## Deguslave

Kaily said:


> Not where I live but anyway
> 'Ice pancakes' form on freezing river


They've had them on the river Tyne too, makes a change from fog I suppose.









Rare 'ice pancakes' form in river as freezing temperatures continue | ITV News


Ice pancakes are a rare weather phenomenon caused in both rivers and oceans. Today they have been spotted in Wylam on the River Tyne. | ITV News Tyne Tees




www.itv.com


----------



## rona

Nice nippy -6 this morning when walking the dog!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Another freezing cold day


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> Nice nippy -6 this morning when walking the dog!!


-4 here.....and pavements are still death traps!
Dogs are only being taken for a quick potter round the teeny park opposite at the moment. They def arent keen on this weather though, the girls are both old and creaky and its getting in their joints. 

Am now sat in Ugg boots, leggings/top, fleece PJs, Oodie and heated blanket.....


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> -4 here.....and pavements are still death traps!
> Dogs are only being taken for a quick potter round the teeny park opposite at the moment. They def arent keen on this weather though, the girls are both old and creaky and its getting in their joints.
> 
> Am now sat in Ugg boots, leggings/top, fleece PJs, Oodie and heated blanket.....


Just have to watch out for Archie's arthritic feet. If we can walk on leaf litter he is fine, grass not too bad and roads he can do. We aren't keeping him out too long in one go though. Taking him home to warm his tootsies in between his three slightly shorter walks


----------



## kimthecat

Cold but sunny. I wore sunglasses on our walk. We've just been popping up to the fields up the road instead of going out in the car. . The paths are clear and the dogs tend to prefer them rather than the frosty grass


----------



## Siskin

Sunny, but below freezing all day. Nothings thawing


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Sunny, but below freezing all day. Nothings thawing


Urgh yes. How to clean car windscreen when everything is frozen all day. It's a conundrum


----------



## Kaily

Sunny but still snowy


----------



## MollySmith

Our back door was frozen this morning. Minus 6 last night and about 2, no thaw. Really icy out - I recommend Yak Trax if you need to walk.

Here’s a fen skater from our local photographer, he’s got some beautiful images.


----------



## Kaily

Another local snowman. Very inventive!


----------



## 1529122

Still no snow here just frost and ice but definitely freezing like everywhere else. I'm another with door issues it's been so cold that when I put my key in the door I can't move the key at all it frozen but then can't get it back out again so their I was this morning at 5.30am using a hairdryer to warm my keyhole up to turn the key and go to work. Luckily roads aren't bad round here.

I've had a text though today from united utilities telling me that customers in my area have had pies bursting because of how cold it is so have given tips on what to do. It's supposed to thaw by next week based on what I read , I'm hoping so it's too cold at home.


----------



## margy

I'm grateful for my duel fuel burner. I feel guilty burning ovals. Coal I think. Wood is too expensive. Am I bad? Is gas and oil just as harmful to our planet? We have to keep warm. I put my gas heating on in the evening, but the stove keeps on all night so Zak is warm as he sleeps in that room.


----------



## MollySmith

According to Cambridge University computer lab weather monitoring on Twitter, it was -11.5 degrees at 6am here. No wonder Molly tried to get under the duvet!


----------



## MollySmith

RagamuffinTheo said:


> Still no snow here just frost and ice but definitely freezing like everywhere else. I'm another with door issues it's been so cold that when I put my key in the door I can't move the key at all it frozen but then can't get it back out again so their I was this morning at 5.30am using a hairdryer to warm my keyhole up to turn the key and go to work. Luckily roads aren't bad round here.
> 
> I've had a text though today from united utilities telling me that customers in my area have had pies bursting because of how cold it is so have given tips on what to do. It's supposed to thaw by next week based on what I read , I'm hoping so it's too cold at home.


Oh no re the back door. Next door's pipes are frozen, we've put the heating on low about 4am to get something through them but I think the thaw is on the way. Our house is old, and god knows how past residents managed years ago.


----------



## Kaily

My screenwash is frozen. Any ideas how to defrost without it cracking?


----------



## margy

Mine did that and hubby sprayed antifreeze on them.


----------



## margy

It was the openings that spray it out that was frozen.


----------



## rona

Coldest it's been here -7 on our walk this morning. Too cold for all of us, even the dog


----------



## Beth78

Freezing !
My dog walking gloves have the thumb and index finger cut off on the right hand so I can open poo bags and grab treats. But the exposed digits started to ache with the cold this morning.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> It was the openings that spray it out that was frozen.


I think its the bottle as well. I actually don't know, nor do I have any anti freeze. I guess I better lift the bonnet and have a look ☺❄


----------



## catz4m8z

so so cold this morning! My bedroom was 8C and my living room is currently 15C,,,with heating on! 
Still cant walk the dogs properly as the pavements surrounding me are still ice (whilst I would risk falling over Im too worried about falling and landing on a dog and killing it!).

Roll on tomorrow and the thaw! 😁


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny but a bad frost again, we have kept the heating on 20C all night and so far this morning haven't needed to turn up.

As I've said I can't afford to let the place get cold as OH is getting over major surgery.

We had a notification that our electric is going up £2.50p a month, I think we can live with that.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> We had a notification that our electric is going up £2.50p a month, I think we can live with that.


its probably per Kw!

😁


----------



## rona

Stunning


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o6xnFd


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o6v7Vb


----------



## kimthecat

Rain


----------



## Beth78

kimthecat said:


> Rain


Raining here too, it's so dull out there is almost greyscale.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Just got back from the local country park, it's freezing/drizzling here today and all the paths are compacted ice that has thawed and frozen again over the last week or so, awful conditions. We only had half an hour though, Dan was glad to get home and get warm and dry again. Looks like we're in for another zoomies session this evening


----------



## Siskin

Isla was let out for a wee and came back drenched, so safe to say it’s raining heavily. Can still see plenty of snow out the back


----------



## margy

My face was stinging with the cold air on our walk today, I was also glad to get home to the warmth. We had hail for a short time earlier. Wishing that warm air pushing up from the south would hurry up and reach us in the Northeast.


----------



## rona

margy said:


> Wishing that warm air pushing up from the south would hurry up and reach us in the Northeast.


Sorry to tell you that t hasn't reached us in Sussex yet


----------



## catz4m8z

well, Im in Kent and it hasnt reached me either!

Hopefully in the morning it will be much milder...

of course the melting snow will cause major flooding so we will all be under water! 🙄


----------



## Siskin

Temperature has been going up here. 1c mid afternoon, now the dizzy heights of 6c


----------



## MollySmith

Meanwhile in Cambridgeshire, in 1799...

_A farmer's wife from Impington came to the market in Cambridge to do her weekly shop on Saturday 2nd February. As she set off for home at about 6pm, snow began to fall heavily. When she was about half a mile from home, her horse threw her off and galloped home. In the swirling snow she couldn't find her way so Elizabeth sheltered under a hawthorn hedge. The snow rose up around her, and she was trapped in the snowdrift in her very own snow cave. Elizabeth didn't give up! She put her red hankie on a stick and pushed in through a hole in the snow. Unfortunately, it was not seen until 10th February, when a Mr Muncey spotted it on his walk across the field. He found Elizabeth, and she was dug out of her snow cave alive. Elizabeth had survived on melted snow and the contents of her hip flask for 8 days. Her story made the national newspapers!_

(Story shared by The Museum of Cambridge)


----------



## Siskin

MollySmith said:


> Meanwhile in Cambridgeshire, in 1799...
> 
> _A farmer's wife from Impington came to the market in Cambridge to do her weekly shop on Saturday 2nd February. As she set off for home at about 6pm, snow began to fall heavily. When she was about half a mile from home, her horse threw her off and galloped home. In the swirling snow she couldn't find her way so Elizabeth sheltered under a hawthorn hedge. The snow rose up around her, and she was trapped in the snowdrift in her very own snow cave. Elizabeth didn't give up! She put her red hankie on a stick and pushed in through a hole in the snow. Unfortunately, it was not seen until 10th February, when a Mr Muncey spotted it on his walk across the field. He found Elizabeth, and she was dug out of her snow cave alive. Elizabeth had survived on melted snow and the contents of her hip flask for 8 days. Her story made the national newspapers!_
> 
> (Story shared by The Museum of Cambridge)


Nidderdale, North Yorkshire late 1980’s
Something similar happened when I lived in the Yorkshire dales. We had a very bad ice storm followed by heavy snow one winter. Where we lived was about half way up the dale, the ice took out the phone lines out and the weight of the ice on the electricity lines was so much the poles snapped in half and out went the lights for the the week. At the top of the dale a farmer listening to the forecast early that morning realised he needed to bring the sheep down off the tops, so off he went with his dog. As he got to the moorland the snow was coming down heavily and in the whirling snow he lost his footing and fell injuring himself badly. Ha lay there stunned for quite a long time whilst the snow covered him, when he tried to move and found that his clothing had frozen to the earlier ice storm and he was stuck. His dog had gone off to fetch in the sheep and was out of earshot, the farmer genuinely thought his time had come, then his dog came and found him. He managed to get the dog to go back to the farmhouse and thankfully his wife upon seeing the dog returning alone realised something must be up and summoned help from neighbours. The dog took them back and they found the farmer buried in the snow, they wouldn’t have been able to find him had the dog not been there. The snow had kept him warmer then if he been exposed to the cold wind which helped him survive the hours whilst he waited for help.


----------



## Kaily

Like it was never there the snow has all gone. Now we have wind, rain and lots of mud!


----------



## rona

margy said:


> Wishing that warm air pushing up from the south would hurry up and reach us in the Northeast.


It's here.............so warm this morning


----------



## Lurcherlad

It rained all through the night with temperatures around 8 … the snow has gone … yay!

12 degrees today 🙂


----------



## Siskin

Snow all gone here apart from the occasional blob where its been piled up


----------



## margy

Much better this morning driving and walking at work. Not having to watch out for ice.


----------



## catz4m8z

Hurrah! So much warmer and all the snow and ice has gone....added bonus is that the rain has washed alot of the grit away making it better for the dogs.
We are all much happier. Both the dogs and I have creaky joints which do better with several short walks a day which we couldnt do in the ice.


----------



## Siskin

Just spoken to someone in the village who works for Highways maintenance on the M5. He said it was chaos last night mainly people driving too fast. There were several crashes with two fatalities. How awful just before Christmas


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> Nidderdale, North Yorkshire late 1980’s
> Something similar happened when I lived in the Yorkshire dales. We had a very bad ice storm followed by heavy snow one winter. Where we lived was about half way up the dale, the ice took out the phone lines out and the weight of the ice on the electricity lines was so much the poles snapped in half and out went the lights for the the week. At the top of the dale a farmer listening to the forecast early that morning realised he needed to bring the sheep down off the tops, so off he went with his dog. As he got to the moorland the snow was coming down heavily and in the whirling snow he lost his footing and fell injuring himself badly. Ha lay there stunned for quite a long time whilst the snow covered him, when he tried to move and found that his clothing had frozen to the earlier ice storm and he was stuck. His dog had gone off to fetch in the sheep and was out of earshot, the farmer genuinely thought his time had come, then his dog came and found him. He managed to get the dog to go back to the farmhouse and thankfully his wife upon seeing the dog returning alone realised something must be up and summoned help from neighbours. The dog took them back and they found the farmer buried in the snow, they wouldn’t have been able to find him had the dog not been there. The snow had kept him warmer then if he been exposed to the cold wind which helped him survive the hours whilst he waited for help.


Goodness me, thank goodness for dogs. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Siskin

MollySmith said:


> Goodness me, thank goodness for dogs. Thank you for sharing.


It was a near run thing apparently, a bit longer and he would have succumbed. It was in the local papers I think. 
It was a really bad cold snap, thankfully it didn’t last much more then a week or two. The amazing thing was watching the RAF helicopters flying in the electricity poles and hovering over the hand dug holes. Although the roads were clear the fields were deep with snow and vehicles couldn’t get down there to do the work. We lived out of tins and the contents of the gradually defrosting freezer for a week, luckily had a gas hob to cook food and a gas fire in the lounge to keep warm by.


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> It was a near run thing apparently, a bit longer and he would have succumbed. It was in the local papers I think.
> It was a really bad cold snap, thankfully it didn’t last much more then a week or two. The amazing thing was watching the RAF helicopters flying in the electricity poles and hovering over the hand dug holes. Although the roads were clear the fields were deep with snow and vehicles couldn’t get down there to do the work. We lived out of tins and the contents of the gradually defrosting freezer for a week, luckily had a gas hob to cook food and a gas fire in the lounge to keep warm by.


Crikey! A reminder of how dangerous snow can be.

My parents village often got cut off and we kept a calor gas camping stove and my dad had paraffin lamps that railway workers would use, the smell of it makes me think of snow!


----------



## Deguslave

This is the problem when the electricity goes off now. In the past most houses had an additional form of heating such as a coal fire, gas fire or a calor gas heater. Now people just have central heating and no fireplace.

I'm convinced its what's causing a lot of damp in homes now because the fire in the hearth used to warm the bricks in the house.

Anyway, back to the weather - its raining again.


----------



## Siskin

Deguslave said:


> This is the problem when the electricity goes off now. In the past most houses had an additional form of heating such as a coal fire, gas fire or a calor gas heater. Now people just have central heating and no fireplace.
> 
> I'm convinced its what's causing a lot of damp in homes now because the fire in the hearth used to warm the bricks in the house.
> 
> Anyway, back to the weather - its raining again.


I agree with you. Houses are now being built without chimneys so the owners can’t have a fire, the only form of heating will be via electricity, even air/ground source pumps need electricity to function. All this is fine until the electricity goes off either due to storm damage or the national grid failing. Then there’s people genuinely unable to pay their bills who can’t heat their homes.
We have oil CH, no mains gas in the village, a calor gas fire in the lounge and a woodburner in the kitchen/diner, at least we have heating if the electricity went off and could cook a few things on the woodburner.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's cold, raining and a very strong wind.

Heating on and wrapped in our cosy blankets.


----------



## kimthecat

Same here, Wet and Windy.


----------



## kimthecat

Still wet and windy though today was dry. Mud all over the place. Is it worth mopping the kitchen floor or shall I leave it til Spring


----------



## margy

Zak hates the rain so watching the weather closely. He steps over puddles and getting him out is a trial. He loves the frosty dry weather, don't we all!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Raining and windy


----------

